# Sesso con il marito



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito. 
Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah. 
Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio. 
È sempre lui che cerca lei, e, a suo dire, questo da prima che comparissi io. E il marito se ne è sempre lamentato. Almeno dalla nascita del figlio. 
Ora, il momento non chiamava per una balla. Visto il momento e la situazione di allora non riesco a immaginare che si sia inventata tutto. Non ne vedo il senso e il motivo. 
La domandina è: ma perché? Voglio dire, capisco la paura di mettere a repentaglio il matrimonio ma... A costo di piangere??
Io purtroppo non sono una donna e non riesco quindi a immedesimarmi in quello che può sentire, quindi chiedo, è davvero possibile per una donna arrivare a tanto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Vista la premessa: ovverosia che esista una donna talmente ...... ( mettere sui puntini la parola che si desidera, io metterei stupida) da fare certi discorsi con il suo amante, la risposta sfocia naturale: sì, una donna può arrivare a tanto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
> La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito.
> Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah.
> Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio.
> ...


Certo che avere una moglie che non ti cerca mai e scoprire che scopa fuori deve essere un bel colpo.
Per il resto mi sa di scusa. Probabilmemte non sa come prenderesti il fattp che ancora va a letto con suo marito. Cosa che dovrebbe essere normale visto che é lui l'"avente diritto", passami il termine.
Lei tiene al suo matrimonio e fa quello che le sembra giusto per tenerlo in piedi. Ma poi perchê dirti che cosa fa a letto con il marito? Quali sono i suoi stati d'animo mentre lo fa?
Tu come la vivi questa cosa?

Scusa forse non ho risposto alla tua domanda ma anche io ho avuto una relazione e tutto questo mi sembra davvero assurdo


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vista la premessa: ovverosia che esista una donna talmente ...... ( mettere sui puntini la parola che si desidera, io metterei stupida)


Beh.. Stupida non è, non in termini di QI almeno. Al contrario è una donna estremamente intelligente. Sempre se parliamo di QI e freddo intelletto.



farfalla ha detto:


> Per il resto mi sa di scusa. Probabilmemte non sa come prenderesti il fattp che ancora va a letto con suo marito. Cosa che dovrebbe essere normale visto che é lui l'"avente diritto", passami il termine.
> Lei tiene al suo matrimonio e fa quello che le sembra giusto per tenerlo in piedi. Ma poi perchê dirti che cosa fa a letto con il marito? Quali sono i suoi stati d'animo mentre lo fa?
> Tu come la vivi questa cosa?


Infatti non era un mistero. Non mi ha mai nascosto di andare col marito. Non era per niente una novità. Per questo dico non aveva nessun bisogno di inventarsi balle.

La vivevo malissimo. Un male cane. Ma nonostante ciò ho sempre apprezzato il fatto che mi dicesse quello che le passava per la testa. Bello o brutto che fosse.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vista la premessa: ovverosia che esista una donna talmente ...... ( mettere sui puntini la parola che si desidera, io metterei stupida) da fare certi discorsi con il suo amante, la risposta sfocia naturale: sì, una donna può arrivare a tanto


Quoto hai sintetizzato il mio pensiero
Infatti mi stupisco anche di lui che le lascia fare certi discorsi


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. Stupida non è, non in termini di QI almeno. Al contrario è una donna estremamente intelligente. Sempre se parliamo di QI e freddo intelletto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io intendevo come vivi il fatto di stare con una donna che va con il marito piangendo. A me cadrebbe sotto i piedi.
Se vivi male il fatto che vada a letto con il marito allora mi arrendo.....non posso farcela


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti mi stupisco anche di lui che le lascia fare certi discorsi


E perché? Avrei dovuto dirle "zitta cretina! Certe cose me le devi tenere nascoste. Non devi condividere con me le tue emozioni più forti. Se piangi io non lo devo sapere."


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. Stupida non è, non in termini di QI almeno. Al contrario è una donna estremamente intelligente. Sempre se parliamo di QI e freddo intelletto.
> 
> 
> Infatti non era un mistero. Non mi ha mai nascosto di andare col marito. Non era per niente una novità. Per questo dico non aveva nessun bisogno di inventarsi balle.
> ...



ovvio che non intendevo stupidità nel senso di QI
e non è nemmeno questione di inventarsi balle o addolcirti la pillola.
le situazioni come quella che hai vissuto tu vanno gestite: da entrambe le parti.
la mia osservazione riguardava principalmente la sanità e/o l'opportunità di mettersi a disquisire di certi temi con l'amante: sempre in nome di quella sincerità farlocca e  male intesa di cui si è parlato anche qualche giorno fa, che come vedo, non risparmia nessuno.

è un modo per farsi male: è come quell'altro che ascolta i gemiti della moglie fedifraga col programmino.

comunque la tua domanda era un'altra e ora volevo risponderti un po' più seriamente(?): penso che quando si sta in botta, quando si attraversano quei momenti di scissione che caratterizzano in generale l'animo umano e che vengono amplificati da situazioni come le storie extraconiugali può succedere di tutto, e la differenza è solo nella volontà di condividerli o meno con la persona che ti sta accanto (partner o amante che sia)


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io intendevo come vivi il fatto di stare con una donna che va con il marito piangendo. A me cadrebbe sotto i piedi.
> Se vivi male il fatto che vada a letto con il marito allora mi arrendo.....non posso farcela


A me più che cadere sotto i piedi mi chiedo perché lo facesse. 
Certo che vivevo male che andasse col marito. Avrei dovuto fare i salti di gioia?

Scusa, io sarò forse un po' tardo (e tordo) ma non ti seguo benissimo. Mi sa che partiamo da premesse un po' (tanto) diverse. Questa non era una che mi scopavo tanto per passare le serate uggiose. 
Non so, non ti seguo tanto. Cosa vuoi dire? Qual'è il punto?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché? Avrei dovuto dirle "zitta cretina! Certe cose me le devi tenere nascoste. Non devi condividere con me le tue emozioni più forti. Se piangi io non lo devo sapere."


Ma quali emozioni? Questa oltre a tradire il marito si permette di dividere i loro mimenti intimi con te.
Quello che accade in quella casa non sono e non devono essere affari tuoi e viceversa.
Tradite i vostri compagni e giá mancate di rispetto almeno lasciate loro l'illusione che la parte di vita che vivete con loro resta solo vostra. A me non sembra complicato
E ripeto che anch'io ho tradito.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali emozioni? Questa oltre a tradire il marito si permette di dividere i loro mimenti intimi con te.
> Quello che accade in quella casa non sono e non devono essere affari tuoi e viceversa.
> Tradite i vostri compagni e giá mancate di rispetto almeno lasciate loro l'illusione che la parte di vita che vivete con loro resta solo vostra. A me non sembra complicato
> E ripeto che anch'io ho tradito.


Buongiorno Farfy,troppo giusto!!Trovo squallido anche il solo citare marito/moglie...gia li tradiamo,anche andare a raccontare cosa si fa' a letto,e'indice di pochissima intelligenza.E di cattivo gusto.
Posto che poi e'balla colossale.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me più che cadere sotto i piedi mi chiedo perché lo facesse.
> Certo che vivevo male che andasse col marito. Avrei dovuto fare i salti di gioia?
> 
> Scusa, io sarò forse un po' tardo (e tordo) ma non ti seguo benissimo. Mi sa che partiamo da premesse un po' (tanto) diverse. Questa non era una che mi scopavo tanto per passare le serate uggiose.
> Non so, non ti seguo tanto. Cosa vuoi dire? Qual'è il punto?


Intanto resta una alla quale per 100000 motivi preferisci tua moglie. Visto che agli occhi di tutti la donna della tua vita é tua moglie.
Idem per lei. 
I fatti dicono questo poi a parole possiamo infilare il grande amore ovunque basta che sappiamo che i fatti sono altri.
La ami così tanto ti indadtidisce chd scopi con il marito e tu stai pensando di avere un secondo figlio???? Minchia. (Scusa il francesismo)


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me più che cadere sotto i piedi mi chiedo perché lo facesse.
> Certo che vivevo male che andasse col marito. Avrei dovuto fare i salti di gioia?
> 
> Scusa, io sarò forse un po' tardo (e tordo) ma non ti seguo benissimo. Mi sa che partiamo da premesse un po' (tanto) diverse. Questa non era una che mi scopavo tanto per passare le serate uggiose. n so, non ti seguo tanto. Cosa vuoi dire? Qual'è il punto?


Io invece non ho capito se la tua ex fosse solo contorta, confusa. O oppprrunista.. Aveva repulsione a far l'amore con il marito però evitava di negarsi per non aprire una crisi che di fatto poteva decretare la fine del matrimonio... Contorta direi


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> agli occhi di tutti la donna della tua vita é tua moglie.


Quello che vedono gli altri non è per forza la verità universale. Vedono quello che è alla luce del sole.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quello che vedono gli altri non è per forza la verità universale. Vedono quello che è alla luce del sole.


Vedono i fatti.
E i fatti dicono che alla tua amante preferisci tua moglie
Quindi lascia stare i paroloni. Continua la tua storia che ti fa stare bene senza pee forza dover colorarla di significati che non ha.
E se posso per favore, lasciate fuori i vostri compagni dalle vistre chiacchere e dal vostro letto


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io invece non ho capito se la tua ex fosse solo contorta, confusa. O oppprrunista..


O opportunista... Non lo so e non credo lo saprò mai. Forse aveva solo bisogno di attenzioni e ha trovato il tordo.. E poi ci ha ricamato sopra parecchio per renderla accettabile alla sua morale. Non lo so. Non che abbia molta importanza ora.

Per quanto concerne il rispetto del coniuge.. È vero, per suo marito dev'essere una mancanza di rispetto inacettabile. Ma anche andare a letto con un'altro lo è. Dichiarargli amore e sognare di viverci insieme lo è. Non è che tutto il resto sia accettabile invece confessarmi cosa ha provato con il marito non lo sia. Non ci vedo una linea così marcata di divisione.
Nel momento in cui si è lasciata andare con un altro uomo quella linea è oltrepassata. Non capisco perché scandalizzarsi così tanto per la confessione e non per le corna.
Quello che succede in quella casa poteva anche essere affar mio se i suoi pensieri giravano intorno a me.

A meno che non fossero delle scopate per passatempo e allora do ragione a farfalla.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedono i fatti.
> E i fatti dicono che alla tua amante preferisci tua moglie
> Quindi lascia stare i paroloni. Continua la tua storia che ti fa stare bene senza pee forza dover colorarla di significati che non ha.
> E se posso per favore, lasciate fuori i vostri compagni dalle vistre chiacchere e dal vostro letto


Non ti incazzare. Posso non essere daccordo o tutto o in parte con quello che dici ma.. posso avere la mia opinione in merito? 
E mi fa piacere che mi esponi la tua. Ma.. con calma.. non ti scaldare..

E poi la mia storia è bella che finita, non continuo proprio niente e non ho nessuna voglia di colorarla, anzi, l'idea è proprio di Scolorarla per capirci qualcosa.
E quel lasciare i compagni fuori dalle vostre "chiacchere" che non condivido in pieno. Fanno parte della vita che vivo anche loro. Come fai a tagliarli fuori e far finta che non esistano?
Che sia mancanza di rispetto concordo, ma lo è tutto l'impianto, non solo le "chacchere".


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> O opportunista... Non lo so e non credo lo saprò mai. Forse aveva solo bisogno di attenzioni e ha trovato il tordo.. E poi ci ha ricamato sopra parecchio per renderla accettabile alla sua morale. Non lo so. Non che abbia molta importanza ora.
> 
> Per quanto concerne il rispetto del coniuge.. È vero, per suo marito dev'essere una mancanza di rispetto inacettabile. Ma anche andare a letto con un'altro lo è. Dichiarargli amore e sognare di viverci insieme lo è. Non è che tutto il resto sia accettabile invece confessarmi cosa ha provato con il marito non lo sia. Non ci vedo una linea così marcata di divisione.
> Nel momento in cui si è lasciata andare con un altro uomo quella linea è oltrepassata. Non capisco perché scandalizzarsi così tanto per la confessione e non per le corna.
> ...


Forse tutte e tre le cose.... Voleva te e la vostra relazione ma temeva le ripercussioni di una separazione quindi evitava di fare capire al marito la crisi che stava attraversando... Credo peraltro che la crisi sia precedente a te... Non è un comportamento tanto strano molti traditori uomini o donne lo attuano ma trovo difficile riuscire avere rapporti sessuali non consenzienti deve esser una tortura che si è auto imposta... Situazione triste per entrambi (lei e il marito)


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
> La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito.
> Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah.
> Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio.
> ...


Io non sono una donna ma posso cercare d'intuire. Posso?  A parere mio se una persona sta male, ha di questi momenti, e non è merito o demerito del tanto declamato amore per te o per chicchessia. E' soltanto un mentirsi dentro e la non accettazione di tante situazioni che non vanno, compresa quella di non avere le palle per lasciare il partner. Piangersi addosso per liberarsi di chissà cosa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ti incazzare. Posso non essere daccordo o tutto o in parte con quello che dici ma.. posso avere la mia opinione in merito?
> E mi fa piacere che mi esponi la tua. Ma.. con calma.. non ti scaldare..
> 
> E poi la mia storia è bella che finita, non continuo proprio niente e non ho nessuna voglia di colorarla, anzi, l'idea è proprio di Scolorarla per capirci qualcosa.
> ...



è vero
ma il punto è un altro, se posso permettermi
dipende molto da cosa provava veramente per te quella donna: questo puoi saperlo solo tu


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parere mio se una persona sta male, ha di questi momenti,


E questa è un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito bene. Lei ha sempre ostentato una gioiosa serenità. Quello che non dormiva la notte ero io, mai lei.
Lei era sempre sorridente e scherzosa coi colleghi. Quello che stava male sono sempre stato io.
A guardare i fatti, come dice farfalla, si direbbe che lei sia sempre stata serena e in pace con se stessa. A parte qualche episodio.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dipende molto da cosa provava veramente per te quella donna: questo puoi saperlo solo tu


Ah.. brava! È la domanda da cento punti che non mi lascia pace da sempre. Oramai ho perfino rinunciato a chiedermelo.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E questa è un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito bene. Lei ha sempre ostentato una gioiosa serenità. Quello che non dormiva la notte ero io, mai lei.
> Lei era sempre sorridente e scherzosa coi colleghi. Quello che stava male sono sempre stato io.
> A guardare i fatti, come dice farfalla, si direbbe che lei sia sempre stata serena e in pace con se stessa. A parte qualche episodio.



Non vuol dire.
Io ero lodata tra i colleghi per il mio sorriso solare a prova di maltempo, mentre ero in causa giudiziale, avevo il terrore di perdere mia figlia, non avevo lavoro che per pochi mesi dopo, stavo rischiando di perdere tutto quello che avevo, avevo appena perso un piccolo, avevo una situazione a casa dei genitori da asfissia.

Poi a casa tra me e me so io che sorriso


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E questa è un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito bene. Lei ha sempre ostentato una gioiosa serenità. Quello che non dormiva la notte ero io, mai lei.
> Lei era sempre sorridente e scherzosa coi colleghi. Quello che stava male sono sempre stato io.
> A guardare i fatti, come dice farfalla, si direbbe che lei sia sempre stata serena e in pace con se stessa. A parte qualche episodio.


Mah, ti riporto una frase che spesso ho letto che non so se condividere o meno, è questa: si è portati al tradimento, c'è chi riesce a divertirsi e magari con questo stabilizza il matrimonio. 

Io leggendo questa frase "spesso scritta, magari non in quella maniera sopra" ho sempre alzato le antenne, perchè chi tradisce per quanto possa stabilizzare un matrimonio, e posso anche crederci, dovrebbe avere quella forza di guardarsi dentro accettare tutto quello che bello non è, farlo proprio e viversi in questa maniera il tutto. Nel momento in cui non fai ciò con la capacità di sputarti in faccia guardandoti nello specchio e fottertene di esserti pure sputato da solo, avrai soltanto mentito a te stesso. Di conseguenza non hai accettato di essere un bastardo, e di conseguenza non crederò mai che ci stai bene.

Premetto che a parere mio siamo tutti capaci di stare bene in qualsiasi situazione, quindi di tradire non tradire etc etc.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ovvio che non intendevo stupidità nel senso di QI
> e non è nemmeno questione di inventarsi balle o addolcirti la pillola.
> le situazioni come quella che hai vissuto tu vanno gestite: da entrambe le parti.
> la mia osservazione riguardava principalmente la sanità e/o l'opportunità di mettersi a disquisire di certi temi con l'amante: sempre in nome di quella sincerità farlocca e  male intesa di cui si è parlato anche qualche giorno fa, che come vedo, non risparmia nessuno.
> ...





feather ha detto:


> E questa è un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito bene. Lei ha sempre ostentato una gioiosa serenità. Quello che non dormiva la notte ero io, mai lei.
> Lei era sempre sorridente e scherzosa coi colleghi. Quello che stava male sono sempre stato io.
> A guardare i fatti, come dice farfalla, si direbbe che lei sia sempre stata serena e in pace con se stessa. *A parte qualche episodio*.



rileggi il mio neretto, mi dà come l'impressione che tu lo abbia saltato


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ti incazzare. Posso non essere daccordo o tutto o in parte con quello che dici ma.. posso avere la mia opinione in merito?
> E mi fa piacere che mi esponi la tua. Ma.. con calma.. non ti scaldare..
> 
> E poi la mia storia è bella che finita, non continuo proprio niente e non ho nessuna voglia di colorarla, anzi, l'idea è proprio di Scolorarla per capirci qualcosa.
> ...


Non sono incazzata. Quando scrivo di corsa do questa impressione.
Non ho detto di far finta che non esistano forse non mi spiego
Il mio amante conosceva mio marito e io la moglie. Ovvio che poteva capitate di parlare di loro. Ma non certo della vita intima, non certo nel denigrarli. So che non mi spiego.
Come fai a stimare una dpnna che piange mentre va a letto con il marito? E se lo fa perché dirtelo? Per farti sentire più importante del marito? Per sottolineare che lei non vorrebbe scopare con lui ma si vede costretta a farlo?
A me sembra pura follia davvero


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di conseguenza non hai accettato di essere un bastardo, e di conseguenza non crederò mai che ci stai bene.
> 
> Premetto che a parere mio siamo tutti capaci di stare bene in qualsiasi situazione, quindi di tradire non tradire etc etc.


La cosa "strana" è che io sò benissimo di essere un bastardo. E ho passato un anno d'inferno.
La mia ex amante invece l'ho sempre vista sorridente. 
La terapia dello specchio che ha descritto mi pare non porti a star meglio, ma peggio..
Mi sono perso qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La cosa "strana" è che io sò benissimo di essere un bastardo. E ho passato un anno d'inferno.
> La mia ex amante invece l'ho sempre vista sorridente.
> La terapia dello specchio che ha descritto mi pare non porti a star meglio, ma peggio..
> Mi sono perso qualcosa?


Si, prendersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni, sempre. Raccontarsela stanca.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> non certo nel denigrarli.


E chi li ha mai denigrati, io le ho sempre dipinto mia moglie come una bravissima donna e ho profondissima stima di suo marito che mi sembra una bravissima persona.
Non c'è nessun denignare.



farfalla ha detto:


> E se lo fa perché dirtelo?


Per condividere con me quello che prova..?



farfalla ha detto:


> Per farti sentire più importante del marito? Per sottolineare che lei non vorrebbe scopare con lui ma si vede costretta a farlo?


Probabile. ...immagino...


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, prendersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni, sempre. Raccontarsela stanca.


Che sia un bel valore in assoluto sono daccordo. Che porti a una maggiore felicità invece.. mi permetto di dubitarne. Da quello che vedo in giro mi pare il contrario. Raccontarsela evita un sacco di sofferenze e dolorose decisioni.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che sia un bel valore in assoluto sono daccordo. Che porti a una maggiore felicità invece.. mi permetto di dubitarne. Da quello che vedo in giro mi pare il contrario. Raccontarsela evita un sacco di sofferenze e dolorose decisioni.


E tu gli credi? cioè dopo tutte le fisime che ti fai mi scrivi questo?


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vista la premessa: ovverosia che esista una donna talmente ...... ( mettere sui puntini la parola che si desidera, io metterei stupida) da fare certi discorsi con il suo amante, la risposta sfocia naturale: sì, una donna può arrivare a tanto


Straquoto. Non blah blah blah, ma scusa...bleah bleah bleah. Non c'è confidenza al mondo con l'amante che autorizzi a (s)vendere particolari di vita intima che riguardano MOLTISSIMO l'intimità del marito. (S)vendere per comprare quello che accade, appunto: i tuoi pensieri fissi, il tuo tempo intorno a questi pensieri, la pervasività di questi pensieri. Oltre questo, al fine di..........? farsi aiutare a non tromb@@@ col marito perché lei non ce la fa? Uno "sfogo"? Non so, non c'è sfogo che tenga quando viene violata e consegnata così l'intimità dell'altro, il coprotagonista ignaro di un copione che lo vede umiliato e ostentato, in cui non sa di recitare e in cui presumibilmente non vorrebbe recitare, ma non gli si dà la possibilità di scegliere. Feather, sai che penso? Questa donna mi sa che non ama per niente il marito, lo sai? Contento? Scusate, è che la zampa mi fa un male cane, altro che antitetanica, dovevano farmi l'antirabbica.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Straquoto. Non blah blah blah, ma scusa...bleah bleah bleah. Non c'è confidenza al mondo con l'amante che autorizzi a (s)vendere particolari di vita intima che riguardano MOLTISSIMO l'intimità del marito. (S)vendere per comprare quello che accade, appunto: i tuoi pensieri fissi, il tuo tempo intorno a questi pensieri, la pervasività di questi pensieri. Oltre questo, al fine di..........? farsi aiutare a non tromb@@@ col marito perché lei non ce la fa? Uno "sfogo"? Non so, non c'è sfogo che tenga quando viene violata e consegnata così l'intimità dell'altro, il coprotagonista ignaro di un copione che lo vede umiliato e ostentato, in cui non sa di recitare e in cui presumibilmente non vorrebbe recitare, ma non gli si dà la possibilità di scegliere. Feather, sai che penso? Questa donna mi sa che non ama per niente il marito, lo sai? Contento? Scusate, è che la zampa mi fa un male cane, altro che antitetanica, dovevano farmi l'antirabbica.


però,scusa ...inno
 al momento in cui tu tradisci il rispetto di un codice comportamentale è assai poco importante.
o meglio , una contraddizione in termini


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
> La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito.
> Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah.
> Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio.
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda ti dico che si può.
E non sempre perchè c'è un altro nella propria vita ma anche perchè non si prova più desiderio per la persona che hai accanto.
Per diversi motivi quali, la mancanza di stima, di affetto o l'astio...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E chi li ha mai denigrati, io le ho sempre dipinto mia moglie come una bravissima donna e ho profondissima stima di suo marito che mi sembra una bravissima persona.
> Non c'è nessun denignare.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma per provare stima per una persona devi conoscerla sul serio e non per cio' che ti riporta chicche e ssia...:mrgreen:

e se conosci sul serio una persona che stimi pure, gli scopi la moglie?...

azz...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e lo metto qua cosi' risparmio...trovo assurdo da amanti "pretendere" l'esclusivita' della "giostra" del partner...

sei te che piji er biglietto di volta in volta...l'altri c'hanno l'abbonamento invece....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda ti dico che si può.
> E non sempre perchè c'è un altro nella propria vita ma anche perchè non si prova più desiderio per la persona che hai accanto.
> Per diversi motivi quali, la mancanza di stima, di affetto o l'astio...


Verissimo....pero' leggendo qui, a me pare che funzioni al contrario...nonostante subiscano le peggio cose, anche di corna, anziche' chiudere la "fabbrica" la tengono aperta ancora di piu' di prima...

sara' un mio limite, ma non lo capiro' mai...boh?


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E tu gli credi? cioè dopo tutte le fisime che ti fai mi scrivi questo?


Credi a chi? Credo a quello che vedo. Gente serena vs io, che appunto mi faccio un sacco di fisime.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> , il coprotagonista ignaro di un copione che lo vede umiliato e ostentato, in cui non sa di recitare e in cui presumibilmente non vorrebbe recitare, ma non gli si dà la possibilità di scegliere. Feather, sai che penso? Questa donna mi sa che non ama per niente il marito, lo sai? Contento? Scusate, è che la zampa mi fa un male cane, altro che antitetanica, dovevano farmi l'antirabbica.


Posso "concordare" per quasi tutto, meno l'umiliato. Ai miei occhi il marito non è assolutamente umiliato, non posso parlare per lei. Ma a me non ha fatto l'effetto di umiliarlo, neanche un po'.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credi a chi? Credo a quello che vedo. Gente serena vs io, che appunto mi faccio un sacco di fisime.


Facevo un discorso tutto particolare, dove alla fine tutto va bene, tutto va bene se accetti incondizionatamente quello che vivi nella maniera esatta reale e vera del momento! e questo fino a quando ti va bene, se dopo cambi carreggiata la cambi con tutti i sacrosanti crismi vivendotela sempre nella maniera migliore e senza pigliarti per il culo. Non tu ma in generale.


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Verissimo....pero' leggendo qui, a me pare che funzioni al contrario...nonostante subiscano le peggio cose, anche di corna, anziche' chiudere la "fabbrica" la tengono aperta ancora di piu' di prima...
> 
> sara' un mio limite, ma non lo capiro' mai...boh?


Ma io faccio anche fatica a capire chi riesce a fare sesso con amante e marito (o moglie).
E dichiarare che è bello e soddisfacente, anche se per motivi differenti, con entrambi.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma per provare stima per una persona devi conoscerla sul serio e non per cio' che ti riporta chicche e ssia...:mrgreen:
> 
> e se conosci sul serio una persona che stimi pure, gli scopi la moglie?...
> 
> e lo metto qua cosi' risparmio...trovo assurdo da amanti "pretendere" l'esclusivita' della "giostra" del partner...


Mai pretesa l'esclusività, ho detto che mi da fastidio. Mai pensato di aver diritto all'esclusività. Neanche per un secondo.
E non gli ho scopato la moglie per fare dispetto a lui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però,scusa ...inno
> *al momento in cui tu tradisci il rispetto di un codice comportamentale è assai poco importante*.
> o meglio , una contraddizione in termini


io non sono per niente d'accordo con questo approccio formale


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Posso "concordare" per quasi tutto, meno l'umiliato. Ai miei occhi il marito non è assolutamente umiliato, non posso parlare per lei. Ma a me non ha fatto l'effetto di umiliarlo, neanche un po'.


Se fa scopa' a forza non e' n'umiliazione per quel deficiente che se avesse un minimo di sensibilita' per accorgersene, ne guadagnerebbe anche in dignita'?...no...annamo bene, annamo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...e tu lo stimi pero'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mai pretesa l'esclusività, ho detto che mi da fastidio. Mai pensato di aver diritto all'esclusività. Neanche per un secondo.
> E non gli ho scopato la moglie per fare dispetto a lui.


A me non sembra poi così assurdo che ti dia fastidio.
Trovo più difficile capire come tu possa anche desiderare ancora tua moglie.
Sono limitata ma credo che per me, una cosa escluderebbe l'altra.


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se fa scopa' a forza non e' n'umiliazione per quel deficiente che se avesse un minimo di sensibilita' per accorgersene, ne guadagnerebbe anche in dignita'?...no...annamo bene, annamo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...e tu lo stimi pero'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma infatti.
Oppure è un'ottima attrice :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma io faccio anche fatica a capire chi riesce a fare sesso con amante e marito (o moglie).
> E dichiarare che è bello e soddisfacente, anche se per motivi differenti, con entrambi.


dillo a me........

anzi, il sesso fuori mo' se chiama sesso terapeutico e serve pe' farlo mejo col partner dentro casa....


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma io faccio anche fatica a capire chi riesce a fare sesso con amante e marito (o moglie).
> E dichiarare che è bello e soddisfacente, anche se per motivi differenti, con entrambi.


infatti


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io non sono per niente d'accordo con questo approccio formale


per me non è formale ma sostanziale


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me non sembra poi così assurdo che ti dia fastidio.
> Trovo più difficile capire come tu possa anche desiderare ancora tua moglie.
> Sono limitata ma credo che per me, una cosa escluderebbe l'altra.


Se parli di me è un anno che non riesco più a fare sesso con mia moglie. Proprio perché una cosa esclude l'altra e specialmente andarci a letto, sapendo che lei spera di vedermi innamorato, mi sembrerebbe di mentirle in faccia. Non ce la faccio.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mai pretesa l'esclusività, ho detto che mi da fastidio. Mai pensato di aver diritto all'esclusività. Neanche per un secondo.
> E non gli ho scopato la moglie per fare dispetto a lui.


A leggerti nun si direbbe che non pretenderesti l'esclusivita' pero' non mi e' chiaro (vabbe' e' retorica...ahahah)...come fai a stimare na' persona che presumo pure mezza sconosciuta ed a trombargli la mugliera....a meno che non usi il termine stima ad capzum...


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti.





Sterminator ha detto:


> Se fa scopa' a forza non e' n'umiliazione per quel deficiente che se avesse un minimo di sensibilita' per accorgersene, ne guadagnerebbe anche in dignita'?


Continuo a non vederci umiliazione o deficienza, nè mancanza di dignità in quello che suo marito fa.


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dillo a me........
> 
> anzi, il sesso fuori mo' se chiama sesso terapeutico e serve pe' farlo mejo col partner dentro casa....


E certo!
Dà quella bella frizzantezza in più al rapporto.
Vedi? Non ho capito nulla...invece che prendermi un'ora alla settimana per giocare a tennis...dovevo impiegarla in altre faccende.
Forse ora non mi starei separando 
(scherzo eh!)


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A leggerti nun si direbbe che non pretenderesti l'esclusivita' pero' non mi e' chiaro (vabbe' e' retorica...ahahah)...come fai a stimare na' persona che presumo pure mezza sconosciuta ed a trombargli la mugliera....a meno che non usi il termine stima ad capzum...


Ancora... Lui non c'entra proprio. Non scopo(avo) sua moglie per fare un dispetto a lui. Ho detto che lo ritengo una brava persona, non che mi ritengo in chissà quale debito di riconoscenza.
Che ho conosciuto di persona peraltro.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A me non sembra poi così assurdo che ti dia fastidio.
> Trovo più difficile capire come tu possa anche desiderare ancora tua moglie.
> Sono limitata ma credo che per me, una cosa escluderebbe l'altra.


Parrà strano, eppure è così: quando ho tradito, rinvigorito dal desiderio per l'altra, ho ripreso a fare sesso, soddisfacente, con mia moglie.
Finita la tresca, finito il sesso da diporto, è finito anche il sesso coniugale.
Quindi ad essere strani siamo già in due ....:smile:


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a non vederci umiliazione o deficienza, nè mancanza di dignità in quello che suo marito fa.


Il fatto è che se lei piange o comunque partecipa in modo assente o "quasi forzato", un partner attento ai bisogni della sua compagna...dovrebbe accorgersi del suo stato d'animo.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io non sono per niente d'accordo con questo approccio formale


mi spiego: non riesco a capire chi tradisce pur dichiarandosi soddisfatto con il partner, ok: è un mio limite.
 però mi stanno sulle palle tutti quegli pseudo codici dell'amante corretto che trovo paradossali


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> Oppure è un'ottima attrice :singleeye:


Quindi uotson...:rotfl:...o il deficiente, se ne frega se la moglie sia poco "collaborativa" o la signora sta perculando a sangue l'autore del treddo...

amen...


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Parrà strano, eppure è così: quando ho tradito, rinvigorito dal desiderio per l'altra, ho ripreso a fare sesso, soddisfacente, con mia moglie.
> Finita la tresca, finito il sesso da diporto, è finito anche il sesso coniugale.
> Quindi ad essere strani siamo già in due ....:smile:


Ma mi sa che sono strana io.


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E questa è un'altra cosa che non ho mai capito bene. Lei ha sempre ostentato una gioiosa serenità. Quello che non dormiva la notte ero io, mai lei.
> Lei era sempre sorridente e scherzosa coi colleghi. Quello che stava male sono sempre stato io.
> A guardare i fatti, come dice farfalla, si direbbe che lei sia sempre stata serena e in pace con se stessa. A parte qualche episodio.


Non so Feather, così sul virtuale, così come ho letto la storia, mi sa almeno  un po' di esercizio di potere, se non abuso. Lei, anche ora che si sottrae, in realtà bada molto bene a restar viva nella tua mente, fa attenzione a tener viva una trama di pensieri pervasivi, ossessivi perfino come dici tu, mettendoci anche qualche opportuno ricarico quando serve (tipo l'appuntamentino e il bacino), caso mai i tuoi pensieri mostrassero una trascinabilità su argomenti alternativi. Ricorrere anche alla consegna dell'intimità dell'altro, sotto forma di gran dovizia di immagini forti, evocazione di sonorità (singhiozzi) mi sembra voler utilizzare anche cose non del tutto proprie, e dalla carica tracimante. La carica emotiva è alta, e stordisce l'altro, che ne rimane stordito. E' come dire: guarda cosa ti offro, perfino lo spettacolo di un legittimo consorte costretto a far l'amore con un corpo piangente. A pelle, ma anche a raziocinio, credo che potrebbero esserci altri mezzi forti per cucirti a doppio filo, senza mettere sul piatto della bilancia la parte d'intimità dell'ignaro coprotagonista, perché questi ricorsi secondo me vanno ad attivare parti primitive, una fusione indifferenziata, la competizione più estrema, l'ossessivizzazione dei pensieri. In tutto questo la mia simpatia va a te, che come quel marito mi sembri abbastanza inerme.


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiego: non riesco a capire chi tradisce pur dichiarandosi soddisfatto con il partner, ok: è un mio limite.
> però mi stanno sulle palle tutti quegli pseudo codici dell'amante corretto che trovo paradossali


Concordo in pieno


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Parrà strano, eppure è così: quando ho tradito, rinvigorito dal desiderio per l'altra, ho ripreso a fare sesso, soddisfacente, con mia moglie.
> Finita la tresca, finito il sesso da diporto, è finito anche il sesso coniugale.
> Quindi ad essere strani siamo già in due ....:smile:


sì, però era sesso pensando all'altra .una masturbazione


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se lei piange o comunque partecipa in modo assente o "quasi forzato", un partner attento ai bisogni della sua compagna...dovrebbe accorgersi del suo stato d'animo.


Infatti per un periodo non l'ha toccata proprio perché sentiva di forzarla. Qualcosa deve aver percepito.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se parli di me è un anno che non riesco più a fare sesso con mia moglie. Proprio perché una cosa esclude l'altra e specialmente andarci a letto, sapendo che lei spera di vedermi innamorato, mi sembrerebbe di mentirle in faccia. Non ce la faccio.



ma quante seghe mentali hai in testa???ma per quale cavolo di motivo una cosa esclude l'altra??mahhhhh...amico quanti anni hai?forse 20??
Certo che si puo'fare fuori e dentro casa..anzi e'il suo bello...mattina fuori..sera a casa.Mica e'difficile,signor invornito.
Basta non pensare ad un bel casso,di niente.........:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se parli di me è un anno che non riesco più a fare sesso con mia moglie. Proprio perché una cosa esclude l'altra e specialmente andarci a letto, sapendo che lei spera di vedermi innamorato, mi sembrerebbe di mentirle in faccia. Non ce la faccio.


Questo lo capisco di più.
A me capiterebbe lo stesso...


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quante seghe mentali hai in testa???ma per quale cavolo di motivo una cosa esclude l'altra??mahhhhh...amico quanti anni hai?forse 20??
> Certo che si puo'fare fuori e dentro casa..anzi e'il suo bello...mattina fuori..sera a casa.Mica e'difficile,signor invornito.
> Basta* non pensare ad un bel casso,di niente..*.......:smile::smile::smile:


perfetto no,un imbecille:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, però era sesso pensando all'altra .una masturbazione


Ma era sesso con desiderio. Prima il desiderio non c'era. O meglio era incalato nella vera masturbazione, quella manuale.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a non vederci umiliazione o deficienza, nè mancanza di dignità in quello che suo marito fa.


Vabbe' se te sei cosi' insensibile o te ne sbatti se tua moglie e' equiparabile ad una bambola gonfiabile perche' pensa a n'artro, che vuoi che te dica...m'arendo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

auguri e figli maschi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma quante seghe mentali hai in testa???ma per quale cavolo di motivo una cosa esclude l'altra??mahhhhh...amico quanti anni hai?forse 20??
> Certo che si puo'fare fuori e dentro casa..anzi e'il suo bello...mattina fuori..sera a casa.Mica e'difficile,signor invornito.
> Basta non pensare ad un bel casso,di niente.........:smile::smile::smile:


No, sei tu che sei invornito.
Non è che tutti provano eccitazione nello stesso modo eh.
Magari a te eccita averne una al mattino e una a sera.
A un altra persona invece questa cosa può "bloccare"...e beato te che sai staccare il cervello.
Dico sul serio. Grande vantaggio nella vita.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma era sesso con desiderio. Prima il desiderio non c'era. O meglio era incalato nella vera masturbazione, quella manuale.


ma il desiderio non era di lei (moglie)


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Basta non pensare ad un bel casso,di niente.........:smile::smile::smile:


E questo è il MIO limite
A volte mi piacerebbe avere la mente così

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtObrnaovrI


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il desiderio non era di lei (moglie)


mamma mia che avatar oggi


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma mi sa che sono strana io.


Ma va funziona cosi', che strana, o almeno dovrebbe funzionare cosi'....

ste proiezioni...sti transfert che se fanno mentre stanno dentro e fuori non e' normale...


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> In tutto questo la mia simpatia va a te, che come quel marito mi sembri abbastanza inerme.


Inerme? Intendi tordo? Allora probabilmente hai ragione.
A me è anche venuto da pensare che forse quello che io ho scambiato per amore non fosse altro che un suo bisogno di essere desiderata e cercata da un altro uomo. Chissà...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il desiderio non era di lei (moglie)


Era un desiderio immanente e ominicomprensivo per l'intero genus femminile.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> No, sei tu che sei invornito.
> Non è che tutti provano eccitazione nello stesso modo eh.
> Magari a te eccita averne una al mattino e una a sera.
> A un altra persona invece questa cosa può "bloccare"...e beato te che sai staccare il cervello.
> Dico sul serio. Grande vantaggio nella vita.


Cara Anais,io penso anche troppo durante il giorno,non sai quanti impegni io abbia.
Quindi faccio cosi'...quando vedo l'''altra''penso solo a lei.quando scende dall'auto,riprende la vita normale.
E dopo 5 minuti,chi se la ricorda +???


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Anais,io penso anche troppo durante il giorno,non sai quanti impegni io abbia.
> Quindi faccio cosi'...quando vedo l'''altra''penso solo a lei.quando scende dall'auto,riprende la vita normale.
> E dopo 5 minuti,chi se la ricorda +???


Ho capito.
Vedi qual'è la differenza, io non riuscirei a fare sesso con uno di cui dopo 5 minuti mi dimentico.
E credo molti altri la pensino come me.
Non è una questione di essere invorniti o meno.


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però,scusa ...inno
> al momento in cui tu tradisci il rispetto di un codice comportamentale è assai poco importante.
> o meglio , una contraddizione in termini


O fine donna, Minerva!Ma ci sono indicatori di qualità! Ma c'è pure il vilipendio! O l'esercizio della mercanzia! Guarda che ti dò, pure l'immagine del marito costretto a congiungersi con una donna che piange d'amore per un altro. PER TE. Oppure:Ecco, è come se ti dessi un filtro d'amore fatto con ali di pipistrello tritate o bave di drago rovesciato sul cibo che ti servo. Qui si tratta di innescare anzi innestare una pianta (in un certo qual senso velenosa) perenne nella mente dell'amante, e infatti Feather sta qui a domandare specificamente (forse perché anche a lui sembra una cosa che non si spiega). Insomma, il sapore di queste cose è rancido, non servono a prendersi cura neanche di un tradimento. Donna di stile, anche qui ci vuole stile.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Vedi qual'è la differenza, io non riuscirei a fare sesso con uno di cui dopo 5 minuti mi dimentico.
> E credo molti altri la pensino come me.
> Non è una questione di essere invorniti o meno.


cara Anais,se pensi non tradisci...quindi bisogna essere cosi',freddi e bastardi.
Il sono cosi',molto contrastato..qualche giorno fa'sono diventato matto,per salvare un lunghissimo blacco(serpente),da morte certa.......quindi alle volte sono pure''angelico''.....:smile::smile:


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cara Anais,se pensi non tradisci...quindi bisogna essere cosi',freddi e bastardi.
> Il sono cosi',molto contrastato..qualche giorno fa'sono diventato matto,per salvare un lunghissimo blacco(serpente),da morte certa.......quindi alle volte sono pure''angelico''.....:smile::smile:


Poi ti piacciono i gatti, per cui, per quel che mi riguarda, sei assolto


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Inerme? Intendi tordo? Allora probabilmente hai ragione.
> A me è anche venuto da pensare che forse quello che io ho scambiato per amore non fosse altro che un suo bisogno di essere desiderata e cercata da un altro uomo. Chissà...


No, affatto. L'inermità è un contesto delicato e complesso. Un'accezione potrebbe essere, per esempio (la più semplice), è che lei usa qualche arma, tu combatti senza.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> O fine donna, Minerva!Ma ci sono indicatori di qualità! Ma c'è pure il vilipendio! O l'esercizio della mercanzia! Guarda che ti dò, pure l'immagine del marito costretto a congiungersi con una donna che piange d'amore per un altro. PER TE. Oppure:Ecco, è come se ti dessi un filtro d'amore fatto con ali di pipistrello tritate o bave di drago rovesciato sul cibo che ti servo. Qui si tratta di innescare anzi innestare una pianta (in un certo qual senso velenosa) perenne nella mente dell'amante, e infatti Feather sta qui a domandare specificamente (forse perché anche a lui sembra una cosa che non si spiega). Insomma, il sapore di queste cose è rancido, non servono a prendersi cura neanche di un tradimento. Donna di stile, anche qui ci vuole stile.


ci penso


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, affatto. L'inermità è un contesto delicato e complesso. Un'accezione potrebbe essere, per esempio (la più semplice), è che lei usa qualche arma, tu combatti senza.


Ho letto quanto hai scritto, io però non riesco a vederci tutta quella perfida premeditazione che ci vedi tu.. Ma essendo appunto abbastanza tordo di mio non posso escluderlo completamente.


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ho letto quanto hai scritto, io però non riesco a vederci tutta quella perfida premeditazione che ci vedi tu.. Ma essendo appunto abbastanza tordo di mio non posso escluderlo completamente.


Per-fidia solo nel senso che attraversa tangenzialmente e strumentalmente la fiducia dell'altro, non nel senso di malvagità, che immagino sia altro. Premeditazione neanche, ma invece desiderio ed esigenza di vivere in maniera il più possibile forte nella mente dell'altro, sostituendo forse però questa intensità all'intensità di un atto pratico (fare i bagagli e iniziare una nuova vita dove non sarebbe più costretta a subire e piangere)


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per-fidia solo nel senso che attraversa tangenzialmente e strumentalmente la fiducia dell'altro, non nel senso di malvagità, che immagino sia altro. Premeditazione neanche, ma invece desiderio ed esigenza di vivere in maniera il più possibile forte nella mente dell'altro, sostituendo forse però questa intensità all'intensità di un atto pratico (fare i bagagli e iniziare una nuova vita dove non sarebbe più costretta a subire e piangere)


E a che pro voler vivere nella mente dell'altro? Pura vanità femminile o cos'altro?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci penso


Si' pero', madame...e poi faceva schifo la gallina de Inny, neh?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E a che pro voler vivere nella mente dell'altro? Pura vanità femminile o cos'altro?


Per avere il possesso esclusivo, anche sul piano mentale e dell'immaginazione, dell'oggetto del desiderio, che si vuole solo per se stesse.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ho letto quanto hai scritto, io però non riesco a vederci tutta quella perfida premeditazione che ci vedi tu.. Ma essendo appunto abbastanza tordo di mio non posso escluderlo completamente.


Ma dai c'ha preso anche Inny...per renderti piu' "dipendente"...cosi' t'attacchi mejo...


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E a che pro voler vivere nella mente dell'altro? Pura vanità femminile o cos'altro?


Non è così semplice, vanità femminile (?), ma anche colonizzare per sempre una terra di conquista, per avere la propria vita raddoppiata in quella colonia. E' ovvio che deve considerare quella terra estremamente desiderabile, l'ha voluta come propria. Ma la governa da lontano, perché per un qualche motivo su cui ci stiamo arrovellando non può abitarla personalmente, almeno ha deciso o va decidendo così. Ma la colonia deve rimanere. La sua vita deve essere raddoppiata lì, nella tua mente (eccome), nella tua vita.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E chi li ha mai denigrati, io le ho sempre dipinto mia moglie come una bravissima donna e ho profondissima stima di suo marito che mi sembra una bravissima persona.
> Non c'è nessun denignare.
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che tu lo fai, lo fa lei. Nel momento in cui ti dico che se scopo con mio marito piango denigro lui secondo me. E tu non dovresti permetterglielo IMHO


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' pero', madame...e poi faceva schifo la gallina de Inny, neh?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Glielo volevo dire a Min, cambia il tuo nuovo avatar, poi ho avuto paura che mi chiedesse di cambiare la gallina.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per avere il possesso esclusivo, anche sul piano mentale e dell'immaginazione, dell'oggetto del desiderio, che si vuole solo per se stesse.


Se mi voleva poteva avermi come e quando voleva. Che bisogno c'era?
Again.. Perché? Per ottenere cosa? Per arrivare dove? Giusto un soddisfare una vanità? Della serie mi voglio togliere lo sfizio di vedere questo pirla ai miei piedi..?


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, vanità femminile (?), ma anche colonizzare per sempre una terra di conquista, per avere la propria vita raddoppiata in quella colonia. E' ovvio che deve considerare quella terra estremamente desiderabile, l'ha voluta come propria. Ma la governa da lontano, perché per un qualche motivo su cui ci stiamo arrovellando non può abitarla personalmente, almeno ha deciso o va decidendo così. Ma la colonia deve rimanere. La sua vita deve essere raddoppiata lì, nella tua mente (eccome), nella tua vita.


Qualcuno si completa così.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si' pero', madame...e poi faceva schifo la gallina de Inny, neh?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


mai detto schifo.
son bella vero:mrgreen:?


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Qualcuno si completa così.


Ma la gallina è tua?


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai detto schifo.
> son bella vero:mrgreen:?



sembri la sorella di crudelia demon


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiego: *non riesco a capire chi tradisce* *pur dichiarandosi soddisfatto con il partner*, ok: è un mio limite.
> però mi stanno sulle palle tutti quegli pseudo codici dell'amante corretto che trovo paradossali




perché, per ovvi motivi legati alla conversazione forumistica e non a te, generalizzi
diverso sarebbe se nella vita avessi un'amica come me con cui interfacciarti


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, vanità femminile (?), ma anche colonizzare per sempre una terra di conquista, per avere la propria vita raddoppiata in quella colonia. E' ovvio che deve considerare quella terra estremamente desiderabile, l'ha voluta come propria. Ma la governa da lontano, perché per un qualche motivo su cui ci stiamo arrovellando non può abitarla personalmente, almeno ha deciso o va decidendo così. Ma la colonia deve rimanere. La sua vita deve essere raddoppiata lì, nella tua mente (eccome), nella tua vita.


Mmmm... Interessante punto di vista... 
Ma continua a non tornarmi il conto... Se la terra è desiderabile perché non ci vuoi vivere? A che pro avere una colonia se poi non la sfrutti in qualche modo? (i.e. perché non si scopa più?)
Non so.. c'è sempre qualche tassello che mi manca per far quadrare il conto...


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però,scusa ...inno
> al momento in cui tu tradisci il rispetto di un codice comportamentale è assai poco importante.
> o meglio , una contraddizione in termini


Per me non é poco importante.
Ti tradisco e ti manco di rispetto. Vero.
Ma io posso farlo almeno salvaguardando te dagli altri che con noi non c'entrano
E per il medesimo motivo visto che io non mi permetto di parlare di te esigo che la persona con cui ti tradisco eviti di farlo.


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la gallina è tua?


Ehm, non proprio, sono io al crepuscolo quando corro nel boschetto a cibarmi di bacche. Non vorrai che ci vada sotto le usuali sembianze di Hallo Kitty?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se mi voleva poteva avermi come e quando voleva. Che bisogno c'era?
> Again.. Perché? Per ottenere cosa? Per arrivare dove? Giusto un soddisfare una vanità? Della serie mi voglio togliere lo sfizio di vedere questo pirla ai miei piedi..?


Amico mio sapessi quanti usano i sentimenti come strumenti di appagamento del proprio Ego, snaturandone contenuto e fini.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ehm, non proprio, sono io al crepuscolo quando corro nel boschetto a cibarmi di bacche. Non vorrai che ci vada sotto le usuali sembianze di Hallo Kitty?


Hello.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non è così semplice, vanità femminile (?), ma anche colonizzare per sempre una terra di conquista, per avere la propria vita raddoppiata in quella colonia. E' ovvio che deve considerare quella terra estremamente desiderabile, l'ha voluta come propria. *Ma la governa da lontano*, perché per un qualche motivo su cui ci stiamo arrovellando non può abitarla personalmente, almeno ha deciso o va decidendo così. Ma la colonia deve rimanere. La sua vita deve essere raddoppiata lì, nella tua mente (eccome), nella tua vita.



tutto esatto, sei una fine analista
il neretto è la nota stonata che molte donne gestiscono malamente


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se mi voleva poteva avermi come e quando voleva. Che bisogno c'era?
> Again.. Perché? Per ottenere cosa? Per arrivare dove? Giusto un soddisfare una vanità? Della serie mi voglio togliere lo sfizio di vedere questo pirla ai miei piedi..?


Ultima ipotesi, può darsi che nella sua intelligenza sia già al corrente che dopo qualche tempo sareste addivenuti a una placida quotidianità intollerabile al cospetto degli antichi furori, e non integrabile con essi, per una serie di motivi. Non c'era allora altro modo che non farli incontrare mai.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiego: non riesco a capire chi tradisce pur dichiarandosi soddisfatto con il partner, ok: è un mio limite.
> però mi stanno sulle palle tutti quegli pseudo codici dell'amante corretto che trovo paradossali


Quindi visto che tradiamo il nostro partner puó essere deriso umiliato e preso a calci in culo da xhiunque e soprattutto da quello con cui lo tradiamo. Tanto gli abbiamo mancato di rispetto, cosa più cosa meno non fa differenza? Ho esasperato un po' ma davvero non capisco


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per me non é poco importante.
> Ti tradisco e ti manco di rispetto. Vero.
> Ma io posso farlo almeno salvaguardando te dagli altri che con noi non c'entrano
> E per il medesimo motivo visto che io non mi permetto di parlare di te esigo che la persona con cui ti tradisco eviti di farlo.



premesso che sono d'accordo con questi discorsi, sai però alla fine cosa stona, secondo me?
che "vincere" la medaglia di amante corretto e rispettoso è sempre una farloccata, un "premio" di tolla
non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hello.


Hallo è più angelico, HELLo nasconde insidia peccaminosa!


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi visto che tradiamo il nostro partner puó essere deriso umiliato e preso a calci in culo da xhiunque e soprattutto da quello con cui lo tradiamo. Tanto gli abbiamo mancato di rispetto, cosa più cosa meno non fa differenza? Ho esasperato un po' ma davvero non capisco


sai Farfalla credo che dipenda molto da PERCHE' tradiamo il nostro partner e dallo stato dell'arte del nosto matrimonio.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi visto che tradiamo il nostro partner puó essere deriso umiliato e preso a calci in culo da xhiunque e soprattutto da quello con cui lo tradiamo. Tanto gli abbiamo mancato di rispetto, cosa più cosa meno non fa differenza? Ho esasperato un po' ma davvero non capisco


la via di mezzo è che visto che il rispetto di base manca stabilire paletti e limiti è terreno alquanto impervio, surreale e grottesco.
ben vengano a questo punto comportamenti individuali e spontanei.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi visto che tradiamo il nostro partner puó essere deriso umiliato e preso a calci in culo da xhiunque e soprattutto da quello con cui lo tradiamo. Tanto gli abbiamo mancato di rispetto, cosa più cosa meno non fa differenza? Ho esasperato un po' ma davvero non capisco


Io continuo a non vederlo un deridere, umiliare o prendere a calci in culo nessuno. Mi sembra più un condividere quella che è la tua vita con una persona che, si suppone, ami.


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> premesso che sono d'accordo con questi discorsi, sai però alla fine cosa stona, secondo me?
> che "vincere" la medaglia di amante corretto e rispettoso è sempre una farloccata, un "premio" di tolla
> non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


Non c'è una medaglia, ho idea che se il marito lo sapesse avrebbe un carico di sofferenza aggiunto. I ricarichi hanno un loro peso.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la via di mezzo è che visto che il rispetto di base manca stabilire paletti e limiti è terreno alquanto impervio, surreale e grottesco.


Concordo molto anche su questo.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai detto schifo.
> son bella vero:mrgreen:?


da perderci la testa....ed infatti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ultima ipotesi, può darsi che nella sua intelligenza sia già al corrente che dopo qualche tempo sareste addivenuti a una placida quotidianità intollerabile al cospetto degli antichi furori, e non integrabile con essi, per una serie di motivi. Non c'era allora altro modo che non farli incontrare mai.


Questa è talmente triste che mi fa male solo ipotizzarlo.. Anche se devo ammettere sia una possibilità..


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Non c'è una medaglia,* ho idea che se il marito lo sapesse avrebbe un carico di sofferenza aggiunto. I ricarichi hanno un loro peso.



qua sul forum un po' sì, dai!:mrgreen:
forse per il fatto che qua si parla dei comportamenti, invece nella vita di solito ci si comporta, e basta


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la via di mezzo è che visto che il rispetto di base manca stabilire paletti e limiti è terreno alquanto impervio, surreale e grottesco.
> ben vengano a questo punto comportamenti individuali e spontanei.


Ma sì, è che questi comportamenti individuali e spontanei la diranno lunga, è questo l'argomento.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Troppe seghe mentali... A mio parere chi tradisce se proprio lo vuole far deve esser una persona che sa distaccarsi... Tu nn riesci a farlo e anzi ti ci aggrovigli il cervello per delle questioni che per te non dovrebbero avere nessuna valenza, cioè se fosse tua moglie ovvio...ma farti la domanda da amante...che dovresti esser una boccata d'aria e niente più... A me sa che lei è molto furba e sceglie uomini più"deboli" rispetto a lei.. Mi sembra che riesce a giostrare bene marito e amante... Buon per lei..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> premesso che sono d'accordo con questi discorsi, sai però alla fine cosa stona, secondo me?
> che "vincere" la medaglia di amante corretto e rispettoso è sempre una farloccata, un "premio" di tolla
> non so se riesco a spiegarmi...


Se la vivi così di sicuro
Mai ambito al titolo


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Hallo è più angelico, HELLo nasconde insidia peccaminosa!


----------



## Anais (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai detto schifo.
> son bella vero:mrgreen:?


Sembra Grimilde, la strega di Biancaneve


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io continuo a non vederlo un deridere, umiliare o prendere a calci in culo nessuno. Mi sembra più un condividere quella che è la tua vita con una persona che, si suppone, ami.


Si suppone infatti.
Perché ripeto i fatti sono altri
Mi ami, ti amo lo dimostri.
Tutto il resto é colorare una cosa che non vogliamo accettare per quello che ê.


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se la vivi così di sicuro
> Mai ambito al titolo



si lo so
però è vero che qua è venuto fuori spesso una sorta di codice del perfetto amante, secondo me
da qui, ho pensato alla medaglia


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non c'è una medaglia, ho idea che se il marito lo sapesse avrebbe un carico di sofferenza aggiunto. I ricarichi hanno un loro peso.


Quoto


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Troppe seghe mentali... *A mio parere chi tradisce se proprio lo vuole far deve esser una persona che sa distaccarsi..*. Tu nn riesci a farlo e anzi ti ci aggrovigli il cervello per delle questioni che per te non dovrebbero avere nessuna valenza, cioè se fosse tua moglie ovvio...ma farti la domanda da amante...che dovresti esser una boccata d'aria e niente più... A me sa che lei è molto furba e sceglie uomini più"deboli" rispetto a lei.. Mi sembra che riesce a giostrare bene marito e amante... Buon per lei..


A meno che non voglia saltare da una riva all'altra del fiume passando ad una nuova relazione


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sembra Grimilde, la strega di Biancaneve


veramente assomiglia alla mia vecchia prof di inglese :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiego: *non riesco a capire chi tradisce pur dichiarandosi soddisfatto con il partner*, ok: è un mio limite.


Perchè, appunto, tradire, infatuarsi, innamorarsi, ecc. è qualcosa di completamente diverso dall'amare e decidere di condividere la vita con una persona forever and ever, costruirci una famiglia, ecc.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> A meno che non voglia saltare da una riva all'altra del fiume passando ad una nuova relazione


eh allora non c'è modo di dire...cioè beh arrivare a voler saltare la sponda con una donna del genere.... Auguri..


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questa è talmente *triste *che mi fa male solo ipotizzarlo.. Anche se devo ammettere sia una possibilità..


Ahimé...uno dei motivi di cui si diceva...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh allora non c'è modo di dire...cioè beh arrivare a voler saltare la sponda con una donna del genere.... Auguri..


1) parlavo in generale 
2) non conosco per nulla sul piano del reale, oggettivamente, le persone coinvolte nei fatti per giudicarle 
3) io non giudico mai quando ci sono di mezzi i sentimenti. Chi sono io per giudicare?


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh allora non c'è modo di dire...cioè beh arrivare a voler saltare la sponda con una donna del genere.... Auguri..


Beh.. perché tu dai per certo che sia tutto frutto di un suo calcolo a tavolino con freddo distacco.
Io conoscendola ho difficoltà a immaginarmela così. Può essere che l'amore che mi ha dichiarato non fosse tale e che mascherasse altri bisogni più terra-terra. Ma di lì a dipingerla una fredda e spietata mangiatrice di uomini...


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


 l'idea del tradimento comincia a pungere la muraglia della mia fedeltà alla gallina
Ma allora? Può succedere?


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2013)

Feather, ti riporto la mia esperienza agganciandomi a quanto in molti qui dentro ti hanno detto, nella mio "momento" di traditore mi ha sempre dato particolare fastidio parlare di mia moglie con la mia amante, vero che lei chiedeva poco, ma anche quel poco mi dava MOLTO fastidio, perchè e come se stesse entrnado nella mia sfera privata quando, visto la posizione che occupa l'amante, non ne aveva assolutamente diritto, figuriamoci parlare della mia intimità.
Anche il solamente chiedermi che cosa avessi fatto il fine settimana con la mia famiglia mi dava fastidio, lei nella mia famiglia NON doveva assolutamente entrarci, questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui ho troncato la relazione-porcata.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Feather, ti riporto la mia esperienza agganciandomi a quanto in molti qui dentro ti hanno detto, nella mio "momento" di traditore mi ha sempre dato particolare fastidio parlare di mia moglie con la mia amante, vero che lei chiedeva poco, ma anche quel poco mi dava MOLTO fastidio, perchè e come se stesse entrnado nella mia sfera privata quando, visto la posizione che occupa l'amante, non ne aveva assolutamente diritto, figuriamoci parlare della mia intimità.
> Anche il solamente chiedermi che cosa avessi fatto il fine settimana con la mia famiglia mi dava fastidio, lei nella mia famiglia NON doveva assolutamente entrarci, questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui ho troncato la relazione-porcata.


Dipende: se una relazione nasce da un rapporto di confidenza, è naturale parlare di sè e dei propri affetti.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Feather, ti riporto la mia esperienza agganciandomi a quanto in molti qui dentro ti hanno detto, nella mio "momento" di traditore mi ha sempre dato particolare fastidio parlare di mia moglie con la mia amante, vero che lei chiedeva poco, ma anche quel poco mi dava MOLTO fastidio, perchè e come se stesse entrnado nella mia sfera privata quando, visto la posizione che occupa l'amante, non ne aveva assolutamente diritto, figuriamoci parlare della mia intimità.
> Anche il solamente chiedermi che cosa avessi fatto il fine settimana con la mia famiglia mi dava fastidio, lei nella mia famiglia NON doveva assolutamente entrarci, questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui ho troncato la relazione-porcata.


Ma perché per te lei era un hobby, un passatempo che non doveva intaccare le cose importanti. O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dipende: se una relazione nasce da un rapporto di confidenza, è naturale parlare di sè e dei propri affetti.



Io non ci sono riuscito...


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché per te lei era un hobby, un passatempo che non doveva intaccare le cose importanti. O mi sbaglio?



La mia storia ha basi diverse dalla tua, nel senso che ha parte il tradimento subito da mia moglie, non avevo altri motivi per tradire se non la ripicca e altre piccole amenità che comunque ritenevo importanti in quel momento in cui decisi di farlo. 
Il mio tradimento (ma è mio, poi ognuno la vive come meglio crede) è partito con questa convinzione: IO NON MI DEVO FAR PRENDERE TROPPO DALL'AMANTE, deve essere solo un extra. Punto
Pertanto, non essendo preso sentimentalmente da questa cosa, mi dava fastidio che lei si intromettesse nelle mie cose, era come fare un torto a mia moglie (che mi ha fatto cornuto) e alla mia famiglia, credimi era più forte di me , non ce la facevo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Feather, ti riporto la mia esperienza agganciandomi a quanto in molti qui dentro ti hanno detto, nella mio "momento" di traditore mi ha sempre dato particolare fastidio parlare di mia moglie con la mia amante, vero che lei chiedeva poco, ma anche quel poco mi dava MOLTO fastidio, perchè e come se stesse entrnado nella mia sfera privata quando, visto la posizione che occupa l'amante, non ne aveva assolutamente diritto, figuriamoci parlare della mia intimità.
> Anche il solamente chiedermi che cosa avessi fatto il fine settimana con la mia famiglia mi dava fastidio, lei nella mia famiglia NON doveva assolutamente entrarci, questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui ho troncato la relazione-porcata.


Io credo che un conto sia parlare del weekend o di un episodio divertente o dei propri figli ecc ecc
Un conto sia parlare dell'intimitá delle difficoltà o dei diverbi sminuendo la figura del compagno davanti all'amante


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Feather, ti riporto la mia esperienza agganciandomi a quanto in molti qui dentro ti hanno detto, nella mio "momento" di traditore mi ha sempre dato particolare fastidio parlare di mia moglie con la mia amante, vero che lei chiedeva poco, ma anche quel poco mi dava MOLTO fastidio, perchè e come se stesse entrnado nella mia sfera privata quando, visto la posizione che occupa l'amante, non ne aveva assolutamente diritto, figuriamoci parlare della mia intimità.
> Anche il solamente chiedermi che cosa avessi fatto il fine settimana con la mia famiglia mi dava fastidio, lei nella mia famiglia NON doveva assolutamente entrarci, questo è stato uno dei tanti motivi per cui ho troncato la relazione-porcata.


A me chiese solo come era fisicamente mia moglie...dissi la verita',e cosi'quando ,casualmente,la vide...mi ringrazio per la sincerita'.per cui di me si fida,ciecamente.
Ma e'stata l'unica volta che l'ha nominata..e ci mancherebbe altro....


----------



## Homer (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che un conto sia parlare del weekend o di un episodio divertente o dei propri figli ecc ecc
> Un conto sia parlare dell'intimitá delle difficoltà o dei diverbi sminuendo la figura del compagno davanti all'amante


Farfalla, è tutto relativo. Parlavamo molto, di tutto, lavoro, episodi della nostra vita passata e presente, tante cose,  ma appena l'argomento virava sulla mia famiglia mi chiudevo a riccio. Stava invadendo la mia sfera personale che era solo mia. Forse essendo io persona di carattere introverso questo atteggiamento possa essere dipeso da lì, boh


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. perché tu dai per certo che sia tutto frutto di un suo calcolo a tavolino con freddo distacco.
> Io conoscendola ho difficoltà a immaginarmela così. Può essere che l'amore che mi ha dichiarato non fosse tale e che mascherasse altri bisogni più terra-terra. Ma di lì a dipingerla una fredda e spietata mangiatrice di uomini...


Io sono di un parere, la vita è breve, rimanere con mezze questioni, con questioni irrisolte, e illudere le persone è brutto e triste, se hai questo dubbio che da stamani alle 8:00 ti fa stare incollato qui, va e chiedilo a lei, ma non perchè mi dai noia, ma proprio perchè qui ognuno ti dice il suo e personale punto di vista... e mai ti diremo il suo... visto che sono 5 ore che passi su un forum per lei, a mio parere sarebbe bello sapere e togliersi il dente... tutto qui...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A me chiese solo come era fisicamente mia moglie...dissi la verita',e cosi'quando ,casualmente,la vide...mi ringrazio per la sincerita'.per cui di me si fida,ciecamente.
> Ma e'stata l'unica volta che l'ha nominata..e ci mancherebbe altro....


Beh si accontenta di poco questa...

capirai che motivo avresti avuto a di' che t'eri sposato una cessa...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> 1) parlavo in generale
> 2) non conosco per nulla sul piano del reale, oggettivamente, le persone coinvolte nei fatti per giudicarle
> 3) io non giudico mai quando ci sono di mezzi i sentimenti. Chi sono io per giudicare?


no non era riferito a te direttamente, mi fa imbestialire leggere di una persona che decide di rimanere accanto al partner, ma farsi seghe sull'amante... pardon... sarò strana... :singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> A me chiese solo come era fisicamente mia moglie...dissi la verita',e cosi'quando ,casualmente,la vide...mi ringrazio per la sincerita'.per cui di me si fida,ciecamente.
> Ma e'stata l'unica volta che l'ha nominata..e ci mancherebbe altro....


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:Ho dovuto approvarti perché...su quella cosa della fiducia...non ho resistito. Troppo approvare, ma quando è troppo, è troppo, è troppo tutto! Già punita, sobbalzando ho urtato la zampa, rinnovellando un tremendo dolore!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> l'idea del tradimento comincia a pungere la muraglia della mia fedeltà alla gallina
> Ma allora? Può succedere?


Bè sì.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> no non era riferito a te direttamente, *mi fa imbestialire leggere di una persona che decide di rimanere accanto al partner, ma farsi seghe sull'amante.*.. pardon... sarò strana... :singleeye:


Credo sia nella normale dinamica dei conflitti esistenziali. E' capitato anche me. Parlo con cognizione di causa:smile:
Mi permetto di dire che il momento dell'Indecisione Suprema possa arrivare per tutti noi ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché? Avrei dovuto dirle "zitta cretina! Certe cose me le devi tenere nascoste. Non devi condividere con me le tue emozioni più forti. Se piangi io non lo devo sapere."


No. Però c'è qualcosa che si chiama pudore. Ma non il pudore del non raccontare di un rapporto sessuale. Il pudore di non parlare della dignità tolta ai rapporti con il marito, secondo me. Questi sono solo fatti suoi, responsabilità sua, se la dovrebbe smazzare da sola, senza cercare conforto e comprensione(e di conseguenza assoluzione) da te. Questa cosa, a me, farebbe venire i brividi.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Io sono di un parere, la vita è breve, rimanere con mezze questioni, con questioni irrisolte, e illudere le persone è brutto e triste, se hai questo dubbio che da stamani alle 8:00 ti fa stare incollato qui, va e chiedilo a lei, ma non perchè mi dai noia, ma proprio perchè qui ognuno ti dice il suo e personale punto di vista... e mai ti diremo il suo... visto che sono 5 ore che passi su un forum per lei, a mio parere sarebbe bello sapere e togliersi il dente... tutto qui...


Già chiesto, più volte e in più occasioni.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo sia nella normale dinamica dei conflitti esistenziali. E' capitato anche me. Parlo con cognizione di causa:smile:
> Mi permetto di dire che il momento *dell'Indecisione Suprema* possa arrivare per tutti noi ...


Allora si deve far in modo di far conoscere quel che siamo ai partner, e poi anche loro potrebbero esser trasportati dall'Indecisione Suprema... a me non interessa tanto il tradimento, ma non metter l'altro in condizione di vedere la realtà e poter scegliere... magari la moglie ora è felice e si fa forza sapendo che il marito la ama e tra un'amante e lei, decide lei... ma lui.. lui in realtà ha la testa, il cuore e altro per l'amante... ma anche no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali emozioni? Questa oltre a tradire il marito si permette di dividere i loro mimenti intimi con te.
> Quello che accade in quella casa non sono e non devono essere affari tuoi e viceversa.
> Tradite i vostri compagni e giá mancate di rispetto almeno lasciate loro l'illusione che la parte di vita che vivete con loro resta solo vostra. A me non sembra complicato
> E ripeto che anch'io ho tradito.


ti ho quotato e ... non resisto, verde mio:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già chiesto, più volte e in più occasioni.


Per me e' inutile indagare con lei perche' non saprai la verita' da lei...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già chiesto, più volte e in più occasioni.


e lei?che ha risposto? non ha risposto alle tue domande?


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Allora si deve far in modo di far conoscere quel che siamo ai partner, e poi anche loro potrebbero esser trasportati dall'Indecisione Suprema... a me non interessa tanto il tradimento, ma non metter l'altro in condizione di vedere la realtà e poter scegliere... magari la moglie ora è felice e si fa forza sapendo che il marito la ama e tra un'amante e lei, decide lei... ma lui.. lui in realtà ha la testa, il cuore e altro per l'amante... ma anche no...


Sul piano della correttezza hai ragione. Sul piano dell'autoconservazione l'omissione seppur deprecabile moralmente mi sembra sensata praticamente: perché scatenare la WWIII se ancora non sai se la vorrai combattere sta guerra?


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e lei?che ha risposto? non ha risposto alle tue domande?


Mi ha risposto un temporaneo "non lo so" in attesa di chiarirsi (da sola) i suoi sentimenti. 
Sto ancora aspettando, da mesi, il risultato di questo "chiarimento"


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Però c'è qualcosa che si chiama pudore. Ma non il pudore del non raccontare di un rapporto sessuale. Il pudore di non parlare della dignità tolta ai rapporti con il marito, secondo me. Questi sono solo fatti suoi, responsabilità sua, se la dovrebbe smazzare da sola, senza cercare conforto e comprensione(e di conseguenza assoluzione) da te. Questa cosa, a me, farebbe venire i brividi.


Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto un temporaneo "non lo so" in attesa di chiarirsi (da sola) i suoi sentimenti.
> Sto ancora aspettando, da mesi, il risultato di questo "chiarimento"


Che sto silenzio di mesi sia un filino indicativo no, eh?


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sul piano della correttezza hai ragione. Sul piano dell'autoconservazione l'omissione seppur deprecabile moralmente mi sembra sensata praticamente: perché scatenare la WWIII se ancora non sai se la vorrai combattere sta guerra?


a mio parere se vuole evitare di combattere la guerra evita proprio... nel momento in cui continui allora non c'è speranze.... sbagliare è umano, perseverare diabolico...
Ok, scivolone, tradisci, ok, ma continuare anche dopo con seghe mentali sull'amante... io se il mio compagno continuasse in questa maniera lo vorrei sapere... ok che sono una tipa manesca... :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi ha risposto un temporaneo "non lo so" in attesa di chiarirsi (da sola) i suoi sentimenti.
> Sto ancora aspettando, da mesi, il risultato di questo "chiarimento"


E' normale.....

in Italy nun ce sta gnente de piu' stabile e definitivo del temporaneo...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sto silenzio di mesi sia un filino indicativo no, eh?


ti avrei risposto anche io così... quoto... :up:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti avrei risposto anche io così... quoto... :up:


Indicativo di?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Indicativo di?


passiamo ai disegnini?...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Indicativo di?


...


----------



## viola di mare (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto resta una alla quale per 100000 motivi preferisci tua moglie. Visto che agli occhi di tutti la donna della tua vita é tua moglie.
> Idem per lei.
> I fatti dicono questo poi a parole possiamo infilare il grande amore ovunque basta che sappiamo che i fatti sono altri.
> La ami così tanto ti indadtidisce chd scopi con il marito e tu stai pensando di avere un secondo figlio???? Minchia. (Scusa il francesismo)





farfalla ha detto:


> Vedono i fatti.
> E i fatti dicono che alla tua amante preferisci tua moglie
> Quindi lascia stare i paroloni. Continua la tua storia che ti fa stare bene senza pee forza dover colorarla di significati che non ha.
> E se posso per favore, lasciate fuori i vostri compagni dalle vistre chiacchere e dal vostro letto





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Però c'è qualcosa che si chiama pudore. Ma non il pudore del non raccontare di un rapporto sessuale. Il pudore di non parlare della dignità tolta ai rapporti con il marito, secondo me. Questi sono solo fatti suoi, responsabilità sua, se la dovrebbe smazzare da sola, senza cercare conforto e comprensione(e di conseguenza assoluzione) da te. Questa cosa, a me, farebbe venire i brividi.



quoto tutto :up:

OT  - farfy ma che bell'avatar che hai :inlove:  - fine OT


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> O opportunista... Non lo so e non credo lo saprò mai. Forse aveva solo bisogno di attenzioni e ha trovato il tordo.. E poi ci ha ricamato sopra parecchio per renderla accettabile alla sua morale. Non lo so. Non che abbia molta importanza ora.
> 
> Per quanto concerne il rispetto del coniuge.. È vero, per suo marito dev'essere una mancanza di rispetto inacettabile. Ma anche andare a letto con un'altro lo è. Dichiarargli amore e sognare di viverci insieme lo è. *Non è che tutto il resto sia accettabile invece confessarmi cosa ha provato con il marito non lo sia. Non ci vedo una linea così marcata di divisione.
> *Nel momento in cui si è lasciata andare con un altro uomo quella linea è oltrepassata. Non capisco perché scandalizzarsi così tanto per la confessione e non per le corna.
> ...


Invece c'è, come no. Ci sono le cose solo vostre. Poi ci sono le cose solo loro. Nè le une, nè le altre si usano come merce di scambio o si consegnano come fossero un pegno. Perchè se svilisci il tuo passato o il tuo presente con il tuo compagno per consegnare all'amante un quadro in cui è lui a vincere, o viceversa, dimostri che ogni sentimento per te è un potenziale vuoto a perdere.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece c'è, come no. Ci sono le cose solo vostre. Poi ci sono le cose solo loro. Nè le une, nè le altre si usano come merce di scambio o si consegnano come fossero un pegno. Perchè se svilisci il tuo passato o il tuo presente con il tuo compagno per consegnare all'amante un quadro in cui è lui a vincere, o viceversa, dimostri che ogni sentimento per te è un potenziale vuoto a perdere.


Continua tu che spieghi meglio di me....
E soprattutto sono contebta che la pensiamo alla stesso modo pur arrivando da posizioni diametralmente opposto


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma, mi chiedo:
perché stiamo scrivendo pagine  e pagine sul contenuto delle cose che l'amante e Feather si dicono?
Cioè, Feather, riassumimi un attimo sta cosa: hai chiesto tu un parere su quello che vi dite?
Che c'entra il contenuto delle vostre conversazioni con il tuo rapporto con lei e tuo con tua moglie?
seriamente, mi sfugge.
Cioè a me sembra che saranno pure cavoli vostri e che peraltro in una fase emotivamente incasinatissima come quella che state vivendo, sragionare e andare sopra le righe temporaneamente ci stia tutto.
sarei meno severo con lei, ecco. E' facile A FREDDO pontificare, meno facile farlo in the eye of the hurricane. E quando sei lì non c'è breviario o decalogo comportamentale del bon ton della copula con l'amante che tenga


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma, mi chiedo:
> perché stiamo scrivendo pagine  e pagine sul contenuto delle cose che l'amante e Feather si dicono?
> Cioè, Feather, riassumimi un attimo sta cosa: hai chiesto tu un parere su quello che vi dite?
> Che c'entra il contenuto delle vostre conversazioni con il tuo rapporto con lei e tuo con tua moglie?
> ...


condivido


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma, mi chiedo:
> perché stiamo scrivendo pagine e pagine sul contenuto delle cose che l'amante e Feather si dicono?
> Cioè, Feather, riassumimi un attimo sta cosa: hai chiesto tu un parere su quello che vi dite?
> Che c'entra il contenuto delle vostre conversazioni con il tuo rapporto con lei e tuo con tua moglie?
> ...


Che peraltro è calmo.


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi insomma 'sti traditi mandateli in giro vestiti no, non li mandate nudi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
> La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito.
> Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah.
> Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio.
> ...





Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma, mi chiedo:
> perché stiamo scrivendo pagine e pagine sul contenuto delle cose che l'amante e Feather si dicono?
> Cioè, Feather, riassumimi un attimo sta cosa: *hai chiesto tu un parere su quello che vi dite?
> *Che c'entra il contenuto delle vostre conversazioni con il tuo rapporto con lei e tuo con tua moglie?
> ...


ha chiesto perchè. Tu pensi che fosse perchè lei era in una fase incasinatissima ecc..., io penso che, se realmente piangeva(e mi permetto di dubitarne), fossero lacrime di coccodrillo. Poi se ci dobbiamo fare gli affari nostri, magari si chiude il forum.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Indicativo di?





Sterminator ha detto:


> passiamo ai disegnini?...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Ok mi arrendo... se volete pensarci voi... :sbatti::bandiera:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> a mio parere se vuole evitare di combattere la guerra evita proprio... nel momento in cui continui allora non c'è speranze.... sbagliare è umano, perseverare diabolico...
> *Ok, scivolone, tradisci, ok,* ma continuare anche dopo* con seghe mentali *sull'amante... io se il mio compagno continuasse in questa maniera lo vorrei sapere... ok che sono una tipa manesca... :rotfl:



scusa, ma tu non sei quella il cui fidanzato si fa un sacco di seghe mentali amante o non amante?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma poi insomma 'sti traditi mandateli in giro vestiti no, non li mandate nudi.


Comincio a provare per te qualcosa di simile all'adorazione.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Anais,io penso anche troppo durante il giorno,non sai quanti impegni io abbia.
> Quindi faccio cosi'...quando vedo l'''altra''penso solo a lei.quando scende dall'auto,riprende la vita normale.
> E dopo 5 minuti,chi se la ricorda +???


E ce lo so...ti ho beccato nel tuo mestiere segreto...

www.cornaconsulting.it


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comincio a provare per te qualcosa di simile all'adorazione.


INFEDELE!!! (see...)


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu non sei quella il cui fidanzato si fa un sacco di seghe mentali amante o non amante?


 eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> INFEDELE!!! (see...)


Niente di simile alla totale fede che ho in Voi, Divino.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ha chiesto perchè. Tu pensi che fosse perchè lei era in una fase incasinatissima ecc..., io penso che, se realmente piangeva(e mi permetto di dubitarne), fossero lacrime di coccodrillo. Poi se ci dobbiamo fare gli affari nostri, magari si chiude il forum.


Deuce
No no, se lo ha chiesto lui, ben venga.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ce lo so...ti ho beccato nel tuo mestiere segreto...
> 
> www.cornaconsulting.it


:risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Niente di simile alla totale fede che ho in Voi, Divino.



Ci raccondiamo per gli unguenti lenitivi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :risata:


Pensa visto pubblicità sul giornale di stamattina...
Ma pensa che esiste anche nel mio settore un bravo organaro bergamasco...
La ditta si chiama Cortinovis e Corna...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa visto pubblicità sul giornale di stamattina...
> Ma pensa che esiste anche nel mio settore un bravo organaro bergamasco...
> La ditta si chiama Cortinovis e Corna...


"Apperroooooo" è  pure rinomato e non lo dice :incazzato:

naaa per quanto riguarda te non rende onore... ci voleva CONTEnovis e Corna


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci raccondiamo per gli unguenti lenitivi.


Ho pensato di offrirVi il mio dolore come sacrificio, Divino. Spero Vi sia gradito.
... ho chiesto ad Oscuro di aiutarmi affinchè l'offerta fosse significativa, non volevo offenderVi con la mia inadeguatezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho pensato di offrireVi il mio dolore come sacrificio, Divino. Spero Vi sia gradito.


Noi non siamo una divinità crudedele e sanguinaria, Nostra fedele discepola. Non Ci occorre il sacrificio anale. In realtà Noi siamo una divinità che a volte può essere spietata, ma non crudele o vessatoria. E' il Nostro status divino, che i mortali non comprendono, a farCi apparire malvagi ove Noi non lo siamo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vista la premessa: ovverosia che esista una donna talmente ...... ( mettere sui puntini la parola che si desidera, io metterei stupida) da fare certi discorsi con il suo amante, la risposta sfocia naturale: sì, una donna può arrivare a tanto


Concordo e penso con le tue stesse motivazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quali emozioni? Questa oltre a tradire il marito si permette di dividere i loro mimenti intimi con te.
> Quello che accade in quella casa non sono e non devono essere affari tuoi e viceversa.
> Tradite i vostri compagni e giá mancate di rispetto almeno lasciate loro l'illusione che la parte di vita che vivete con loro resta solo vostra. A me non sembra complicato
> E ripeto che anch'io ho tradito.


:up:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma, mi chiedo:
> perché stiamo scrivendo pagine  e pagine sul contenuto delle cose che l'amante e Feather si dicono?
> Cioè, Feather, riassumimi un attimo sta cosa: hai chiesto tu un parere su quello che vi dite?


Non c'entra nulla.
Io ho chiesto come fa una donna a auto-costringersi a fare sesso con il marito fino al punto di soffrirne piangendo.
Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera diversa e mi interessava qualche opinione in merito.

Se sia giusto o sbagliato parlare del sesso col marito all'mante è un altro argomento, pure interessante, che meriterebbe un altro thread.
Inoltre qui ci sono molte che vedono il parlare di sesso col marito un umiliazione incredibile. A me non fa quell'effetto. Mi pare che le corna in sé siano molto peggiori.
Se mia moglie (e ne fossi innamorato) fosse andata con un altro, mi darebbe molto più fastidio la copula in se e la relazione che (forse) sottende che il fatto che abbiano parlato di me. Non che mi farebbe felice, ma mi pare abbastanza normale.
Il rispetto lo misuro da altre cose. Non so...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto resta una alla quale per 100000 motivi preferisci tua moglie. Visto che agli occhi di tutti la donna della tua vita é tua moglie.
> Idem per lei.
> I fatti dicono questo poi a parole possiamo infilare il grande amore ovunque basta che sappiamo che i fatti sono altri.
> La ami così tanto ti indadtidisce chd scopi con il marito e tu stai pensando di avere un secondo figlio???? *Minchia*. (Scusa il francesismo)


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono incazzata. Quando scrivo di corsa do questa impressione.
> Non ho detto di far finta che non esistano forse non mi spiego
> Il mio amante conosceva mio marito e io la moglie. Ovvio che poteva capitate di parlare di loro. Ma non certo della vita intima, non certo nel denigrarli. So che non mi spiego.
> Come fai a stimare una dpnna che piange mentre va a letto con il marito? E se lo fa perché dirtelo? Per farti sentire più importante del marito? Per sottolineare che lei non vorrebbe scopare con lui ma si vede costretta a farlo?
> A me sembra pura follia davvero


Oggi ti abbraccerei!

Ma che inno all'ipocrisia che è sta donna!
Se soffre tanto si separi e si faccia carico delle conseguenze!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Straquoto. Non blah blah blah, ma scusa...bleah bleah bleah. Non c'è confidenza al mondo con l'amante che autorizzi a (s)vendere particolari di vita intima che riguardano MOLTISSIMO l'intimità del marito. (S)vendere per comprare quello che accade, appunto: i tuoi pensieri fissi, il tuo tempo intorno a questi pensieri, la pervasività di questi pensieri. Oltre questo, al fine di..........? farsi aiutare a non tromb@@@ col marito perché lei non ce la fa? Uno "sfogo"? Non so, non c'è sfogo che tenga quando viene violata e consegnata così l'intimità dell'altro, il coprotagonista ignaro di un copione che lo vede umiliato e ostentato, in cui non sa di recitare e in cui presumibilmente non vorrebbe recitare, ma non gli si dà la possibilità di scegliere. Feather, sai che penso? Questa donna mi sa che non ama per niente il marito, lo sai? Contento? Scusate, è che la zampa mi fa un male cane, altro che antitetanica, dovevano farmi l'antirabbica.





Minerva ha detto:


> però,scusa ...inno
> al momento in cui tu tradisci il rispetto di un codice comportamentale è assai poco importante.
> o meglio , una contraddizione in termini


Un furto è un furto. Però una rapina è peggio. Se poi spari è ancora più grave. Se la vittima muore ancor di più.
Se poi infierisci sul cadavere ancor di più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi ti abbraccerei!
> 
> Ma che inno all'ipocrisia che è sta donna!
> Se soffre tanto si separi e si faccia carico delle conseguenze!


... e soprattutto soffra in silenzio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mai pretesa l'esclusività, ho detto che mi da fastidio. Mai pensato di aver diritto all'esclusività. Neanche per un secondo.
> E non gli ho scopato la moglie per fare dispetto a lui.


Anche il rapinatore non ce l'ha personalmente con il gioielliere. Ma il gioielliere non condivide questo punto di vista.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

*INNOMINATA*

è l'unica che ha risposto pertinentemente alla domanda

perché una donna si comporta così?


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche il rapinatore non ce l'ha personalmente con il gioielliere. Ma il gioielliere non condivide questo punto di vista.


Non mi pare un esempio calzante ma mi ha fatto ridere.
Se tu poi vedi una moglie un possesso del "gioelliere".....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla.
> Io ho chiesto come fa una donna a auto-costringersi a fare sesso con il marito fino al punto di soffrirne piangendo.
> Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera diversa e mi interessava qualche opinione in merito.
> 
> ...


E ti si sta rispondendo. Una donna si costringe a fare sesso con il marito solo quando non solo non ha rispetto di quell'uomo ORA, ma quando non rispetta neppure più il passato che ha avuto con quell'uomo. 
Lei ha dimostrato appunto che dal momento che è presa da un altro, lui è diventato un vuoto a perdere.
Se a te questo dà meno fastidio di una trombata, augurati di non sentirtici mai, un vuoto a perdere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E ti si sta rispondendo. Una donna si costringe a fare sesso con il marito solo quando non solo non ha rispetto di quell'uomo ORA, ma quando non rispetta neppure più il passato che ha avuto con quell'uomo.
> Lei ha dimostrato appunto che dal momento che è presa da un altro, lui è diventato un vuoto a perdere.
> Se a te questo dà meno fastidio di una trombata, augurati di non sentirtici mai, un vuoto a perdere.



ecco un'altra risposta pertinente


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non so Feather, così sul virtuale, così come ho letto la storia, mi sa almeno  un po' di esercizio di potere, se non abuso. Lei, anche ora che si sottrae, in realtà bada molto bene a restar viva nella tua mente, fa attenzione a tener viva una trama di pensieri pervasivi, ossessivi perfino come dici tu, mettendoci anche qualche opportuno ricarico quando serve (tipo l'appuntamentino e il bacino), caso mai i tuoi pensieri mostrassero una trascinabilità su argomenti alternativi. Ricorrere anche alla consegna dell'intimità dell'altro, sotto forma di gran dovizia di immagini forti, evocazione di sonorità (singhiozzi) mi sembra voler utilizzare anche cose non del tutto proprie, e dalla carica tracimante. La carica emotiva è alta, e stordisce l'altro, che ne rimane stordito. E' come dire: guarda cosa ti offro, perfino lo spettacolo di un legittimo consorte costretto a far l'amore con un corpo piangente. A pelle, ma anche a raziocinio, credo che potrebbero esserci altri mezzi forti per cucirti a doppio filo, senza mettere sul piatto della bilancia la parte d'intimità dell'ignaro coprotagonista, perché questi ricorsi secondo me vanno ad attivare parti primitive, una fusione indifferenziata, la competizione più estrema, l'ossessivizzazione dei pensieri. In tutto questo la mia simpatia va a te, che come quel marito mi sembri abbastanza inerme.


:up:
E' una tecnica per trasformarsi da colpevole non solo in vittima ma pure in martire.
Naturalmente funziona con una come feather, altri la manderebbero a stendere.
E' anche un modo per far pressione perché feather si separi in modo che possa farlo anche lei, cadendo in piedi.
Ma con feather è capitata male perché pure lui vuole cadere in piedi.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E ti si sta rispondendo. Una donna si costringe a fare sesso con il marito solo quando non solo non ha rispetto di quell'uomo ORA, ma quando non rispetta neppure più il passato che ha avuto con quell'uomo.
> Lei ha dimostrato appunto che dal momento che è presa da un altro, lui è diventato un vuoto a perdere.
> Se a te questo dà meno fastidio di una trombata, augurati di non sentirtici mai, un vuoto a perdere.


Mi ci sento già un vuoto a perdere. Ma per altri motivi, ed è una sensazione a me familiare. Non è quello il punto.
Il punto dove non ci intendiamo è la "mancanza di rispetto".  Io non ce la vedo, non nei toni in cui me ne ha parlato lei. Non ci ho mai percepito mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti da parte sua. 
Per non parlare che ha 'sputato' via me per rimanere con l'uomo che, ha tuo dire, non rispetta.


----------



## lolapal (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non so Feather, così sul virtuale, così come ho letto la storia, mi sa almeno  un po' di esercizio di potere, se non abuso. Lei, anche ora che si sottrae, in realtà bada molto bene a restar viva nella tua mente, fa attenzione a tener viva una trama di pensieri pervasivi, ossessivi perfino come dici tu, mettendoci anche qualche opportuno ricarico quando serve (tipo l'appuntamentino e il bacino), caso mai i tuoi pensieri mostrassero una trascinabilità su argomenti alternativi. Ricorrere anche alla consegna dell'intimità dell'altro, sotto forma di gran dovizia di immagini forti, evocazione di sonorità (singhiozzi) mi sembra voler utilizzare anche cose non del tutto proprie, e dalla carica tracimante. La carica emotiva è alta, e stordisce l'altro, che ne rimane stordito. E' come dire: guarda cosa ti offro, perfino lo spettacolo di un legittimo consorte costretto a far l'amore con un corpo piangente. A pelle, ma anche a raziocinio, credo che potrebbero esserci altri mezzi forti per cucirti a doppio filo, senza mettere sul piatto della bilancia la parte d'intimità dell'ignaro coprotagonista, perché questi ricorsi secondo me vanno ad attivare parti primitive, una fusione indifferenziata, la competizione più estrema, l'ossessivizzazione dei pensieri. In tutto questo la mia simpatia va a te, che come quel marito mi sembri abbastanza inerme.


Sono d'accordo. Da quello che ho capito della storia, anche la mia impressione è che lei (l'amante) voglia tenerti legato, fa leva sulla tua sensibilità nei suoi confronti...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

uno va dal fruttivendolo, e gli vendono il pane... :condom:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che peraltro è calmo.


Stai a guarda' er capello....(dell'altri)...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla.
> Io ho chiesto come fa una donna a auto-costringersi a fare sesso con il marito fino al punto di soffrirne piangendo.
> Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera diversa e mi interessava qualche opinione in merito.
> 
> ...


Feather...non di "sesso col marito"...ma di trovarlo così penoso col marito da PIANGERE!
Non che abbiano parlato di te...ma di quanto la rende infelice a letto o semplicemente con la sua presente corporeità, fino alle LACRIME!*
Il rispetto si misura _anche _con il coprire gli ignudi...non si misura da quello, ma che non allunghi la misura non ci credo!
E a proposito di misure, non credo neanche che inconsciamente o inconsciamente non stesse facendo l'operazione di fare due pesi e due misure con te, con misure e pesi inopportuni, per profilare i risultati di una certa competizione. E' una piccola area, ma di gran presa sugli uomini. Risultati che potevano essere comunicati ampiamente in altre maniere diverse da spettacoli piangerecci che ora ti portano a chiedere e a tormentarti, ma ho l'impressione che la domanda non sia sul modo di vivere la sessualità delle donne (che in una ragguardevole percentuale la negano ahimé), ma su di lei...e mi pare del tutto comprensibile.



(* non ho letto, ma il marito alle lacrime pensava di essere in un gioco sadomaso? Immagino che lei te l'abbia detto e tu l'abbia scritto, nel qual caso mi scuso)


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> E' una tecnica per trasformarsi da colpevole non solo in vittima ma pure in martire.
> Naturalmente funziona con una come feather, altri la manderebbero a stendere.
> E' anche un modo per far pressione perché feather si separi in modo che possa farlo anche lei, cadendo in piedi.
> Ma con feather è capitata male perché pure lui vuole cadere in piedi.


Questa invece è quasi pertinente. Ma solo quasi. 
E mi piacerebbe conoscere la tua storia. Cos'è che ti ha reso così acido e rancoroso? O sei una donna? Dal nick ho pensato un uomo ma da qualche post mi pare di aver intravisto che sei una 'moglie'. Quindi non sono sicuro. 
Ad ogni modo. 
Io credo che se la relazione con mia moglie dovesse finire sarà a prescindere dall'amante. Che lei ci sia o meno cambia poco. Se il matrimonio non funziona si romperà comunque. Non è tanto il cadere in piedi oppure no.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Per-fidia solo nel senso che attraversa tangenzialmente e strumentalmente la fiducia dell'altro, non nel senso di malvagità, che immagino sia altro. Premeditazione neanche, ma invece desiderio ed esigenza di vivere in maniera il più possibile forte nella mente dell'altro, sostituendo forse però questa intensità all'intensità di un atto pratico (fare i bagagli e iniziare una nuova vita dove non sarebbe più costretta a subire e piangere)


Ammiro molto la raffinatezza con la quale esprimi pensieri che sono anche miei.

Con un'amica io userei termini più forti e lapidari :mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi ci sento già un vuoto a perdere. Ma per altri motivi, ed è una sensazione a me familiare. Non è quello il punto.
> Il punto dove non ci intendiamo è la "mancanza di rispetto". Io non ce la vedo, non nei toni in cui me ne ha parlato lei. *Non ci ho mai percepito mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti da parte sua.
> *Per non parlare che ha 'sputato' via me per rimanere con l'uomo che, ha tuo dire, non rispetta.


perchè è stata molto brava. Voi uomini...ehm...spesso... non siete così contorti. Vedete spesso ciò che appaga il vostro ego, ciò che richiama immagini romantiche di scintillanti armature e donzelle indifese. Tipo una donna che piange perchè costretta dal vile consorte a tristi amplessi mentr'ella non sogna che voi.
Guarda caso... alle donne presenti quello che lei ti ha detto non è parso strano... ma... strumentale e cinico.
Proprio perchè sappiamo quali leve muovano certi cardini. Ti consiglio di rileggere il post di Inno... descrive perfettamente il meccanismo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per avere il possesso esclusivo, anche sul piano mentale e dell'immaginazione, dell'oggetto del desiderio, che si vuole solo per se stesse.


:up:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Feather...non di "sesso col marito"...ma di trovarlo così penoso col marito da PIANGERE!
> Non che abbiano parlato di te...ma di quanto la rende infelice a letto o semplicemente con la sua presente corporeità, fino alle LACRIME!*


Ma è qui che non ci capiamo. Lei mica piangeva perché la prestazione era deludente. Piangeva perché, a suo dire, il suo cuore era altrove. E non vedo come questo umili o sminuisca il marito.



Innominata ha detto:


> (* non ho letto, ma il marito alle lacrime pensava di essere in un gioco sadomaso? Immagino che lei te l'abbia detto e tu l'abbia scritto, nel qual caso mi scuso)


Sempre a suo dire, lo fanno al buio più totale e lui non si è accorto di nulla.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un furto è un furto. Però una rapina è peggio. Se poi spari è ancora più grave. Se la vittima muore ancor di più.
> Se poi infierisci sul cadavere ancor di più.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e soprattutto soffra in silenzio.


avete reso l'idea:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E ti si sta rispondendo. Una donna si costringe a fare sesso con il marito solo quando non solo non ha rispetto di quell'uomo ORA, ma quando non rispetta neppure più il passato che ha avuto con quell'uomo.
> Lei ha dimostrato appunto che dal momento che è presa da un altro, lui è diventato un vuoto a perdere.
> Se a te questo dà meno fastidio di una trombata, augurati di non sentirtici mai, un vuoto a perdere.


Ritieniti sempre quotata cosi' nun me sforzo....machetodicoaffa'...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
> La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito.
> Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah.
> Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio.
> ...



Si ciao buonanotte...
non ha senso e non c'è un motivo plausibile a certe balle si dicono e basta 
se l'interlocutore le beve buon per chi le dice 
e se non le beve ci si può sempre inventare altre balle per giustificarne quella a monte  ...
Lo scopo del mentitore è arrivare a colpire corde sensibili dell'altro ...
Altro non so è difficile che credo a certe stupidaggini se non provate e siccome impossibile provarle 
non ci credo e basta.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è stata molto brava. Voi uomini...ehm...spesso... non siete così contorti. Vedete spesso ciò che appaga il vostro ego, ciò che richiama immagini romantiche di scintillanti armature e donzelle indifese. Tipo una donna che piange perchè costretta dal vile consorte a tristi amplessi mentr'ella non sogna che voi.
> Guarda caso... alle donne presenti quello che lei ti ha detto non è parso strano... ma... strumentale e cinico.
> Proprio perchè sappiamo quali leve muovano certi cardini. Ti consiglio di rileggere il post di Inno... descrive perfettamente il meccanismo.


L'ho riletto più volte..
È per questo che mi interessavano opinioni femminili, proprio perché non posso mettermi nella testa di una donna. E poi essendo un esemplare di maschio particolarmente tordo.. diventa ancora più difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> si lo so
> però è vero che qua è venuto fuori spesso una sorta di codice del perfetto amante, secondo me
> da qui, ho pensato alla medaglia


Al di là del "perfetto amante" se una persona sta facendo una merdata la può fare senza essere una merda.
Ho usato termini forti per chiarire.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Feather...non di "sesso col marito"...ma di trovarlo così penoso col marito da PIANGERE!
> Non che abbiano parlato di te...ma di quanto la rende infelice a letto o semplicemente con la sua presente corporeità, fino alle LACRIME!*
> Il rispetto si misura _anche _con il coprire gli ignudi...non si misura da quello, ma che non allunghi la misura non ci credo!
> E a proposito di misure, non credo neanche che inconsciamente o inconsciamente non stesse facendo l'operazione di fare due pesi e due misure con te, con misure e pesi inopportuni, per profilare i risultati di una certa competizione. E' una piccola area, ma di gran presa sugli uomini. Risultati che potevano essere comunicati ampiamente in altre maniere diverse da spettacoli piangerecci che ora ti portano a chiedere e a tormentarti, ma ho l'impressione che la domanda non sia sul modo di vivere la sessualità delle donne (che in una ragguardevole percentuale la negano ahimé), ma su di lei...e mi pare del tutto comprensibile.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è stata molto brava. Voi uomini...ehm...spesso... non siete così contorti. Vedete spesso ciò che appaga il vostro ego, ciò che richiama immagini romantiche di scintillanti armature e donzelle indifese. Tipo una donna che piange perchè costretta dal vile consorte a tristi amplessi mentr'ella non sogna che voi.
> Guarda caso... alle donne presenti quello che lei ti ha detto non è parso strano... ma... strumentale e cinico.
> Proprio perchè sappiamo quali leve muovano certi cardini. Ti consiglio di rileggere il post di Inno... descrive perfettamente il meccanismo.


quoto



feather ha detto:


> Ma è qui che non ci capiamo. Lei mica piangeva perché la prestazione era deludente. *Piangeva perché, a suo dire, il suo cuore era altrove*. E non vedo come questo umili o sminuisca il marito.
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre a suo dire, lo fanno al buio più totale e lui non si è accorto di nulla.



E perchè non era con il corpo dove secondo è il suo cuore?

Io avevo capito che era quello il messaggio che voleva far passare. E torniamo alla differenza tra parole e fatti


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ciao buonanotte...
> *non ha senso e non c'è un motivo plausibile a certe balle si dicono e basta
> *se l'interlocutore le beve buon per chi le dice
> e se non le beve ci si può sempre inventare altre balle per giustificarne quella a monte ...
> ...


ecco... poi arriva Luna e con una frase sola, senza tanti giri e rigiri... vabbè.
Ma chissà perchè tante donne pensano la stessa cosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> L'ho riletto più volte..
> È per questo che mi interessavano opinioni femminili, proprio perché non posso mettermi nella testa di una donna. E poi essendo un *esemplare di maschio particolarmente tordo*.. diventa ancora più difficile.


naaa, sei nella media, tranqui.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me più che cadere sotto i piedi mi chiedo perché lo facesse.
> Certo che vivevo male che andasse col marito. Avrei dovuto fare i salti di gioia?
> 
> Scusa, io sarò forse un po' tardo (e tordo) ma non ti seguo benissimo. Mi sa che partiamo da premesse un po' (tanto) diverse. Questa non era una che mi scopavo tanto per passare le serate uggiose.
> Non so, non ti seguo tanto. Cosa vuoi dire? Qual'è il punto?


ti rispondo ma magari ti hanno gia risposto 
Un uomo ,un mio ipotetico amante mi dicesse che  prova emozioni forti ,diciamo di repulsione in questo caso ,
mi verrebbe da pensare che potrebbe anche succedere con me quindi : bocciato


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma chissà perchè tante donne pensano la stessa cosa...


Questo mi da da pensare in effetti...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comincio a provare per te qualcosa di simile all'adorazione.


Ed Inny ha sbattuto er piede...figurate se sbatteva la capoccia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaa, sei nella media, tranqui.


Questo non è gentile però.. :-D


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è stata molto brava. Voi uomini...ehm...spesso... non siete così contorti. Vedete spesso ciò che appaga il vostro ego, ciò che richiama immagini romantiche di scintillanti armature e donzelle indifese. *Tipo una donna che piange perchè costretta dal consorte a tristi amplessi mentr'ella non sogna che voi.*
> Guarda caso... alle donne presenti quello che lei ti ha detto non è parso strano... ma... strumentale e cinico.
> Proprio perchè sappiamo quali leve muovano certi cardini. Ti consiglio di rileggere il post di Inno... descrive perfettamente il meccanismo.


Ecco, volevo dire questo. Non so se anche con JB, ma funziona, è atavico, è genetico, è stato praticato e descritto nella storia psicologica, bellica, letteraria, epica ecc. dalla notte dei tempi. Ripeto, non è una grande area, ma è di presa...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaa, *sei nella media*, tranqui.


è questa la cosa preoccupante... :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> uno va dal fruttivendolo, e gli vendono il pane... :condom:


Sara' n'abusivo...chiama i vigili....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ciao buonanotte...
> non ha senso e non c'è un motivo plausibile a certe balle si dicono e basta
> se l'interlocutore le beve buon per chi le dice
> e se non le beve ci si può sempre inventare altre balle per giustificarne quella a monte ...
> ...





lunapiena ha detto:


> ti rispondo ma magari ti hanno gia risposto
> Un uomo ,un mio ipotetico amante mi dicesse che prova emozioni forti ,diciamo di repulsione in questo caso ,
> mi verrebbe da pensare che potrebbe anche succedere con me quindi : bocciato


quoto e ho approvato


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo mi da da pensare in effetti...


A feather, una donna ciò che vuole se lo prende, soprattutto se è alla sua portata, non si sacrifica, povera anima sua, a saltà sul marito.... Ci dimentichiamo che dobbiamo basarci sui fatti, non sulle parole... che siamo bravi a dire per intortare...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè è stata molto brava. Voi uomini...ehm...spesso... non siete così contorti. Vedete spesso ciò che appaga il vostro ego, ciò che richiama immagini romantiche di scintillanti armature e donzelle indifese. Tipo una donna che piange perchè costretta dal vile consorte a tristi amplessi mentr'ella non sogna che voi.
> *Guarda caso... alle donne presenti quello che lei ti ha detto non è parso strano... ma... strumentale e cinico.*
> Proprio perchè sappiamo quali leve muovano certi cardini. Ti consiglio di rileggere il post di Inno... descrive perfettamente il meccanismo.


Veramant' l'ho detto pur'io....ao' c'ho i testimoni....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo non è gentile però.. :-D


E' una questione di pura fisica: quando gonfiate il petto, il sangue affluisce ai polmoni. Se nel frattempo un altro organo richiama afflusso di sangue, per il cervello ne resta poco.
Io mi baso sulla scienza, mica pizza e fichi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. perché tu dai per certo che sia tutto frutto di un suo calcolo a tavolino con freddo distacco.
> Io conoscendola ho difficoltà a immaginarmela così. Può essere che l'amore che mi ha dichiarato non fosse tale e che mascherasse altri bisogni più terra-terra. Ma di lì a dipingerla una fredda e spietata mangiatrice di uomini...





feather ha detto:


> Non mi pare un esempio calzante ma mi ha fatto ridere.
> Se tu poi vedi una moglie un possesso del "gioelliere".....


Buttala sul femminismo dai!


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti rispondo ma magari ti hanno gia risposto
> Un uomo ,un mio ipotetico amante mi dicesse che  prova emozioni forti ,diciamo di repulsione in questo caso ,
> mi verrebbe da pensare che potrebbe anche succedere con me quindi : bocciato


Eh certo che un giorno potresti essere tu. Mi pare ovvio. Pensi che se oggi lui ti adora come una dea questo non potrà cambiare mai?
E insisto nel sottolineare che non era tanto un fatto di repulsione perché lui era una merdaccia impotente. Era dovuto a tutt'altro. Altro completamente indipendente dal marito.


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sara' n'abusivo...chiama i vigili....


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E ti si sta rispondendo. Una donna si costringe a fare sesso con il marito solo quando non solo non ha rispetto di quell'uomo ORA, ma quando non rispetta neppure più il passato che ha avuto con quell'uomo.
> Lei ha dimostrato appunto che dal momento che è presa da un altro, lui è diventato un vuoto a perdere.
> Se a te questo dà meno fastidio di una trombata, augurati di non sentirtici mai, un vuoto a perdere.


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma è qui che non ci capiamo. Lei mica piangeva perché la prestazione era deludente. Piangeva perché, a suo dire, il suo cuore era altrove. E non vedo come questo umili o sminuisca il marito.
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre a suo dire, lo fanno al buio più totale e lui non si è accorto di nulla.


Ma come caspita fa a non accorgesene sto' pirlone?...e' abituato a ciula' con un sacco de patate?....maro'...


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramant' l'ho detto pur'io....ao' c'ho i testimoni....


ahhhhh ma non sei una woman anche tu???


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Veramant' l'ho detto pur'io....ao' c'ho i testimoni....


allora tu... CARRAMBA CHE SORPRESA, SIGNORINA STERMY!

:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> A feather, una donna ciò che vuole se lo prende, soprattutto se è alla sua portata, non si sacrifica, povera anima sua, a saltà sul marito.... Ci dimentichiamo che dobbiamo basarci sui fatti, non sulle parole... che siamo bravi a dire per intortare...


miiii rosso fu...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco... poi arriva Luna e con una frase sola, senza tanti giri e rigiri... vabbè.
> Ma chissà perchè tante donne pensano la stessa cosa...



hai mai visto una pubblicità felice?
con la felicità non si acquista niente ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come caspita fa a non accorgesene sto' pirlone?...e' abituato a ciula' con un sacco de patate?....maro'...


BEH... ehm... ehm... cioè... se proprio una vuole che lui non se ne accorga...
Però devi avere una bella buccia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questa invece è quasi pertinente. Ma solo quasi.
> E mi piacerebbe conoscere la tua storia. Cos'è che ti ha reso così acido e rancoroso? O sei una donna? Dal nick ho pensato un uomo ma da qualche post mi pare di aver intravisto che sei una 'moglie'. Quindi non sono sicuro.
> Ad ogni modo.
> Io credo che se la relazione con mia moglie dovesse finire sarà a prescindere dall'amante. Che lei ci sia o meno cambia poco. Se il matrimonio non funziona si romperà comunque. Non è tanto il cadere in piedi oppure no.


Perché il tuo matrimonio funziona? 

P.S. Sono una donna, bruna, guarda l'avatar. Pluritradita, separata da anni. Con un pizzico di coraggio bastante per cercare chiarezza di rapporti.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come caspita fa a non accorgesene sto' pirlone?...e' abituato a ciula' con un sacco de patate?....maro'...


Non lo so, me lo sono chiesto anch'io. Ma che non fosse tanto cooperativa se n'era accorto e lamentato in più occasioni.
Poi, se l'assunto è che mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle. Possibile. Allora può essere vero tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Fatto sta che sta con il marito che non rispetta e la terra che desidera tanto l'ha data via.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Non lo so, me lo sono chiesto anch'io. Ma che non fosse tanto cooperativa se n'era accorto e lamentato in più occasioni.
> *Poi, se l'assunto è che mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle. Possibile. Allora può essere vero tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> *Fatto sta che sta con il marito che non rispetta *e la terra che desidera tanto l'ha data via.


Anche questo ti ha detto lei?

sul grassetto: non lo rispetta perchè lo tradisce o non lo rispetta a prescindere? Perchè se così fosse è ancora peggio


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il tuo matrimonio funziona?


No. Infatti parlavo del mio.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ahhhhh ma non sei una woman anche tu???


AAAAAAACCCCCCHHHHHIIIIIII????....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so, me lo sono chiesto anch'io. Ma che non fosse tanto cooperativa se n'era accorto e lamentato in più occasioni.
> Poi, se l'assunto è che mi ha raccontato un sacco di balle. Possibile. Allora può essere vero tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> *Fatto sta che sta con il marito che non rispetta e la terra che desidera tanto l'ha data via*.


Fatto sta che sta con il marito con il quale lei diceva di avere rapporti solo per obbligo e con tanto dispiacere e la terra alla quale diceva di tenere tanto l'ha venduta. Trova le differenze


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AAAAAAACCCCCCHHHHHIIIIIII????....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


che canzone è carA Sterminator? :rotfl:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche questo ti ha detto lei?


Mi ha detto che se ne è lamentato.
Il fatto che stia con il marito che non rispetta invece, ovviamente, lo dico io. Mi è stato fatto notare che secondo alcune donne del forum lei non ha rispetto del marito...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora tu... CARRAMBA CHE SORPRESA, SIGNORINA STERMY!
> 
> :carneval:


prrrooova...(alla Jerry Cala')...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma è qui che non ci capiamo. Lei mica piangeva perché la prestazione era deludente. Piangeva perché, a suo dire, il suo cuore era altrove. E non vedo come questo umili o sminuisca il marito.
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre a suo dire, lo fanno al buio più totale e lui non si è accorto di nulla.




Feather,senza offesa,ovviamente in quel di....Gatteo...avra'luogo Mister Fagiano Invornito dell'anno.
Posso iscriverti???perche'tu arrivi primo....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fatto sta che sta con il marito con il quale lei diceva di avere rapporti solo per obbligo e con tanto dispiacere e la terra alla quale diceva di tenere tanto l'ha venduta. Trova le differenze


Oh io sono separata eh. Mi sono impoverita di brutto. Le vacanze e gli acquisti che facevo prima me li scordo.
Si capisce bene perché tanti/e lascino la terra promessa dove sta e restino a casa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Feather,senza offesa,ovviamente in quel di....Gatteo...avra'luogo Mister Fagiano Invornito dell'anno.
> Posso iscriverti???perche'tu arrivi primo....


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fatto sta che sta con il marito con il quale lei diceva di avere rapporti solo per obbligo e con tanto dispiacere e la terra alla quale diceva di tenere tanto l'ha venduta. Trova le differenze


Eh.. appunto.. mi sa che stiamo trovando le stesse differenze.
Alla mia domanda: "ma davvero vuoi restare con un marito con il quale hai queste difficoltà ad andarci a letto?" mi ha risposto che non c'è solo il sesso da considerare... vero


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Feather,senza offesa,ovviamente in quel di....Gatteo...avra'luogo Mister Fagiano Invornito dell'anno.
> Posso iscriverti???perche'tu arrivi primo....


dove si svolge?? :carneval: mi piacciono i concorsi... :mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eh certo che un giorno potresti essere tu. Mi pare ovvio. Pensi che se oggi lui ti adora come una dea questo non potrà cambiare mai?
> E insisto nel sottolineare che non era tanto un fatto di repulsione perché lui era una merdaccia impotente. Era dovuto a tutt'altro. Altro completamente indipendente dal marito.



allore se non era repulsione cazzo piangi?
piangi in un'altro momento ...

Non ho capito lui era una merdaccia impotente


Non potrebbe mai adorarmi come una dea quindi non mi porrei questo quesito:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Feather,senza offesa,ovviamente in quel di....Gatteo...avra'luogo Mister Fagiano Invornito dell'anno.
> Posso iscriverti???perche'tu arrivi primo....


Se si vince qualcosa di interessante


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> BEH... ehm... ehm... cioè... se proprio una vuole che lui non se ne accorga...
> Però devi avere una bella buccia.


Ma dai, l'unica merda al mondo capace mentre piange di essere partecipativa, l'ha incocciata Feather??...e prima er maritozzo?.me stavo a scorda'.....

che culo rega'...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> che canzone è carA Sterminator? :rotfl:


a' piccole', quanto c'hai?...6 mesi?...a 7 ce voj arriva?....


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Straquoto. Non blah blah blah, ma scusa...bleah bleah bleah. Non c'è confidenza al mondo con l'amante che autorizzi a (s)vendere particolari di vita intima che riguardano MOLTISSIMO l'intimità del marito. (S)vendere per comprare quello che accade, appunto: i tuoi pensieri fissi, il tuo tempo intorno a questi pensieri, la pervasività di questi pensieri. Oltre questo, al fine di..........? farsi aiutare a non tromb@@@ col marito perché lei non ce la fa? Uno "sfogo"? Non so, non c'è sfogo che tenga quando viene violata e consegnata così l'intimità dell'altro, il coprotagonista ignaro di un copione che lo vede umiliato e ostentato, in cui non sa di recitare e in cui presumibilmente non vorrebbe recitare, ma non gli si dà la possibilità di scegliere. Feather, sai che penso? Questa donna mi sa che non ama per niente il marito, lo sai? Contento? Scusate, è che la zampa mi fa un male cane, altro che antitetanica, dovevano farmi l'antirabbica.



applauso per te...
ci sono cose che non vanno violate 
e cose che non vanno ascoltate 
a meno che uno non lo faccia per lavoro...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dove si svolge?? :carneval: mi piacciono i concorsi... :mexican:



ovviamente nel paese felino no?


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se si vince qualcosa di interessante



il Tordo d'oro


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il Tordo d'oro


Rigorosamente falso...tanto nun se n'accorge oseno' o' squalificano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Rigorosamente falso...tanto nun se n'accorge oseno' o' squalificano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh.. Almeno mi sto facendo delle gran risate.. Era da tempo che non mi riusciva più..


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Rigorosamente falso...tanto nun se n'accorge oseno' o' squalificano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si pero'alla notte il tordo piange..pensando a Feather...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. Almeno mi sto facendo delle gran risate.. Era da tempo che non mi riusciva più..


ma grazie a te, caro....(anzi famme leva' il caro ancora pensano a male sti fitusi)....

Edit:
ma grazie a te.....


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a' piccole', quanto c'hai?...6 mesi?...a 7 ce voj arriva?....


ho 4 mesi e mezzo... mi offendi così se mi fai così vecchia...


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> N*on c'entra nulla.
> Io ho chiesto come fa una donna a auto-costringersi a fare sesso con il marito fino al punto di soffrirne piangendo.
> Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera diversa e mi interessava qualche opinione in merito.
> 
> ...


Come darti torto?


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> View attachment 7481ovviamente nel paese felino no?


allora ci sarò!! 


Sterminator ha detto:


> Rigorosamente falso...tanto nun se n'accorge oseno' o' squalificano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questa è bella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma grazie a te, *caro....*(anzi famme leva' il caro ancora pensano a male sti fitusi)....
> 
> Edit:
> ma grazie a te.....


Ormai l'hai scritto cara! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> applauso per te...
> ci sono cose che non vanno violate
> *e cose che non vanno ascoltate *
> a meno che uno non lo faccia per lavoro...


Con tutta la buona volontà è difficile tapparsi le orecchie in certi frangenti ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Con tutta la buona volontà è difficile tapparsi le orecchie in certi frangenti ....


Eccerto, si hanno le mani impegnate in altro...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *feather* 				 N*on c'entra nulla.
 Io ho chiesto come fa una donna a auto-costringersi a fare sesso con il marito fino al punto di soffrirne piangendo.
 Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera diversa e mi interessava qualche opinione in merito.

 Se sia giusto o sbagliato parlare del sesso col marito all'mante è un altro argomento, pure interessante, che meriterebbe un altro thread.*
 Inoltre qui ci sono molte che vedono il parlare di sesso col marito un umiliazione incredibile. A me non fa quell'effetto. Mi pare che le corna in sé siano molto peggiori.
 Se mia moglie (e ne fossi innamorato) fosse andata con un altro, mi darebbe molto più fastidio la copula in se e la relazione che (forse) sottende che il fatto che abbiano parlato di me. Non che mi farebbe felice, ma mi pare abbastanza normale.
 Il rispetto lo misuro da altre cose. Non so...



Hellseven ha detto:


> Come darti torto?


Hanno risposto in tante.
Se una soffre davvero si separa.
Se invece lo dice all'amante è per avere vantaggi (sentimentali) con lui.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eccerto, si hanno le mani impegnate in altro...


ah ah ah maliziosetta ....
mi riferivo ai frangenti in cui il cuore è un subbuglio .....:inlove:
che credevi tu ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho 4 mesi e mezzo... mi offendi così se mi fai così vecchia...


ma come te li porti maleee......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

in effetti volevo scrivere 4 mesi pero' poi ho scritto 6 per farte sta alla page con i grandi..tanto er livello la' stiamo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ah ah ah maliziosetta ....
> mi riferivo ai frangenti in cui il cuore è un subbuglio .....:inlove:
> che credevi tu ? :mrgreen:


seeeee... il cuore mo'...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eccerto, si hanno le mani impegnate in altro...


ma le sai tutte.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *feather*                  N*on c'entra nulla.
> Io ho chiesto come fa una donna a auto-costringersi a fare sesso con il marito fino al punto di soffrirne piangendo.
> Le donne vivono il sesso in maniera diversa e mi interessava qualche opinione in merito.
> 
> ...


Beh, se parliamo di sofferenza e non di mera infelicità devo ritenere che tu abbia ragione.
ma non immagini quanti traditori hanno bisogno di crearsi un alibi simile per giustificare quella che alla fine sarebe una semplice, e tutto sommato più onesta, voglia di farsi qualche avventura fuori dal talamo nuziale ....


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma le sai tutte.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' tremenda in effetti :up:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domandina ossessiva del giorno:
> La mia (ormai ex) amante, quando ancora mi parlava e si confidava, mi disse una volta che ha pianto mentre faceva l'amore con il marito.
> Che lei in quel momento desiderava me e blah blah blah.
> Lei ha acconsentito per non mettere a rischio il matrimonio.
> ...


@feather...

... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Beh, se parliamo di sofferenza e non di mera infelicità devo ritenere che tu abbia ragione.
> ma non immagini quanti traditori hanno bisogno di crearsi un alibi simile per giustificare quella che alla fine sarebe una semplice, e tutto sommato più onesta, voglia di farsi qualche avventura fuori dal talamo nuziale ....


Shhhhhh


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Con tutta la buona volontà è difficile tapparsi le orecchie in certi frangenti ....



Ma dai helle ...
insomma voglio dire ...
non è che uno deve tapparsi le orecchie ma semplicemete 
avere la lucidità di pensare che se sei coinvolto nella situazione 
non puoi essere obbiettivo e rischi di farti paturnie come Fede in questo momento ...
Che poi paturnie magari non sono ed è  solo curiosità...
Ma che ne so io già se è vero o falso quello che mi dice data l'infelicità della donna 
e dato che dice che non dipende solo dal sesso forse invece di parlarne con me 
sarebbe più giusto parlarne con il diretto interessato...
Poi comunque io non so neanche quanto Fede è coinvolto magari l'ha detto e non l'ho letto ...
oddio se lui ascolta con orecchie da amico e non da amante le cose le focalizza in modo diverso ...
So solo che quando ascolti problemi di altri devi esserne completamente distaccato ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ormai l'hai scritto cara! :mrgreen:


TA DA....fitusa....


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dai helle ...
> insomma voglio dire ...
> non è che uno deve tapparsi le orecchie ma semplicemete
> avere la lucidità di pensare che se sei coinvolto nella situazione
> ...


In effetti il tuo ragionamento, Fullmoon, non fa una piega, fila liscio.
Ma mi divertiva questa cosa di tapparsi le orecchie mentre l'amante declama le sue verità  post coitum ....:up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' tremenda in effetti :up:


je ce vole un pugno de fero in un guanto de velluto...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' tremenda in effetti :up:


mannò, è solo fisica meccanica applicata. Comunque è curioso come un orecchio percepisca la medesima sequenza di suoni intesa da un altro ma, laddove il primo intendeva armonia, il secondo senta solo stonature...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti il tuo ragionamento, Fullmoon, non fa una piega, fila liscio.
> Ma mi divertiva questa cosa di tapparsi le orecchie mentre l'amante declama le sue verità  post coitum ....:up:



ah ecco una fantasia erotica quindi 

birbantello


----------



## Hellseven (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ah ecco una fantasia erotica quindi
> 
> birbantello


Più che altro una tecnica di autodifesa .....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna.* Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.*
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


molto bello


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


Questa descrizione combacia molto di più con quello che ho conosciuto di lei.
La parte dell'amico infatti non la voglio fare, non riesco a fare l'amico di una donna che ho amato e forse amo ancora. Proprio non ci riesco.


----------



## Lui (13 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> molto bello


si, tutto nell'insieme, non solamente il grassetto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


:applauso:
Sembra che tu l'abbia vissuto.


----------



## Nordica (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


e comprensibile che pianga. io non piangerei o almeno non lo ametterei all'amante! se sto con mio marito ho deciso. se non che lei voglia che tu la salvi a la porti via. ma se avete rotto..............


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


Leggo molti commenti ammirati.
Ma per te come dovrebbe agire una straziata in cotanto modo?


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggo molti commenti ammirati.
> Ma per te come dovrebbe agire una straziata in cotanto modo?


Parlandone anche con il marito davanti al quale piange?


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.


Ma se ha scelto di stare col marito si presume che sia felice di starci col marito... 
Perché allora tutto questo stridere di spinte interiori?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Parlandone anche con il marito davanti al quale piange?


Potrebbe essere un'idea.
Però se poi quel bruto se la prende e si separa a lei tocca rinunciare al villaggio vacanze con l'animazione per i figli. Allora sì che piange.


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del "perfetto amante" se una persona sta facendo una merdata la può fare senza essere una merda.
> Ho usato termini forti per chiarire.



allora non si potrebbe dire, molto più semplicemente, che alla fine ciascuno si comporta com'è, anche in queste occasioni?
nel senso che quello che sei, viene sempre fuori, prima o poi

tuttavia nel caso dell'amante piangente potrebbe essere una balla ad uso e consumo dell'interlocutore, com'è già stato detto


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora non si potrebbe dire, molto più semplicemente, che alla fine ciascuno si comporta com'è, anche in queste occasioni?
> nel senso che quello che sei, viene sempre fuori, prima o poi
> 
> tuttavia nel caso dell'amante piangente potrebbe essere una balla ad uso e consumo dell'interlocutore, com'è già stato detto



:up::up::up::up::up:ma cosi dici mai tesoro di felino??lei era innamoratissima del Feather...davv...:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:ero


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora non si potrebbe dire, molto più semplicemente, che alla fine ciascuno si comporta com'è, anche in queste occasioni?
> nel senso che quello che sei, viene sempre fuori, prima o poi
> 
> tuttavia nel caso dell'amante piangente potrebbe essere una balla ad uso e consumo dell'interlocutore, com'è già stato detto


Tu sei più tranchant di me. Possono esserci anche periodi in cui si è anche merde, oltre a fare merdate, senza che sia una condizione permanente.


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:ma cosi dici mai tesoro di felino??lei era innamoratissima del Feather...davv...:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:ero




...mi fai piangere...sob!


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei più tranchant di me.* Possono esserci anche periodi in cui si è anche merde*, oltre a fare merdate, senza che sia una condizione permanente.



ma, dipende da cosa intendi
per me essere delle merde è cosa grave, difficile non farlo apposta, o sbaglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:ma cosi dici mai* tesoro di felino*??lei era innamoratissima del Feather...davv...:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:ero


GRRRRR....


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della *massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...*
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


L'ultima frase è quella che mi sento di condividere. Sul resto, oltre all'umano troppo umano, percepisco qualche ambiguità. Per esempio, sul neretto: ma massima intimità manco per niente, con chi? Con il marito con cui si congiungeva? Dove si scova, in questo contesto, qualcosa che somigli alla "massima intimità, quella dell'unione sessuale"? A meno che per unione non si voglia considerare l'avvitamento di due pudenda, non mi pare che potesse essere la massima intimità a favorire il pianto della ragazza. Se così fosse stato, l'atto abreatorio avrebbe avuto via libera per essere, attingendo a tale intimità, spiegato. Cos'è stato detto, cos'è stato domandato, cos'è stato condiviso? Non sappiamo di questo, ma se come credo nulla è stato consegnato al marito se non le scorie irrompenti dei mediatori chimici del tormento e della malinconia, anche se la sorte ha scelto proprio quell'istante, questo con lui non si è condiviso. Caso mai si stava preparando l'intimità con l'amante, a cui si sarebbe consegnata la scena dell'alcova, in modo da vivere sotto i suoi occhi anche in quel momento.


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> GRRRRR....



...mi ha scaricata per la Brunetta...
pigliatela con lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...mi ha scaricata per la Brunetta...
> pigliatela con lei


lo sapevo io. Le acque chete. Sono quelle che ti fregano sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma, dipende da cosa intendi
> per me essere delle merde è cosa grave, difficile non farlo apposta, o sbaglio?


Ho amiche che in un periodo sono state delle merde (non con me, con il marito) e non era loro intenzione, non se ne rendevano proprio conto. Eppure in altre circostanze sono state persone meravigliose e anche col marito.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...mi ha scaricata per la Brunetta...
> pigliatela con lei


 non me n'ero accorta :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non me n'ero accorta :mexican:


SEEEE, a me la racconti! :incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non me n'ero accorta :mexican:



:unhappy:che coraggio!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ho amiche che in un periodo sono state delle merde (non con me, con il marito) e non era loro intenzione, non se ne rendevano proprio conto.* Eppure in altre circostanze sono state persone meravigliose e anche col marito.



davvero non capisco come sia possibile
per es. che facevano?


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:che coraggio!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


con tutte quelle frasi seminate qua e là... che sembrava non ne volesse... Chi disprezza, compra. Me lo diceva sempre la nonna.
E intanto io e te a litigarcelo... e lei zitta zitta... con la sciarpina...


----------



## free (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con tutte quelle frasi seminate qua e là... che sembrava non ne volesse... Chi disprezza, compra. Me lo diceva sempre la nonna.
> E intanto io e te a litigarcelo... e lei zitta zitta...* con la sciarpina*...



...io gliela annoderei alle caviglie, guarda...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero non capisco come sia possibile
> per es. che facevano?


Ho già raccontato di una che riceveva l'amante in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con tutte quelle frasi seminate qua e là... che sembrava non ne volesse... Chi disprezza, compra. Me lo diceva sempre la nonna.
> E intanto io e te a litigarcelo... e lei zitta zitta... con la sciarpina...





free ha detto:


> ...io gliela annoderei alle caviglie, guarda...
> 
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (13 Settembre 2013)

...ma al di là delle possibili interpretazioni, feather, il suo condividere con te un momento intimo con il marito come quello che ti ha descritto, ha messo te nella condizione di interrogarti sul significato di ciò che le accade in una parte di vita da cui tu sei escluso a priori in quanto amante e di cui, come persona esterna eh non solo come amante, non potrai mai comprendere appieno tutti i risvolti, per il semplice fatto che sono comprensibili solo vivendoli. 

La conseguenza è che anziché interrogarti su perché che riguardano te, ti interroghi su perché che riguardano lei.

Portandola all'estremo, ti ha portato nel letto con suo marito e poi ti ha buttato fuori, escludendoti di nuovo, quando alla tua richiesta di un "perchè" ha risposto "non so", un non so che non ha ancora un termine a quanto ho capito. 

fra l'altro, faccio fatica a capire come si possa capire un "perchè" di un qualcuno che quel perchè non te lo spiega...alla fine si rischia di scegliere l'interpretazione che più rispecchia ciò che si desidera, no?

Ovviamente parto da un presupposto mio che diventa anche un pre-giudizio, e cioè che voler bene è anche proteggere l'Altro, chiunque esso sia, dalle proprie tempeste emotive..quindi non riesco ad essere molto empatica con un comportamento così...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @feather...
> 
> ... una donna che ha amato, o comunque che riconosce di avere un legame con un marito che la ama e che lei non sta amando, anzi, sta tradendo in quel momento perché sente di aver spezzato per sempre qualcosa essendo stata innamorata di un altro (tu), piange, può piangere mentre fa l'amore con lui... e piange per vergogna, per rimpianto di ciò che non sta sentendo e vorrebbe sentire per lui, piange per pena, per pena per sé, per l'amante che non c'è e non ci sarà più fisicamente almeno per lei (da quel che ci racconti), per il marito che la ama e non sa... piange come reazione allo schifo che lei stessa ha creato (lacrime di coccodrillo? o malinconia umanissima?), piange per aver buttato via qualcosa che mai più potrà ricostruire come era prima, prima di tradire... lo fa esattamente nel momento della massima intimità, che è quello dell'unione sessuale...
> Il fatto che l'abbia detto a te per me non è strategico, ma è solo l'indice del fatto che si sta sforzando di non sentire la tua mancanza e non ci riesce, o che, comunque, in ogni caso, l'amore per suo marito è qualcosa che non sarà mai più come prima. Io me la immagino piena di sensi di colpa, questa donna. Ha scelto di tornare a casa, ma tra la scelta e l'agire la scelta con totale convincimento passa una serie molto ampia di sfumature emotive e sentimentali che è completamente, umanamente del tutto comprensibile.
> Tu che puoi fare? Nulla. Chiederle, magari, di non fari fare la parte dell'amico, visto che per te lei è ancora qualcuna con cui faresti di nuovo l'amore.


tutto giusto e condivisibile ma continuò a non capire perché non pali delle sue difficoltà al marito


----------



## lothar57 (13 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con tutte quelle frasi seminate qua e là... che sembrava non ne volesse... Chi disprezza, compra. Me lo diceva sempre la nonna.
> E intanto io e te a litigarcelo... e lei zitta zitta... con la sciarpina...


ehm ehm tesoruccio..sai come e'.Brun e'una gatta morta no?io l'ho...ravvivata..


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

E' Lothar l'oggetto del contendere?


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tutto giusto e condivisibile ma continuò a non capire perché non pali delle sue difficoltà al marito


Ma perché vorrebbe dire perderlo, e lei non vuole. Mi pare ovvio.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma se ha scelto di stare col marito si presume che sia felice di starci col marito...
> Perché allora tutto questo stridere di spinte interiori?


No, la felicità non è di casa dove si è sporcato qualcosa che prima era limpido... non è più possibile in nessuna soluzione percorribile nessuna felicità... se la tua amante è un essere vivo e vero, io mi sorprenderei che fosse felice...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché vorrebbe dire perderlo, e lei non vuole. Mi pare ovvio.


:up:
E quindi tanto male con lui non sta.
Se pensi a quali possono essere le motivazioni magari la stimi un po' meno e trovi meno attraente immaginare di vivere con una persona così che ha quella scala di priorità.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm tesoruccio..sai come e'.Brun e'una gatta morta no?io l'ho...ravvivata..


:lipstick:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> L'ultima frase è quella che mi sento di condividere. Sul resto, oltre all'umano troppo umano, percepisco qualche ambiguità. Per esempio, sul neretto: ma massima intimità manco per niente, con chi? Con il marito con cui si congiungeva? Dove si scova, in questo contesto, qualcosa che somigli alla "massima intimità, quella dell'unione sessuale"? A meno che per unione non si voglia considerare l'avvitamento di due pudenda, non mi pare che potesse essere la massima intimità a favorire il pianto della ragazza. Se così fosse stato, l'atto abreatorio avrebbe avuto via libera per essere, attingendo a tale intimità, spiegato. Cos'è stato detto, cos'è stato domandato, cos'è stato condiviso? Non sappiamo di questo, ma se come credo nulla è stato consegnato al marito se non le scorie irrompenti dei mediatori chimici del tormento e della malinconia, anche se la sorte ha scelto proprio quell'istante, questo con lui non si è condiviso. Caso mai si stava preparando l'intimità con l'amante, a cui si sarebbe consegnata la scena dell'alcova, in modo da vivere sotto i suoi occhi anche in quel momento.


... sempre più mi convinco che molti di voi vivono il sesso in un modo che non mi appartiene, non è il mio... quando un uomo che ti ama ti penetra non sta facendo sesso, sta facendo l'amore con te... tu stia facendo sesso e senti che gli stai dando solo il corpo ed è questo che strazia... strazia...


----------



## mary80 (13 Settembre 2013)

oh ma gli uomini credono proprio a tutto eh


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... sempre più mi convinco che molti di voi vivono il sesso in un modo che non mi appartiene, non è il mio... quando un uomo che ti ama ti penetra non sta facendo sesso, sta facendo l'amore con te... tu stia facendo sesso e senti che gli stai dando solo il corpo ed è questo che strazia... strazia...


Ho letto con attenzione quello che hai scritto.
Se una è straziata, coerentemente si libera dallo strazio e libera un pover uomo che non ama dandogli lealtà e chiarezza, non va a raccontare all'amante che è straziata.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tutto giusto e condivisibile ma continuò a non capire perché non pali delle sue difficoltà al marito


Quando c'è vera conoscenza reciproca, uno sguardo, un gesto, un diniego sono dichiarazioni stile cartellonistica. Se lei ha scelto, almeno nella sua testa di certo, di tornare a casa, lei sa che il marito se non sa, ha intuito e cioè sa... se la ama SA, senza dubbio sa, senza bisogno che lei dica nulla. Anzi, se lei parlasse scaricherebbe anche sul marito qualcosa di cui lei è la sola colpevole. Trovo aberrante parlare quando si può tacere, soprattutto quando parlare significa aggiungere dolore a dolore sulle spalle di chi non merita...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando c'è vera conoscenza reciproca, uno sguardo, un gesto, un diniego sono dichiarazioni stile cartellonistica. Se lei ha scelto, almeno nella sua testa di certo, di tornare a casa, lei sa che il marito se non sa, ha intuito e cioè sa... se la ama SA, senza dubbio sa, senza bisogno che lei dica nulla. Anzi, se lei parlasse scaricherebbe anche sul marito qualcosa di cui lei è la sola colpevole. Trovo aberrante parlare quando si può tacere, soprattutto quando parlare significa aggiungere dolore a dolore sulle spalle di chi non merita...


Stai parlando de I Ponti di Madison County?


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai parlando de I Ponti di Madison County?


Hai scelto un esempio che sì... ho trovato quello un magnifico film sui sentimenti, in sintonia con me...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai scelto un esempio che sì... ho trovato quello un magnifico film sui sentimenti, in sintonia con me...


Quella è una situazione particolare, appunto da film romantico. 
Lei per seguire l'amore avrebbe dovuto seguire lui nelle sue peregrinazione da reporter e avrebbe dovuto rinunciare per sempre ai figli, oltretutto abbandonandoli in una casa di campagna. Non è una situazione paragonabile a quelle attuali.
Voglio dire che è bella l'idea dell'amore impossibile per le circostanze ma ci si può ben separare, stare con l'amore e mantenere il ruolo di genitore. Dove sta il destino crudele?


----------



## Innominata (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando c'è vera conoscenza reciproca, uno sguardo, un gesto, un diniego sono dichiarazioni stile cartellonistica. Se lei ha scelto, almeno nella sua testa di certo, di tornare a casa, lei sa che il marito se non sa, ha intuito e cioè sa... se la ama SA, senza dubbio sa, senza bisogno che lei dica nulla. Anzi, se lei parlasse scaricherebbe anche sul marito qualcosa di cui lei è la sola colpevole. Trovo aberrante parlare quando si può tacere, soprattutto quando parlare significa aggiungere dolore a dolore sulle spalle di chi non merita...


Ma non si tratta di confessare colpe, si tratta di condividere le escursioni e le mutevolezze del sentimento, considerare la parte che l'altro gioca inconsapevole. Non parlo di capi di imputazione, di colpevolezze, di confessioni, spesso tardive e inutilizzabili, ma di cura dell'intimita', quella che dovresti coltivare con chi dividi i giorni, il tetto, il letto, il tavolo e una scelta di lealtà promessa tempo prima, che se promessa insieme va "parlata" insieme se si deve revisionare. Per non lasciare, su cose importanti, l'altro da solo e smantellare per conto proprio l'"insieme" , e vedere da soli come va questo smantellamento o questa revisione fatta in proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché vorrebbe dire perderlo, e lei non vuole. Mi pare ovvio.


Non vuole perdere un uomo con cui non vuole fare l'amore...quindi cosa è per lei suo marito, ora? Cosa rappresenta? se ha scelto di restare con lui ( ha scelto lei ? scusa non ricordo ) dovrebbe averlo fatto con la consapevolezza di nutrire ancora per lui un sentimento che non può essere solo amicale. in difetto  se lei vuole da lui solo un sostegno morale (od economico) deve trovare il coraggio di parlargli.Non vedo possibilità di ricostruire un rapporto valido con una persona tenendola all'oscuro dei momenti di crisi che si hanno (o si sono avuti).


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di confessare colpe, si tratta di condividere le escursioni e le mutevolezze del sentimento, considerare la parte che l'altro gioca inconsapevole. Non parlo di capi di imputazione, di colpevolezze, di confessioni, spesso tardive e inutilizzabili, ma di cura dell'intimita', quella che dovresti coltivare con chi dividi i giorni, il tetto, il letto, il tavolo e una scelta di lealtà promessa tempo prima, che se promessa insieme va "parlata" insieme se si deve revisionare. Per non lasciare, su cose importanti, l'altro da solo e smantellare per conto proprio l'"insieme" , e vedere da soli come va questo smantellamento o questa revisione fatta in proprio.


E sì, su questo sei inappuntabilmente morale (non moralistica, morale, vivaddio). E' la libertà che fa la differenza. La libertà che devi all'altro rendendolo edotto della sua situazione in cui tu l'hai cacciato, comprimario smorto del tuo teatrino amoroso. E' l'eterno dilemma: il mio Grande Amore è dalla tua parte, io invece credo nel valore della menzogna quando è senza sconti... Insomma: perché dire la verità, se la verità AUMENTA il dolore universale? Ma dimmi tu se è un dilemma risolvibile... Cosa fa più male? Sapere la verità e essere liberi (liberi di cosa, se non di soffrire il doppio di prima e di contribuire all'entropia universale?) o intuire la verità e però, non sapendola, scegliere (già, perché il marito che ama, sottolineo che ama, non l'imbecille che non avverte nulla) di soffrire quel tanto che ti fa aggrappare alla speranza che chi ami torni da te? E' uno schiavo ributtante un uomo/donna che si sottomette a tale imperativo categorico? No, per me no, per me è solo uno che ama...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... sempre più mi convinco che molti di voi vivono il sesso in un modo che non mi appartiene, non è il mio... quando un uomo che ti ama ti penetra non sta facendo sesso, sta facendo l'amore con te... tu stia facendo sesso e senti che gli stai dando solo il corpo ed è questo che strazia... strazia...


mah...

com'e' er tempo su Marte?....


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> oh ma gli uomini credono proprio a tutto eh


ao'...eh?...ce semo capiti.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nordica (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao'...eh?...ce semo capiti.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ha ha ha


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> oh ma gli uomini credono proprio a tutto eh



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Perchè non ti dico le donne no?
Basta dire loro non ti voglio penetrare...ma solo far l'amore con te...e paffete....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah...
> 
> com'e' er tempo su Marte?....


qui base lunare alpha ...
vado in esplorazione


----------



## Leda (13 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai scelto un esempio che sì... ho trovato quello un magnifico film sui sentimenti, in sintonia con me...


Io l'ho odiato con tutto il cuore.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> qui base lunare alpha ...
> vado in esplorazione


Livello Acqua ok?.
Pressione Aria ok?.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









































Scorta Biscotti ok?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Io l'ho odiato con tutto il cuore.


Beh, meno male! Mica bello essere sempre in sintonia con te:smile:


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, la felicità non è di casa dove si è sporcato qualcosa che prima era limpido... non è più possibile in nessuna soluzione percorribile nessuna felicità... se la tua amante è un essere vivo e vero, io mi sorprenderei che fosse felice...


Mi sorprenderei che fosse felice.. Intendi dopo il tradimento? Ora? O intendi prima?
In ogni caso, lei, a differenza di me non si è mai svegliata in piena notte piena di pensieri e l'ho sempre vista sorridente e allegra in ufficio. 
Se non è felice lo nasconde bene.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... sempre più mi convinco che molti di voi vivono il sesso in un modo che non mi appartiene, non è il mio... quando un uomo che ti ama ti penetra non sta facendo sesso, sta facendo l'amore con te... tu stia facendo sesso e senti che gli stai dando solo il corpo ed è questo che strazia... strazia...


A questo proposito, in uno dei tanti dialoghi "eticamente inaccettabili" le ho chiesto se suo marito le chiedesse se sta facendo l'amore con lui o sesso cosa risponderebbe. Ha detto che andrebbe in mental distress. Scusa, non mi viene la traduzione su due piedi.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Trovo aberrante parlare quando si può tacere, soprattutto quando parlare significa aggiungere dolore a dolore sulle spalle di chi non merita...


E difatti, quando ha dovuto darmi risposte che mi ferirono molto, non si è mai tirata indietro, anche se ben cosciente di quanto mi avrebbero ferito quelle risposte, quelle frasi. Mentre al marito non ha mai detto una parola. È quando lui le ha chiesto se avesse un'amante l'ha sempre "convinto" di no.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> ma di cura dell'intimita', quella che dovresti coltivare con chi dividi i giorni, il tetto, il letto, il tavolo e una scelta di lealtà promessa tempo prima, che se promessa insieme va "parlata" insieme se si deve revisionare. Per non lasciare, su cose importanti, l'altro da solo e smantellare per conto proprio l'"insieme" , e vedere da soli come va questo smantellamento o questa revisione fatta in proprio.


Da quanto ho potuto capire della loro relazione, questa intimità non c'è mai stata tra loro, almeno da parte sua. Lei gli vuole un gran bene, si sente in colpa per quello che gli ha fatto e gli è immensamente riconoscente ma non gli ha mai parlato con quel grado di intimità che citi qui.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non vuole perdere un uomo con cui non vuole fare l'amore...quindi cosa è per lei suo marito, ora? Cosa rappresenta?.


A questa domanda potrebbe rispondere solo lei, io ti posso dire quello che ho capito a riguardo.. Suscettibile di essere sbagliato. Quindi prendilo per quello che è.
Se ho indovinato, ma come fagiano invornito dell'anno potrei anche sbagliarmi, lui è quello che le tiene in piedi la famiglia. Lei è innamorata della famigliola felice, non di lui come persona. E temo, questo dal giorno uno. Lei è innamorata della situazione, non di lui. Inoltre ha il terrore nero di ferire il figlio portandogli via il padre e di ferire il marito a cui comunque vuole un gran bene e, verso cui, si sente in colpa.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> quando un uomo che ti ama ti penetra non sta facendo sesso, sta facendo l'amore con te...


Ed è quello che sentivo io quando facevo l'amore con lei, specularmente è ovvio.. Mi sto spaventando. Com'è che sento con una sensibilità che sembra più di tipo femminile che maschile?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A questa domanda potrebbe rispondere solo lei, io ti posso dire quello che ho capito a riguardo.. Suscettibile di essere sbagliato. Quindi prendilo per quello che è.
> Se ho indovinato, ma come fagiano invornito dell'anno potrei anche sbagliarmi, lui è quello che le tiene in piedi la famiglia. Lei è innamorata della famigliola felice, non di lui come persona. E temo, questo dal giorno uno. Lei è innamorata della situazione, non di lui. Inoltre ha il terrore nero di ferire il figlio portandogli via il padre e di ferire il marito a cui comunque vuole un gran bene e, verso cui, si sente in colpa.


Non credo tu sia il fagiano invornito dell'anno, credo invece che abbia percepito la realtà, temo che la tua amante abbia sposato un uomo che non amava realmente ma che le dava quella sicurezza che cercava e le cose sono andate avanti discretamente fino a che non ha trovato te di cui probabilmente si è realmente innamorata. Te che sei a tua volta impegnato e quindi off limits anche per affrontare una decisiva separazione, lei che nonostante tutto ha il desiderio di non ferire oltre figlio e marito. Diciamo che le vostre vite familiari vi impongono consapevolmente  una rinuncia , quella della vostra relazione.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che le vostre vite familiari vi impongono consapevolmente  una rinuncia , quella della vostra relazione.


Bah.. Io non ho mai creduto a queste "rinuncie" se vuoi qualcosa, e la vuoi davvero perché per te è importante, fai quello che serve per ottenerla. Magari ci impiegherai anni, ma lì miri.
Se invece la dai via senza neanche provare vuol dire che è sacrificabile e tutto sommato stai meglio dove stai.
Per questo non capisco tutte queste contraddizioni che interne di cui lei mi parla.
In un altra occasione mi ha confessato di aver "dovuto" andare col marito ma non sentiva nulla, voleva solo finisse alla svelta. E tutto questo non mi quadra. 
Se hai deciso di stare col marito vuol dire che stai meglio con lui. Se non stai meglio con lui perché invece non farsi qualche domanda sul come uscire da una situazione che sembra non soddisfarti?


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che le vostre vite familiari vi impongono consapevolmente  una rinuncia , quella della vostra relazione.


Ma cosa ci fai in piedi a quest'ora di sabato? Insonnia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. Io non ho mai creduto a queste "rinuncie" se vuoi qualcosa, e la vuoi davvero perché per te è importante, fai quello che serve per ottenerla. Magari ci impiegherai anni, ma lì miri.
> Se invece la dai via senza neanche provare vuol dire che è sacrificabile e tutto sommato stai meglio dove stai.
> Per questo non capisco tutte queste contraddizioni che interne di cui lei mi parla.
> In un altra occasione mi ha confessato di aver "dovuto" andare col marito ma non sentiva nulla, voleva solo finisse alla svelta. E tutto questo non mi quadra.
> Se hai deciso di stare col marito vuol dire che stai meglio con lui. Se non stai meglio con lui perché invece non farsi qualche domanda sul come uscire da una situazione che sembra non soddisfarti?


Puoi continuare a farti domande sul perché questa donna ( non una donna) abbia scelto di comportarsi così. 
Puoi pensare che sia la vittima di un matrimonio poco felice, ma funzionale alla famiglia,  oppure che sia la furbona della situazione, che ti ha raccontato delle mistificazioni della realtà per tenerti legato. Magari soffre molto, ma non lo fa vedere, magari ha una carattere che le consente di vivere serenamente e dormire la notte nonostante le nefandezze che ha compiuto.
In ogni singolo episodio che vi ha legati, in ogni parola che vi siete detti, in ogni espressione che ti ha mostrato puoi trovare conferme o smentite di qualsiasi di queste versioni, a seconda di come ti senti tu in un dato momento.
Potenza della mente.
Capisci perché a posteriori non ha tanto senso la tua domanda?
Fra l'altro, considera che una persona ( adesso parlo in generale) che sceglie di sposarsi non tanto perché ne ama un'altra, ma perché è innamorata dell'idea di famiglia, e quindi sceglie un partner funzionale a questo scopo, potrebbe avere un'idea dell'amore giusto un filo diversa da quella che andate analizzando qui sopra da qualche pagina, quindi di che stiamo parlando ?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma cosa ci fai in piedi a quest'ora di sabato? Insonnia?


Stile di vita


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bah.. Io non ho mai creduto a queste "rinuncie" se vuoi qualcosa, e la vuoi davvero perché per te è importante, fai quello che serve per ottenerla. Magari ci impiegherai anni, ma lì miri.
> Se invece la dai via senza neanche provare vuol dire che è sacrificabile e tutto sommato stai meglio dove stai.
> Per questo non capisco tutte queste contraddizioni che interne di cui lei mi parla.
> In un altra occasione mi ha confessato di aver "dovuto" andare col marito ma non sentiva nulla, voleva solo finisse alla svelta. E tutto questo non mi quadra.
> Se hai deciso di stare col marito vuol dire che stai meglio con lui. Se non stai meglio con lui perché invece non farsi qualche domanda sul come uscire da una situazione che sembra non soddisfarti?


Il fatto è che ognuno di noi osserva dalla propria prospettiva e tenta di dare opinioni...opinabili in quanto prettamente personali... Quindi solo lei può spiegare ciò che prova e il perché di determinate scelte...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ed è quello che sentivo io quando facevo l'amore con lei, specularmente è ovvio.. Mi sto spaventando. Com'è che sento con una sensibilità che sembra più di tipo femminile che maschile?


No. Sensibilità, punto. O si è sensibili o non lo si è. E essere di un sesso o di altri non c'entra una cippa, tranquillo.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi sorprenderei che fosse felice.. Intendi dopo il tradimento? Ora? O intendi prima?
> In ogni caso, lei, a differenza di me non si è mai svegliata in piena notte piena di pensieri e l'ho sempre vista sorridente e allegra in ufficio.
> Se non è felice lo nasconde bene.


Andare tristi in ufficio e con la faccia da funerale aiuta a stare meglio o ti attira addosso una serie di scassaminchia che ti domandano "cosa hai? Ti vedo giù, se vuoi prendiamo un caffè e mi racconti.." ecc. ecc.?


----------



## Fantastica (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E difatti, quando ha dovuto darmi risposte che mi ferirono molto, non si è mai tirata indietro, anche se ben cosciente di quanto mi avrebbero ferito quelle risposte, quelle frasi. Mentre al marito non ha mai detto una parola. È quando lui le ha chiesto se avesse un'amante l'ha sempre "convinto" di no.


ma £$%&/()&%$$%ERERTYT/YT(TP/!!!!!

Secondo te, feather, lei ama suo marito dello stesso amore che prova per te? NO, se no non veniva con te! Con te lei si sente emotivamente a suo perfetto agio, per questo ti dice tutto. Il marito lo vuole proteggere perché gli vuole bene e non vuole sfasciare la famiglia. Ma è solare, porco qui e porco là, ecc.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fra l'altro, considera che una persona ( adesso parlo in generale) che sceglie di sposarsi non tanto perché ne ama un'altra, ma perché è innamorata dell'idea di famiglia, e quindi sceglie un partner funzionale a questo scopo, potrebbe avere un'idea dell'amore giusto un filo diversa da quella che andate analizzando qui sopra da qualche pagina, quindi di che stiamo parlando ?


Perfetto.:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma come te li porti maleee......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> in effetti volevo scrivere 4 mesi pero' poi ho scritto 6 per farte sta alla page con i grandi..tanto er livello la' stiamo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl: mi hai fatto piangere... tato cattivo... ma dalle risate... enghè,. :carneval::girlhaha:rsetto:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Puoi continuare a farti domande sul perché questa donna ( non una donna) abbia scelto di comportarsi così.
> Puoi pensare che sia la vittima di un matrimonio poco felice, ma funzionale alla famiglia,  oppure che sia la furbona della situazione, che ti ha raccontato delle mistificazioni della realtà per tenerti legato. Magari soffre molto, ma non lo fa vedere, magari ha una carattere che le consente di vivere serenamente e dormire la notte nonostante le nefandezze che ha compiuto.
> In ogni singolo episodio che vi ha legati, in ogni parola che vi siete detti, in ogni espressione che ti ha mostrato puoi trovare conferme o smentite di qualsiasi di queste versioni, a seconda di come ti senti tu in un dato momento.
> Potenza della mente.
> ...





Fantastica ha detto:


> ma £$%&/()&%$$%ERERTYT/YT(TP/!!!!!
> 
> Secondo te, feather, lei ama suo marito dello stesso amore che prova per te? NO, se no non veniva con te! Con te lei si sente emotivamente a suo perfetto agio, per questo ti dice tutto. Il marito lo vuole proteggere perché gli vuole bene e *non vuole sfasciare la famiglia*. Ma è solare, porco qui e porco là, ecc.


Infatti.


Però feather si domandava se era possibile che lei soffrisse facendo sesso con il marito.
E' possibile tutto anche che si racconti o ci si racconti quello che meglio si concilia con l'immagine che si vuole dare a se stessi e agli altri.
Io direi soprattutto che non prova per il marito e per feather lo stesso amore che prova per sé


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Andare tristi in ufficio e con la faccia da funerale aiuta a stare meglio o ti attira addosso una serie di scassaminchia che ti domandano "cosa hai? Ti vedo giù, se vuoi prendiamo un caffè e mi racconti.." ecc. ecc.?


Nel mio caso nessuna delle due. Semplicemente non mi veniva ne da ridere ne da sorridere. Quindi facevo a meno.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi solo lei può spiegare ciò che prova e il perché di determinate scelte...


Il fatto è che lei se ne guarda bene dallo spiegarsi e spiegarmi i perché. E io mi rodo e cerco di capire.
Poi lo so anch'io che qua dentro non troverò le verità universali ma almeno posso, forse, farmi le idee un po' più chiare. Almeno quel tanto che basta per mettermi il cuore in pace. Per me è importante capire per poter accettare qualcosa.


----------



## feather (14 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> per questo ti dice tutto.


Diceva, ora ha sempre più tirato i remi in barca e chiuso le comunicazioni.
Mi disse tempo fa che non riesce a essere così aperta con me e condividere i suoi pensieri e concentrarsi sul marito allo stesso tempo. Quindi sta cercando con tutte le sue forze di mettere più distanza possibile tra me e lei. Per potersi concentrare meglio sul marito che sennò si lamenta di lei distante.
A usato proprio la parola concentrarsi.


----------



## Etrusco (14 Settembre 2013)

Ciao ffeather sto passando la tua stessa esperienza. Io pure sposato, e forse poco felice, ho cercato le attenzioni di una amica che sembra usare le stesse "armi" psicologiche della tua.
il sesso col marito quasi una tortura, i momenti passati con me paradiso in terra....è non parlo solo di sesso, anzi, soprattutto di sintonia mentale e sentimentale (diciamo che siamo stati soprattutto amici per molti anni prima di...).
poi, al momento di scegliere (bada bene, non tra me e il marito ma solo tra il continuare e no)....ecco che compaiono mille scrupoli. La famiglia, la coscienza, la paura di sentirsi ipocrita.e quindi pur tra mille lacrime, parole d'amore (sincere, credo), decidiamo di chiudere.
ci si incontra dopo nemmeno un giorno. Io col cuore in gola, lo stomaco chiuso e i ricordi di noi davanti gli occhi. Lei, normalmente a suo agio che parlava con una sua amica di un regalo appena ricevuto in famiglia.....come se nulla fosse, o meglio, come se fosse tutto normale.
Forse siamo noi troppo "romantici" o troppo emotivi, o forse è' vero che "quando una donna decide di chiudere, chiude veramente senza ripensamenti" .....ma io, come te, non dormo la notte, mille domande sulla reale sua natura su quello che provava per me.

a volte penso che le sia servito solo per sentirsi amata e desiderata, a volte penso che neghi a se stessa, forzando se stessa, che non potremo mai avere un futuro e che quindi quello che prova non può esistere.


Mi sa che l'unica cura incerti casi e' il tempo.....è ho paura che per noi ne dovrà' passare parecchio prima di trovare pace!!

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Diceva, ora ha sempre più tirato i remi in barca e chiuso le comunicazioni.
> Mi disse tempo fa che non riesce a essere così aperta con me e condividere i suoi pensieri e concentrarsi sul marito allo stesso tempo. Quindi sta cercando con tutte le sue forze di mettere più distanza possibile tra me e lei. Per potersi concentrare meglio sul marito che sennò si lamenta di lei distante.
> Ha usato proprio la parola concentrarsi.


Per me ha usato la parola giusta. Bisogna scegliere la persona sulla quale centrarsi insieme . Sarebbe preferibile che fosse quella alla quale l'abbiamo promesso e con la quale abbiamo avuto figli.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ciao ffeather sto passando la tua stessa esperienza. Io pure sposato, e forse poco felice, ho cercato le attenzioni di una amica che sembra usare le stesse "armi" psicologiche della tua.
> il sesso col marito quasi una tortura, i momenti passati con me paradiso in terra....è non parlo solo di sesso, anzi, soprattutto di sintonia mentale e sentimentale (diciamo che siamo stati soprattutto amici per molti anni prima di...).
> poi, al momento di scegliere (bada bene, non tra me e il marito ma solo tra il continuare e no)....ecco che compaiono mille scrupoli. La famiglia, la coscienza, la paura di sentirsi ipocrita.e quindi pur tra mille lacrime, parole d'amore (sincere, credo), decidiamo di chiudere.
> ci si incontra dopo nemmeno un giorno. Io col cuore in gola, lo stomaco chiuso e i ricordi di noi davanti gli occhi. Lei, normalmente a suo agio che parlava con una sua amica di un regalo appena ricevuto in famiglia.....come se nulla fosse, o meglio, come se fosse tutto normale.
> ...


Prendo spunto da te e feather (ma ce ne sono molti nella vostra situazione) per cercare di capire cosa (cavolo) volete.
Voi siete sposati, mediamente sereni o infelici, ma non vi passa per la testa di separarvi. Voi trovate un'amante e poi, di fronte al fatto che amanti dovreste rimanere, lei o entrambi scegliete di chiudere.
Dopo passate tempo a struggervi per sapere e sperando di avere la certezza che lei vi ha amato profondamente e che siete stati separati dalle circostanze avverse.
Ma voi avreste potuto, e potete ancora, separavi e rendervi liberi per la donna dalla quale cercate conferme di amore paradisiaco. Non lo fate. Perché? Vi raccontate per non dare dolore inutile alla brava persona (vuol dire cretina?) della moglie, per conservare serenità ai figli. Per me per una brava persona e per i figli non si tradisce e ci si concentra () sul matrimonio e sulla famiglia non ci si fa un'amante.
Però dite che è impossibile perché non provate neppure più attrazione fisica per la brava persona.
E non vi separate.
Io sospetto che il motivo è che avere la moglie accudente e le spese condivise fa comodo e poi stare soli è triste (per voi non per la brava persona e i figli) e non ci sarebbe sicurezza di trovare una donna disponibile a vivere con voi e allora a che pro impoverirsi? Meglio farsi le amanti che capitano e poi "romanticamente" struggersi.
Allora aveva ragione Flaubert quando diceva che Madame Bovary era lui, cioè Emma era un uomo?
Voi come definireste un uomo che sta dove gli fa comodo sentendosi vittima delle circostanze e senza il coraggio di fare una scelta?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Settembre 2013)

Comunque feather ci ho pensato su...
Sai che oggi ho suonato a due matrimoni...
Su uno il prete ha detto, io che non sono sposato, dico che chi tratta bene sua moglie tratta bene sè stesso...

Infatti poi ho chiesto delle cose a mia moglie...
Lei dice che quello che è incriccato resta incriccato e anche se ci metto la colla resta incriccato...

Quindi io so che il rapporto funziona finchè ci sono parti sane...no?
Prendiamo un pianoforte...finchè non si incricca la tavola armonica...tutto è rimediabile...ma si fa una crepa sulla tavola di ghisa...è finita...quel pianoforte non suonerà mai bene...

Ora veniamo ate...

Ho pensato a me...e mi sono detto ma se io avessi un amante che mi fa questi discorsi...scapperei lontano no?

Perchè massa casin...

Infatti comincerei a pensare che io non sono un ornamento piacevole, un di più, un capriccio, un giocattolo, una bella cosa per questa persona...no? Ma un'onda di disturbo...

Poi ho osservato che tratto sempre a male parole le donne che mi parlano male del loro marito...perchè capisci sono marito anch'io...e le manderei tutte sulla via Moglianese a Mestre....ste mogli minestra...perchè mi dico...pensa se anche la mia facesse così...

La mia vieppiù, che legge il forum, mi ha mostrato il dito medio...perchè le ho detto, cara stringi i denti, non metterti a piangere che adesso si fa sesso...perchè si fa sera...ed è ora...

Cioè io mi aspetto che una non parli mai di suo marito...mai..
O che se ne esca con...Conte ma saremo maiali eh? Se ci becca...ti fa nero come minimo...
E io dico...eh lo so...stiamo attenti stiamo sul chi va là...

Io vorrei sentirmi dire...sai Conte da quando facciamo certe cose io e te...con me e mio marito va meglio, perchè anzichè sfogarmi con lui...uso te come ricettacolo di tutte le mie pecole....e quindi uso meno mio marito...e allora lui mi dice...ti trovo cambiata...rompi meno...ma sai che se fai silenzio mi piace di più starti accanto...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque feather ci ho pensato su...
> Sai che oggi ho suonato a due matrimoni...
> Su uno il prete ha detto, io che non sono sposato, dico che chi tratta bene sua moglie tratta bene sè stesso...
> 
> ...


via il Conte mostra sempre più il suo animo nobile... Ma dillo prima che prendi le fanciulle per salvare loro il rapporto di coppia... Il tuo è uno scopo del tutto umanitario... Ok Conte via vengo a trovarti... Però se il mio ragazzo ci scopre spiegaglielo tu che ci si dava da fare per fargli un favore...per sobirti al posto suo le mie lamentele  :rotfl:


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ma non vi passa per la testa di separarvi.


Mi passa per la testa eccome. E non per rendermi libero per la mia (ex) amante.
Te lo spiego per l'ultima volta. Continui a battere il chiodo sempre sullo stesso punto. Non mi tengo la moglie per trovare la cena calda la sera!
Ma sei libera di credere quello che ti pare.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io vorrei sentirmi dire...sai Conte da quando facciamo certe cose io e te...con me e mio marito va meglio, perchè anzichè sfogarmi con lui...uso te come ricettacolo di tutte le mie pecole....e quindi uso meno mio marito...e allora lui mi dice...ti trovo cambiata...rompi meno...ma sai che se fai silenzio mi piace di più starti accanto...


Ma perché tu non sei un amante, sei un sessuologo. È una cosa diversa, capisci? Ma ho capito bene che sei di Cornuda?


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> e sto con mio marito ho deciso. se non che lei voglia che tu la salvi a la porti via. ma se avete rotto..............


Mah.. rotto.. Non so neanche come definirlo. In pratica rimane solo il messaggino della buona notte.
Proprio ieri mi manda una inusuale e lunga email in cui cerca di spiegarsi. 
Il riassunto è che lei mai e poi mai lascerà il marito, in nessun caso. Senza di lui si sentirebbe persa. Premesso questo dice che però sono importante e vorrebbe tenermi nella sua vita ma non sa come, anche perché se mi frequenta e si lascia andare poi le viene dififcile "concentrarsi" sul marito poi.
Che dire...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. rotto.. Non so neanche come definirlo. In pratica rimane solo il messaggino della buona notte.
> Proprio ieri mi manda una inusuale e lunga email in cui cerca di spiegarsi.
> Il riassunto è che lei mai e poi mai lascerà il marito, in nessun caso. Senza di lui si sentirebbe persa. Premesso questo dice che però sono importante e vorrebbe tenermi nella sua vita ma non sa come, anche perché se mi frequenta e si lascia andare poi le viene dififcile "concentrarsi" sul marito poi.
> Che dire...


Che è in difficoltà :smile:


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che dire...


che sei un giocattolo


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...Voi siete sposati, mediamente sereni o infelici, ma non vi passa per la testa di separarvi. Voi trovate un'amante e poi, di fronte al fatto che amanti dovreste rimanere, lei o entrambi scegliete di chiudere.
> Dopo passate tempo a struggervi per sapere e sperando di avere la certezza che lei vi ha amato profondamente e che siete stati separati dalle circostanze avverse.
> Ma voi avreste potuto, e potete ancora, separavi e rendervi liberi per la donna dalla quale cercate conferme di amore paradisiaco. Non lo fate. Perché? Vi raccontate per non dare dolore inutile alla brava persona (vuol dire cretina?) della moglie, per conservare serenità ai figli. Per me per una brava persona e per i figli non si tradisce e ci si concentra () sul matrimonio e sulla famiglia non ci si fa un'amante.


...Brunetta, ma chi ti ha detto che non mi passa per la testa di separarmi? Tutt'altro semmai. Certamente la decisione dopo tanti anni di matrimonio e' difficile, e se lo facessi sull'onda della emotività' allora si che sarei un superficiale, ma ti invito a non giungere a conclusioni affrettate sull'onda del pregiudizio che tutti quelli che hanno una relazione extramatrimoniale lo facciano solo per gioco.
io non ho detto che mai lascerò' mia moglie per amore dei figli, anzi, posso serenamente dirti che a mio parere chi "se la racconta" così' dimostra solo ipocrisia. I figli di fronte a queste scelte c'entra o certo, ma solo marginalmente....il resto e' ipocrisia.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. rotto.. Non so neanche come definirlo. In pratica rimane solo il messaggino della buona notte.
> Proprio ieri mi manda una inusuale e lunga email in cui cerca di spiegarsi.
> Il riassunto è che lei mai e poi mai lascerà il marito, in nessun caso. Senza di lui si sentirebbe persa. Premesso questo dice che però sono importante e vorrebbe tenermi nella sua vita ma non sa come, anche perché se mi frequenta e si lascia andare poi le viene dififcile "concentrarsi" sul marito poi.
> Che dire...


Sono nella tua stessa fase (forse qualche passo piu avanti). Vuoi un consiglio? Taglia pure i messaggini, e' l'unico modo per allontanare la testa da lei, taglia ogni cordone ombelicale. So che è' dura (quando lo suggerivano a me mi sembrava una follia!) ma fintantoché' uno dei due non taglia e' una agonia. Facci caso, ogni mail non porta mai risposte, non porta mai chiusure "definitive"....!!!!entrambi vi date ultimatum che "necessitano" di risposte, di telefonate, di contatti.....è così andate avanti per mesi logorandovi e logorando i ricordi di quello che è' stato.

se vuole il marito la scelta l'ha fatta...è le donne non cambiano idea, fattene una ragione, come ho fatto io!

quindi sta a te, o ti logori sulle 1000 domande che mai avranno risposta (perché come dice il buon Vasco, risposta non ce n'è' !) o continui a prestare il fianco alle sue richieste di tua considerazione, ben sapendo però' che a soffrirci rimarrai solo tu.



ps: pure la mia dice che il frequentarmi le porta ansia col marito e che anche il solo vederci le rende più difficile "concentrarsi" (come dici tu) sul mariti. Cavolo, sono dei cloni!!!


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sono nella tua stessa fase (forse qualche passo piu avanti). Vuoi un consiglio? Taglia pure i messaggini, e' l'unico modo per allontanare la testa da lei, taglia ogni cordone ombelicale. So che è' dura (quando lo suggerivano a me mi sembrava una follia!) ma fintantoché' uno dei due non taglia e' una agonia. Facci caso, ogni mail non porta mai risposte, non porta mai chiusure "definitive"....!!!!entrambi vi date ultimatum che "necessitano" di risposte


Lavoriamo a metri di distanza, anche se lei è nascosta dietro un muro e possono passare settimane prima di essere costretto a vederla, ma basta andare a prendere un caffé e posso sentire la sua voce.
Ancora più dura così.
E si, temo non cambierà idea. Non l'ha cambiata finora. Non vedo perché dovrebbe cambiarla adesso.
Pensa che mi ha anche scritto che non sono il tipo da aspettarla fino a che sarà vecchia e sposarla allora.
Non ho capito perché da vecchia sarebbe diverso. Lasciare il marito quando è vecchio è più facile? Lo abbandona alla casa di riposo e corre da me? Boh...



Etrusco ha detto:


> Cavolo, sono dei cloni!!! 


Così sembra.. Inquetante..


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che è in difficoltà :smile:





tesla ha detto:


> che sei un giocattolo


La lunga email di spiegazioni nasce da una semplice domanda: "cosa sono per te? sono un amico con cui chiaccherare del più e del meno quando non hai di meglio da fare? Perché è quello che stai facendo ora."

E dopo la lunga email del "non lascerò mai mio marito ma ti voglio nella mia vita". Cosa si evince? Che mi vuole nel tempo che ha libero dalla famiglia. Si chiamano hobby...
Davvero, non so che pensare. Mi piacerebbe cullarmi nel pensiero di lei in difficoltà ma innamorata che un giorno vincerà le sue paure. Ma i fatti dicono altro.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La lunga email di spiegazioni nasce da una semplice domanda: "cosa sono per te? sono un amico con cui chiaccherare del più e del meno quando non hai di meglio da fare? Perché è quello che stai facendo ora."
> 
> E dopo la lunga email del "non lascerò mai mio marito ma ti voglio nella mia vita". Cosa si evince? Che mi vuole nel tempo che ha libero dalla famiglia. Si chiamano hobby...
> Davvero, non so che pensare. Mi piacerebbe cullarmi nel pensiero di lei in difficoltà ma innamorata che un giorno vincerà le sue paure. Ma i fatti dicono altro.


Stabikito che l'atteggiamento di lei non mi piace o io mi sono persa un passaggio o tu di diverso da lei cosa stai facendo?
Nel senso che anche tu ti professi innamorato e resti con tua moglie o mi sbaglio?
Giuro che non voglio essere polemica ma vorrei capire


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabikito che l'atteggiamento di lei non mi piace o io mi sono persa un passaggio o tu di diverso da lei cosa stai facendo?
> Nel senso che anche tu ti professi innamorato e resti con tua moglie o mi sbaglio?
> Giuro che non voglio essere polemica ma vorrei capire


E infatti sto pensando se lasciarla. 
Ma dato che una relazione come la sogno io non l'avrò in ogni caso. Meglio che ci pensi su una volta di più. O no?


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sono nella tua stessa fase (forse qualche passo piu avanti). Vuoi un consiglio? Taglia pure i messaggini, e' l'unico modo per allontanare la testa da lei, taglia ogni cordone ombelicale. So che è' dura (quando lo suggerivano a me mi sembrava una follia!) ma fintantoché' uno dei due non taglia e' una agonia. Facci caso, ogni mail non porta mai risposte, non porta mai chiusure "definitive"....!!!!entrambi vi date ultimatum che "necessitano" di risposte, di telefonate, di contatti.....è così andate avanti per mesi logorandovi e logorando i ricordi di quello che è' stato.
> 
> se vuole il marito la scelta l'ha fatta...è le donne non cambiano idea, fattene una ragione, come ho fatto io!
> 
> ...


A me il messaggino della buonanotte non mi turba più di tanto. 
Quello che mi turba, e parecchio, e il ricordo del sogni che ho vissuto con lei e il ricordo del futuro che mi ero immaginato con lei. 
Per non parlare che ho perso la speranza di poter mai avere una relazione con una donna come la sogno e che ho sperimentato per breve tempo con lei. Questo lascia dietro un'apatia profonda. Una sorta di rassegnazione che... Non so neanche come spiegare senza andare il poetico. E poi suono ridicolo. Ma penso che chi ha gli strumenti per capire abbia capito.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E infatti sto pensando se lasciarla.
> Ma dato che una relazione come la sogno io non l'avrò in ogni caso. Meglio che ci pensi su una volta di più. O no?


Guarda, concordo sul fatto che prima di rompere un matrimonio ci devi pensare non un milione di volte, ma un miliardo, ma penso che il punto sia, feather...

Se resti, è perchè decidi che il tuo matrimonio valga la pena di restare in piedi, ora, domani, sempre.
Non eprchè non hai alternative. Perchè le "alternative" hanno il brutto vizio di saltare fuori, vere o false che siano, quando meno te le aspetti.
Oggi è stata questa. Domani?
Un'altra collega, una catechista di tuo figlio, la venditrice di aspirapolvere porta a porta, che ne sai.
E se non sei convinto, CONVINTO, che il tuo matrimonio ha senso -per amore, "per i figli", per la "squadra a vita"- il problema si riproporrà, ogni volta peggio.

Decidi che fare della tua vita con tua moglie, con calma, con estrema calma, ma con l'idea che devi decidere una volta per tutte che cosa vuoi.
Andare avanti facendo finta? Andare avanti con patti chiari amicizia lunga? Separarti?

La presenza o meno di un'altra non dovrebbe essere presa in considerazione, perchè un'altra è una variabile casuale che può o non può arrivare, che può essere seria come no, che puoi riuscire a gestire come no.

Restare perchè non pensi di poter avere di meglio non è una decisione, non è un punto fermo, rimanda solo il problema.

Non ti dico di separarti. Non ti dico di rimanere. Ti suggerisco di prenderti tutto il tempo del mondo epr decidere che fare della tua vita.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E infatti sto pensando se lasciarla.
> Ma dato che una relazione come la sogno io non l'avrò in ogni caso. Meglio che ci pensi su una volta di più. O no?


Non ho capito
Non lasci tua moglie solo perchè non trovi di meglio?


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, concordo sul fatto che prima di rompere un matrimonio ci devi pensare non un milione di volte, ma un miliardo, ma penso che il punto sia, feather...
> 
> Se resti, è perchè decidi che il tuo matrimonio valga la pena di restare in piedi, ora, domani, sempre.
> Non eprchè non hai alternative. Perchè le "alternative" hanno il brutto vizio di saltare fuori, vere o false che siano, quando meno te le aspetti.
> ...


quotissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, concordo sul fatto che prima di rompere un matrimonio ci devi pensare non un milione di volte, ma un miliardo, ma penso che il punto sia, feather...
> 
> Se resti, è perchè decidi che il tuo matrimonio valga la pena di restare in piedi, ora, domani, sempre.
> Non eprchè non hai alternative. Perchè le "alternative" hanno il brutto vizio di saltare fuori, vere o false che siano, quando meno te le aspetti.
> ...


Ecco hai espresso il mio pensiero. Molto meglio di me per altro


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lavoriamo a metri di distanza, anche se lei è nascosta dietro un muro e possono passare settimane prima di essere costretto a vederla, ma basta andare a prendere un caffé e posso sentire la sua voce.
> Ancora più dura così.
> E si, temo non cambierà idea. Non l'ha cambiata finora. Non vedo perché dovrebbe cambiarla adesso.
> Pensa che mi ha anche scritto che non sono il tipo da aspettarla fino a che sarà vecchia e sposarla allora.
> ...


Hann figli piccoli? Se fosse così lei forse immagina che Con figli adulti ce la farebbe ( a prescindere che tu ci sia o no) a lasciare il marito ...credo che in una donna sposata più che il peso del marito pesi la coscienza verso i figli ...  credo anche in un uomo sposato sia la stessa cosa, fermo restando che se il matrimonio si trasforma in una guerra certe decisioni anche se difficili si assumono


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, concordo sul fatto che prima di rompere un matrimonio ci devi pensare non un milione di volte, ma un miliardo, ma penso che il punto sia, feather...
> 
> Se resti, è perchè decidi che il tuo matrimonio valga la pena di restare in piedi, ora, domani, sempre.
> Non eprchè non hai alternative. Perchè le "alternative" hanno il brutto vizio di saltare fuori, vere o false che siano, quando meno te le aspetti.
> ...


Scusa se non taglio la citazione ma col cellulare viene complicato. 

Concordo con ogni parola che hai detto. Sono esattamente i pensieri che ho in testa e cerco di chiarire. 
Non è facile capire fino in fondo la natura di un sentimento. Sto ancora con mia moglie perché non ho alternative o perché in fondo in fondo, è quello che voglio? O ancora, come Brunetta mi ha ripetuto mille volte, per mera convenienza?

Non ho ancora deciso nulla. Ma ora come ora sono tra il 'stare coi patti chiari e amicizia lunga' e il lasciarlo. 
Solo che, come detto, mi riservo di farlo solo quando ne sarò assolutamente convinto. 
E questo forum è un'ottima fonte di spunti per capirci/mi meglio.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hann figli piccoli? Se fosse così lei forse immagina che Con figli adulti ce la farebbe ( a prescindere che tu ci sia o no) a lasciare il marito ...credo che in una donna sposata più che il peso del marito pesi la coscienza verso i figli ...  credo anche in un uomo sposato sia la stessa cosa, fermo restando che se il matrimonio si trasforma in una guerra certe decisioni anche se difficili si assumono


Si, un figlio di quasi tre anni, qualche mese più vecchio del mio. 
E mi ha sempre detto che non rimane solo per il figlio. Ma perché senza la famiglia si sentirebbe persa. Gli da sicurezza e conforto a cui lei non sa rinunciare. 
Per questo fatico a capire perché da vecchia sarebbe differente.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per questo fatico a capire perché da vecchia sarebbe differente.


Anche a me è stata fatta questa assurda proposta, sai? Del tipo "io immagino la mia vecchiaia con te, non uscirai mai dalla mia vita". Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità? 
Persone che non sanno che il futuro non esiste... 
Comunque, io faccio la seguente diagnosi: lei è abbarbicata alla famiglia come *concetto* d'amore "alto", mentre l'amore erotico sta un gradino sotto. Non è questione di amore, ma di ATTACCAMENTO, di DIPENDENZA. Insomma, la tua donna è una debole, che conosce i suoi limiti, è una che probabilmente ama le abitudini, che trova rassicuranti. Non è la gioia, non è la felicità, ma è il benessere: capisci la distinzione? Rinuncia alla felicità perché il benessere è più sicuro, sembra offrire garanzie di stabilità, è una specie di assicurazione sulla vita. Cis ono persone che spendono fortune per le assicurazioni, una delle più grandi trovate per fare fessi i tordi, perché, ripeto, il futuro non esiste. Per la tua donna un tranquillo tran-tran è però una bella illusione di riparo contro i colpi dell'imprevisto e lei distingue tra ciò di cui ha bisogno da ciò che le piace. Tu le piaci, la relazione con te le piace, la sua famiglia non le piace, suo marito non le piace, però ne ha bisogno. Chiaro?


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche a me è stata fatta questa assurda proposta, sai? Del tipo "io immagino la mia vecchiaia con te, non uscirai mai dalla mia vita". Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità?
> Persone che non sanno che il futuro non esiste...
> Comunque, io faccio la seguente diagnosi: lei è abbarbicata alla famiglia come *concetto* d'amore "alto", mentre l'amore erotico sta un gradino sotto. Non è questione di amore, ma di ATTACCAMENTO, di DIPENDENZA. Insomma, la tua donna è una debole, che conosce i suoi limiti, è una che probabilmente ama le abitudini, che trova rassicuranti. Non è la gioia, non è la felicità, ma è il benessere: capisci la distinzione? Rinuncia alla felicità perché il benessere è più sicuro, sembra offrire garanzie di stabilità, è una specie di assicurazione sulla vita. Cis ono persone che spendono fortune per le assicurazioni, una delle più grandi trovate per fare fessi i tordi, perché, ripeto, il futuro non esiste. Per la tua donna un tranquillo tran-tran è però una bella illusione di riparo contro i colpi dell'imprevisto e lei distingue tra ciò di cui ha bisogno da ciò che le piace. Tu le piaci, la relazione con te le piace, la sua famiglia non le piace, suo marito non le piace, però ne ha bisogno. Chiaro?


Purtroppo è chiarissimo. 
Solo che faccio una fatica enorme a rassegnarmici. Non ci voglio credere che sia così. Anche perché per me è l'opposto. Quindi faccio una fatica enorme che qualcuno possa ragionare così. La vita è una sola e rinunciamo alla felicità per un po' di rassicurante e tranquillo tran tran? Per paura..?

In pratica hai scritto quello che ha scritto lei nella lunga email. 
Solo che tu l'hai scritto più chiaro.


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo è chiarissimo.
> Solo che faccio una fatica enorme a rassegnarmici. Non ci voglio credere che sia così. Anche perché per me è l'opposto. Quindi faccio una fatica enorme che qualcuno possa ragionare così. La vita è una sola e rinunciamo alla felicità per un po' di rassicurante e tranquillo tran tran? Per paura..?
> 
> In pratica hai scritto quello che ha scritto lei nella lunga email.
> Solo che tu l'hai scritto più chiaro.


Feather, ma allora lotta, se per te e' l'opposto! Il problema e' che troppo spesso si lotta per i sogni, per mantenerli tali intendo, e molto più complicato e' tradurli in reale, tangibile concretezza che per forza di cose deve passare a uno stato di veglia...
E io credo che magari non si tratti affatto di codardia, ma di un bisogno umano troppo umano di avere comunque un sogno, che è' tale solo se non passa allo stato di veglia.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me il messaggino della buonanotte non mi turba più di tanto.
> Quello che mi turba, e parecchio, e il ricordo del sogni che ho vissuto con lei e il ricordo del futuro che mi ero immaginato con lei.
> Per non parlare che ho perso la speranza di poter mai avere una relazione con una donna come la sogno e che ho sperimentato per breve tempo con lei. Questo lascia dietro un'apatia profonda. Una sorta di rassegnazione che... Non so neanche come spiegare senza andare il poetico. E poi suono ridicolo. Ma penso che chi ha gli strumenti per capire abbia capito.




E come non capirti?....descrivi le mie stesse sensazioni, le mie stesse delusioni
anche con la mia lavoriamo a distanza di pochi metri....è più cerchiamo di evitarci e più ci ritroviamo viso a viso


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Feather, ma allora lotta, se per te e' l'opposto!


Lottare? E come? La realizzazione di questo sogno richiede la sua collaborazione. Se ha ragione fantastica, e temo proprio che c'è l'abbia, cosa posso fare? Trapiantarle il cervello? Una trasfusione di coraggio?


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche a me è stata fatta questa assurda proposta, sai? Del tipo "io immagino la mia vecchiaia con te, non uscirai mai dalla mia vita". Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità?
> Persone che non sanno che il futuro non esiste...
> Comunque, io faccio la seguente diagnosi: lei è abbarbicata alla famiglia come *concetto* d'amore "alto", mentre l'amore erotico sta un gradino sotto. Non è questione di amore, ma di ATTACCAMENTO, di DIPENDENZA. Insomma, la tua donna è una debole, che conosce i suoi limiti, è una che probabilmente ama le abitudini, che trova rassicuranti. Non è la gioia, non è la felicità, ma è il benessere: capisci la distinzione? Rinuncia alla felicità perché il benessere è più sicuro, sembra offrire garanzie di stabilità, è una specie di assicurazione sulla vita. Cis ono persone che spendono fortune per le assicurazioni, una delle più grandi trovate per fare fessi i tordi, perché, ripeto, il futuro non esiste. Per la tua donna un tranquillo tran-tran è però una bella illusione di riparo contro i colpi dell'imprevisto e lei distingue tra ciò di cui ha bisogno da ciò che le piace. Tu le piaci, la relazione con te le piace, la sua famiglia non le piace, suo marito non le piace, però ne ha bisogno. Chiaro?



Fantastica, pensavo di essere l'unico pollo al quale era stata promessa la...vecchiaia!! Mi consolo poco ma evidentemente sta' promessa corrisponde ad un cliché strausato!


condivido pienamente la analisi espressa nella tua diagnosi.....si sposa a puntino con il mio caso. Anzi sembra scritta su misura per il mio caso. Sostanzialmente descrive lo spartiacque tra le persone più passionali e quelle più razionali ( o da me cinicamente definite "anaffettive").


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

Ho la sensazione che tutto questo dispiacere sia dovuto al fatto che lei ha deciso di chiudere. Se fosse rimasta convoi come amante non ve ne sarebbe fregato nulla del fatto che non lasciasse il marito.
Quello che non accettate é che siete rimasti a piedi con loro e a casa non state bene


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che tutto questo dispiacere sia dovuto al fatto che lei ha deciso di chiudere. Se fosse rimasta convoi come amante non ve ne sarebbe fregato nulla del fatto che non lasciasse il marito.
> Quello che non accettate é che siete rimasti a piedi con loro e a casa non state bene


No. Sbagliato.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Feather, ma allora lotta, se per te e' l'opposto! Il problema e' che troppo spesso si lotta per i sogni, per mantenerli tali intendo, e molto più complicato e' tradurli in reale, tangibile concretezza che per forza di cose deve passare a uno stato di veglia...
> E io credo che magari non si tratti affatto di codardia, ma di un bisogno umano troppo umano di avere comunque un sogno, che è' tale solo se non passa allo stato di veglia.



Chiedo scusa a feather se gli rubo la scena, il thread e' suo ma i caso sono uguali. Io pure mi son posto il dubbio di lottare. Ma sai in che si traduce questa lotta? In randellate all'orgoglio, ad accettare al cuore, in notti in bianco.....è il tutto senza alcun risultato.
......diciamo che siamo al limite del masochismo 


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che tutto questo dispiacere sia dovuto al fatto che lei ha deciso di chiudere. Se fosse rimasta convoi come amante non ve ne sarebbe fregato nulla del fatto che non lasciasse il marito.
> Quello che non accettate é che siete rimasti a piedi con loro e a casa non state bene



Avrei preferito mi avesse detto che amava il marito piuttosto che dirmi che amava me, che il nostro amore era impossibile ma profondo, che in una altra vita, in un altra dimensione forse.....

...pure a me ha rifilato la storiella dell'ospizio assieme......saranno sorelle?


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ...pure a me ha rifilato la storiella dell'ospizio assieme......saranno sorelle?


Se non vivessi a 10000 km dall'Italia mi verrebbe il dubbio 
Anzi, avrei il dubbio che sia la stessa donna che sta facendo fessi due tordi. 
Qua nel forum mi hanno già assegnato il tordo d'oro, ma forse c'è ancora quello d'argento disponibile. 
Scusa se la butto sul ridere ma.. Non mi pare mi rimanga altro..


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Avrei preferito mi avesse detto che amava il marito piuttosto che dirmi che amava me, che il nostro amore era impossibile ma profondo, che in una altra vita, in un altra dimensione forse.....
> 
> ...pure a me ha rifilato la storiella dell'ospizio assieme......saranno sorelle?


Ripeto. Se avese decisio di continuare a fare l'amante avresti avuto qualcosa da ridire?


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto. Se avese decisio di continuare a fare l'amante avresti avuto qualcosa da ridire?


Io si.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io si.


Spiegami se vuoi. 
Cosa volevi?
Che lasciasse il marito? E tu solo allora abresti lasciato tua moglie? 
Allora mi sa che ha ragione brunetta, secondo me


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E sì, su questo sei inappuntabilmente morale (non moralistica, morale, vivaddio). E' la libertà che fa la differenza. La libertà che devi all'altro rendendolo edotto della sua situazione in cui tu l'hai cacciato, comprimario smorto del tuo teatrino amoroso. E' l'eterno dilemma: il mio Grande Amore è dalla tua parte, io invece credo nel valore della menzogna quando è senza sconti... Insomma: perché dire la verità, se la verità AUMENTA il dolore universale? Ma dimmi tu se è un dilemma risolvibile... Cosa fa più male? Sapere la verità e essere liberi (liberi di cosa, se non di soffrire il doppio di prima e di contribuire all'entropia universale?) o intuire la verità e però, non sapendola, scegliere (già, perché il marito che ama, sottolineo che ama, non l'imbecille che non avverte nulla) di soffrire quel tanto che ti fa aggrappare alla speranza che chi ami torni da te? E' uno schiavo ributtante un uomo/donna che si sottomette a tale imperativo categorico? No, per me no, per me è solo uno che ama...


La morale e' un complesso normativo interno che poi viene sistematizzato all'esterno, ma qui io mi richiamo al sentimento. Quello che fa la cura dell'altro, con cui hai condiviso affetti che portavano a promesse e speranze e coinvolgimenti condivisi. Il fatto che sia cambiato qualcosa non può a un certo punto relegarsi solo a vissuti separati e autoctoni su questo territorio del condiviso: sarebbe comunque sottoporre a un evidente maltrattamento quegli affetti. Non puoi limitarti a piangerne la modifica, ognuno per proprio conto; si snatura la sua natura. È' lavoro sentimentalmente inteso del sentimento, su cui non puoi stendere un velo, non è giusto sentimentalmente parlando, non moralmente parlando.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spiegami se vuoi.
> Cosa volevi?
> Che lasciasse il marito? E tu solo allora abresti lasciato tua moglie?
> Allora mi sa che ha ragione brunetta, secondo me


Non è escluso che lasci la moglie in ogni caso. 
Se fosse ci fosse stata lei ci sarebbe stato un motivo in più. 
Ora quel motivo non esiste più. Ma rimangono tutti gli altri. 
Mi sono innamorato di un'altra. Tanto bene non andava neanche prima.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La morale e' un complesso normativo interno che poi viene sistematizzato all'esterno, ma qui io mi richiamo al sentimento. Quello che fa la cura dell'altro, con cui hai condiviso affetti che portavano a promesse e speranze e coinvolgimenti condivisi. Il fatto che sia cambiato qualcosa non può a un certo punto relegarsi solo a vissuti separati e autoctoni su questo territorio del condiviso: sarebbe comunque sottoporre a un evidente maltrattamento quegli affetti. Non puoi limitarti a piangerne la modifica, ognuno per proprio conto; si snatura la sua natura. È' lavoro sentimentalmente inteso del sentimento, su cui non puoi stendere un velo, non è giusto sentimentalmente parlando, non moralmente parlando.


Quanto dico è vero. Da un punto di vista etico. 
Ma non viviamo sul pianeta dei bei principi. Ma sul mondo reale. 
Hai snaturato l'essenza stessa del legame che vi unisce. E metterlo per iscritto lo ripristina? O fa solo soffrire l'altro?
Che comunque, ricordo, se non è scemo già sa. Gli stai solo dicendo cose che già sa. 
Il maltrattamento degli affetti non avviene anche, e forse soprattutto, rigirando il coltello nella piaga del compagno? Che già sofferente per quello che ha sentito e intuito viene messo con le spalle al muro davanti alla verità? Non è una inutile violenza anch'essa?
Per ottenere cosa nel mondo reale?


----------



## Leda (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La morale e' un complesso normativo interno che poi viene sistematizzato all'esterno, ma qui io mi richiamo al sentimento. Quello che fa la cura dell'altro, con cui hai condiviso affetti che portavano a promesse e speranze e coinvolgimenti condivisi. Il fatto che sia cambiato qualcosa non può a un certo punto relegarsi solo a vissuti separati e autoctoni su questo territorio del condiviso: sarebbe comunque sottoporre a un evidente maltrattamento quegli affetti. *Non puoi limitarti a piangerne la modifica, ognuno per proprio conto*; si snatura la sua natura. È' lavoro sentimentalmente inteso del sentimento, su cui non puoi stendere un velo, non è giusto sentimentalmente parlando, non moralmente parlando.



Inno, io a pelle la penso e sento come te.
Ma ultimamente sto riflettendo su altro, e in particolare su come il concetto di _giustizia_ in amore vada spogliato del suo imperativo assoluto e declinato in un assoluto a due. Non mi aspetto da chi mi ama che il suo comportamento e il suo sentire si adeguino ad un sentire che sia _giusto_ in astratto, ma che tenga conto di ciò che è giusto per me. Giustizia non può essere dare a tutti la stessa cosa, ma corrispondere ciò che serve a chi ne ha bisogno.
Così, a me può servire ed essere congeniale la verità a tutti i costi, ma noto che c'è chi ha soprattutto bisogno di illudersi. Dare illusioni a chi richiede quelle e condivisione (anche spietata) a chi necessita di quella è riconoscere l'altro/a per quello che è, e forse è un modo migliore di amare.
Credo, ci sto pensando.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Inno, io a pelle la penso e sento come te.
> Ma ultimamente sto riflettendo su altro, e in particolare su come il concetto di _giustizia_ in amore vada spogliato del suo imperativo assoluto e declinato in un assoluto a due. Non mi aspetto da chi mi ama che il suo comportamento e il suo sentire si adeguino ad un sentire che sia _giusto_ in astratto, ma che tenga conto di ciò che è giusto per me. Giustizia non può essere dare a tutti la stessa cosa, ma corrispondere ciò che serve a chi ne ha bisogno.
> Così, a me può servire ed essere congeniale la verità a tutti i costi, ma noto che c'è chi ha soprattutto bisogno di illudersi. Dare illusioni a chi richiede quelle e condivisione (anche spietata) a chi necessita di quella è riconoscere l'altro/a per quello che è, e forse è un modo migliore di amare.
> Credo, ci sto pensando.


Un bellissimo pensiero anche questo. Mi piace molto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, concordo sul fatto che prima di rompere un matrimonio ci devi pensare non un milione di volte, ma un miliardo, ma penso che il punto sia, feather...
> 
> Se resti, è perchè decidi che il tuo matrimonio valga la pena di restare in piedi, ora, domani, sempre.
> Non eprchè non hai alternative. Perchè le "alternative" hanno il brutto vizio di saltare fuori, vere o false che siano, quando meno te le aspetti.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quanto dico è vero. Da un punto di vista etico.
> Ma non viviamo sul pianeta dei bei principi. Ma sul mondo reale.
> Hai snaturato l'essenza stessa del legame che vi unisce. E metterlo per iscritto lo ripristina? O fa solo soffrire l'altro?
> Che comunque, ricordo, se non è scemo già sa. Gli stai solo dicendo cose che già sa.
> ...


Mi rattrista che tu li definisca bei principi, facendo capire che in realtà non li intendi così belli. Io dico che c'è anche il grave scomodo di rigirare il coltello nella propria piaga, di essere messo/a sé con le spalle al muro, di credere che sia anche per sé un'inutile violenza. Continuo a pensare che ci sia una grave trascuratezza nei confronti dell'altro lasciandolo ad arrabattarsi da solo nelle "intuizioni", nel dubbio, nelle ossessioni che sicuramente avrà (mica ce le hai solo tu), nelle supposizioni, tra immagini oscure e trappole della mente, su un territorio comune. Così come tu vuoi sapere, dalla tua amante e perfino da noi, cosa può esserci veramente, cosa può pensare veramente, credo sia legittimo pensare che un con-sorte debba essere oggetto di cura nel non essere lasciato solo sui perché non è più con-sorte senza che gli sia stato detto (per detto mi riferisco a un dire insieme, non a un ESCLUSIVO reciproco sbattimento al muro. Ovviamente la rottura di piatti, oltre che di altro!, ci sta). Se no vaga comunque in un buco nero, che tenta di popolare con pensieri su cui sarà portato penosamente a dubitare, a rimuginare, a cui crederà e però poi rifiuterà e che poi tenterà di accettare, in un' altalena di oscillazioni destabilizzanti, da solo, in una giostra sfibrante su cui nessuno gli fa lumi e che lo porterà prima o poi a dar di stomaco (anche suo malgrado, prima o poi). E su un terreno di promessa di condivisione, condivisione su cui semplicemente non si torna lasciandola morire d'inedia. 
I tradimenti possono essere utilissimi per fare un punto e a capo, può essere anche un buon punto e a capo, anzi. Possono essere molto strutturanti; ma queste forche caudine in tal caso vanno attraversate.
Se poi decidi di separarti, del fatto che i sentimenti sono cambiati le dovrai parlare comunque.
Ovviamente parlo ancora con le sequele di una trave nell'occhio:mrgreen:.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho la sensazione che tutto questo dispiacere sia dovuto al fatto che lei ha deciso di chiudere. Se fosse rimasta convoi come amante non ve ne sarebbe fregato nulla del fatto che non lasciasse il marito.
> Quello che non accettate é che siete rimasti a piedi con loro e a casa non state bene


Standing ovation


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Inno, io a pelle la penso e sento come te.
> Ma ultimamente sto riflettendo su altro, e in particolare su come il concetto di _giustizia_ in amore vada spogliato del suo imperativo assoluto e declinato in un assoluto a due. Non mi aspetto da chi mi ama che il suo comportamento e il suo sentire si adeguino ad un sentire che sia _giusto_ in astratto, ma che tenga conto di ciò che è giusto per me. Giustizia non può essere dare a tutti la stessa cosa, ma corrispondere ciò che serve a chi ne ha bisogno.
> Così, a me può servire ed essere congeniale la verità a tutti i costi, ma noto che c'è chi ha soprattutto bisogno di illudersi. Dare illusioni a chi richiede quelle e condivisione (anche spietata) a chi necessita di quella è riconoscere l'altro/a per quello che è, e forse è un modo migliore di *amare*.
> Credo, ci sto pensando.


Oh sì, se ami. Ma stiamo parlando di casi in cui l'amore viene detto e confermato come esaurito. E' questo che fa la grande differenza. Ma se ami sì, dico che così come dici, per sentieri impervi, sì.


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi rattrista che tu li definisca bei principi, facendo capire che in realtà non li intendi così belli. Io dico che c'è anche il grave scomodo di rigirare il coltello nella propria piaga, di essere messo/a sé con le spalle al muro, di credere che sia anche per sé un'inutile violenza. Continuo a pensare che ci sia una grave trascuratezza nei confronti dell'altro lasciandolo ad arrabattarsi da solo nelle "intuizioni", nel dubbio, nelle ossessioni che sicuramente avrà (mica ce le hai solo tu), nelle supposizioni, tra immagini oscure e trappole della mente, su un territorio comune. Così come tu vuoi sapere, dalla tua amante e perfino da noi, cosa può esserci veramente, cosa può pensare veramente, credo sia legittimo pensare che un con-sorte debba essere oggetto di cura nel non essere lasciato solo sui perché non è più con-sorte senza che gli sia stato detto (per detto mi riferisco a un dire insieme, non a un ESCLUSIVO reciproco sbattimento al muro. Ovviamente la rottura di piatti, oltre che di altro!, ci sta). Se no vaga comunque in un buco nero, che tenta di popolare con pensieri su cui sarà portato penosamente a dubitare, a rimuginare, a cui crederà e però poi rifiuterà e che poi tenterà di accettare, in un' altalena di oscillazioni destabilizzanti, da solo, in una giostra sfibrante su cui nessuno gli fa lumi e che lo porterà prima o poi a dar di stomaco (anche suo malgrado, prima o poi). E su un terreno di promessa di condivisione, condivisione su cui semplicemente non si torna lasciandola morire d'inedia.
> I tradimenti possono essere utilissimi per fare un punto e a capo, può essere anche un buon punto e a capo, anzi. Possono essere molto strutturanti; ma queste forche caudine in tal caso vanno attraversate.
> Se poi decidi di separarti, del fatto che i sentimenti sono cambiati le dovrai parlare comunque.
> Ovviamente parlo ancora con le sequele di una trave nell'occhio:mrgreen:.


Ma tu parti sempre dall'assunto che tutti, nessuno escluso, voglia la verità, tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. 
E che non preferisca invece vivere in un'illusione, magari dolorosa ma meno della certezza. 
Io non ne sono così sicuro che TUTTI vogliano questo. 
Detto ciò.  Certo che dovrò parlare a mia moglie. Anzi, che i miei sentimenti sono cambiati, come ho già detto, lo sa già. 
Ma mi sembra ri-illudersi di poter far finta di niente e andare avanti come niente fosse. E  perciò le dovrò riparlare.


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Inno, io a pelle la penso e sento come te.
> Ma ultimamente sto riflettendo su altro, e in particolare su come il concetto di _giustizia_ in amore vada spogliato del suo imperativo assoluto e declinato in un assoluto a due. Non mi aspetto da chi mi ama che il suo comportamento e il suo sentire si adeguino ad un sentire che sia _giusto_ in astratto, ma che tenga conto di ciò che è giusto per me. Giustizia non può essere dare a tutti la stessa cosa, ma corrispondere ciò che serve a chi ne ha bisogno.
> Così, a me può servire ed essere congeniale la verità a tutti i costi, ma noto che c'è chi ha soprattutto bisogno di illudersi. Dare illusioni a chi richiede quelle e condivisione (anche spietata) a chi necessita di quella è riconoscere l'altro/a per quello che è, e forse è un modo migliore di amare.
> Credo, ci sto pensando.


Lasciamo fuori giustizia e giusto che se tenti di appiccicarli all'amore si staccano come se li avessi forzati con la saliva. Io parlo di reciprocità. Il comportamento di chi sta con me lo vorrei "reciproco", nel senso di _inter-locutorio, _non giusto, che in questi casi non saprei come e dove applicare, se non altro per quanto è personale appunto l'amore e quanto deve invece universalizzare e obiettivare la giustizia. Se non senti questo, a prescindere dalla giustizia che non è richiesta per categoria, si va in un'altra categoria, che è quella dell'utilitarismo (anche di preservare la propria testa da un piatto volante e molto duro, il che ha un suo perché). Interloquire è parlare tra, come inter-esse è essere con. Anche per quanto attiene il mettere l'altro in condizioni di decidere della sua vita o anche "solo" il suo ruolo nello spazio condiviso, in cui è stato messo e si è messo insieme.


----------



## Leda (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Lasciamo fuori giustizia e giusto che se tenti di appiccicarli all'amore si staccano come se li avessi forzati con la saliva. Io parlo di reciprocità. *Il comportamento di chi sta con me lo vorrei "reciproco", nel senso di inter-locutorio, non giusto*, che in questi casi non saprei come e dove applicare, se non altro per quanto è personale appunto l'amore e quanto deve invece universalizzare e obiettivare la giustizia. Se non senti questo, a prescindere dalla giustizia che non è richiesta per categoria, si va in un'altra categoria, che è quella dell'utilitarismo (anche di preservare la propria testa da un piatto volante e molto duro, il che ha un suo perché). Interloquire è parlare tra, come inter-esse è essere con. Anche per quanto attiene il mettere l'altro in condizioni di decidere della sua vita o anche "solo" il suo ruolo nello spazio condiviso, in cui è stato messo e si è messo insieme.



Inno, te lo ripeto, io sento esattamente come te 
Senza interloquire, di fatto, ci si arroga il diritto di stabilire cosa sia giusto o no per sè e per l'altro, ma come atto solipsistico. Che è, di fatto, uno stare da soli in due, costringendo l'altro (nella convinzione di fare il suo bene) a fare lo stesso. Però parto dal presupposto che questo ipotetico 'altro', se la solitudine di coppia gli sta stretta, possa appiccicarmi al muro per primo e pretendere risposte. L'atto mancato mi dà da pensare sul fatto che sia mia esclusiva responsabilità il fatto di tacere e ragionare per conto mio. O mi sbaglio? :singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu parti sempre dall'assunto che tutti, nessuno escluso, voglia la verità, tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità.
> E che non preferisca invece vivere in un'illusione, magari dolorosa ma meno della certezza.
> Io non ne sono così sicuro che TUTTI vogliano questo.
> Detto ciò.  Certo che dovrò parlare a mia moglie. Anzi, che i miei sentimenti sono cambiati, come ho già detto, lo sa già.
> Ma mi sembra ri-illudersi di poter far finta di niente e andare avanti come niente fosse. E  perciò le dovrò riparlare.


Il problema è che tua moglie è sola anche nel non voler sapere la verità, che però già sa, oscillando dall'illusione alla certezza. Ho paura che questa cosa non potrà essere priva di conseguenze, ovvio che predico sulle descrizioni lette, non sulla cognizione diretta. Non so se tu pensi di prenderti cura di tua moglie interpretando (e cogliendoci pure probabilmente) il fatto che preferisca quest'altalena, ma quoto quello che ha detto Leda, può essere un atto d'amore: non di rassegnazione, rinuncia, attesa,  rischia di non venir bene se è così. Magari potrebbe arrivare a non essere così, ma non vedo come ci si possa arrivare procedendo ognuno per conto proprio. Io parlo così anche perché nel primo post tu hai scritto che tua moglie ha _chiesto_, e tu hai risposto con un _silenzio eloquente. _


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Inno, te lo ripeto, io sento esattamente come te
> Senza interloquire, di fatto, ci si arroga il diritto di stabilire cosa sia giusto o no per sè e per l'altro, ma come atto solipsistico. Che è, di fatto, uno stare da soli in due, costringendo l'altro (nella convinzione di fare il suo bene) a fare lo stesso. Però parto dal presupposto che questo ipotetico 'altro', se la solitudine di coppia gli sta stretta, possa appiccicarmi al muro per primo e pretendere risposte. L'atto mancato mi dà da pensare sul fatto che sia mia esclusiva responsabilità il fatto di tacere e ragionare per conto mio. O mi sbaglio? :singleeye:


La moglie di Feather si è sforzata di chiedere...con le lacrime. Questo sforzo dovrebbe essere tanto più considerato quanto più la signora viene descritta come timorosa di rompere il ghiaccio, questo ghiaccio. 

Poi nelle storie ritorna spesso il fatto che siccome nessuno dei due sbatte per primo l'altro al muro:singleeye:, arriva il terzo incomodo e si prende quest'incarico e questo oneroso fardello: anche nella mia! Gente, approfittiamone!:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi passa per la testa eccome. E non per rendermi libero per la mia (ex) amante.
> Te lo spiego per l'ultima volta. Continui a battere il chiodo sempre sullo stesso punto. Non mi tengo la moglie per trovare la cena calda la sera!
> Ma sei libera di credere quello che ti pare.





Etrusco ha detto:


> ...Brunetta, ma chi ti ha detto che non mi passa per la testa di separarmi? Tutt'altro semmai. Certamente la decisione dopo tanti anni di matrimonio e' difficile, e se lo facessi sull'onda della emotività' allora si che sarei un superficiale, ma ti invito a non giungere a conclusioni affrettate sull'onda del pregiudizio che tutti quelli che hanno una relazione extramatrimoniale lo facciano solo per gioco.
> io non ho detto che mai lascerò' mia moglie per amore dei figli, anzi, posso serenamente dirti che a mio parere chi "se la racconta" così' dimostra solo ipocrisia. I figli di fronte a queste scelte c'entra o certo, ma solo marginalmente....il resto e' ipocrisia.


Considerazioni GENERALI. 
Certamente separarsi e dura perché ci si è impegnati per costruirsi quella vita e si considera anche il dolore che si darebbe a chi si pensa di lasciare però tutte queste considerazioni non impediscono di tradire per anni e tormentarsi per capire i veri sentimenti dell'amante e poi dell'altra amante e dopo dell'altra amante e poi l'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stabikito che l'atteggiamento di lei non mi piace o io mi sono persa un passaggio o tu di diverso da lei cosa stai facendo?
> Nel senso che anche tu ti professi innamorato e resti con tua moglie o mi sbaglio?
> Giuro che non voglio essere polemica ma vorrei capire


:up:
Shhh si offende.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me il messaggino della buonanotte non mi turba più di tanto.
> Quello che mi turba, e parecchio, e il* ricordo del sogni *che ho vissuto con lei e il ricordo del* futuro *che mi ero *immaginato* con lei.
> Per non parlare che ho perso la speranza di poter mai avere *una relazione con una donna come la sogno *e che ho sperimentato per breve tempo con lei. Questo lascia dietro un'apatia profonda. Una sorta di rassegnazione che... Non so neanche come spiegare senza andare il poetico. E poi suono ridicolo. Ma penso che chi ha gli strumenti per capire abbia capito.


Io ho capito. E tu?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda, concordo sul fatto che prima di rompere un matrimonio ci devi pensare non un milione di volte, ma un miliardo, ma penso che il punto sia, feather...
> 
> Se resti, è perchè decidi che il tuo matrimonio valga la pena di restare in piedi, ora, domani, sempre.
> Non eprchè non hai alternative. Perchè le "alternative" hanno il brutto vizio di saltare fuori, vere o false che siano, quando meno te le aspetti.
> ...


Stiamo dicendo le stesse cose.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi rattrista che tu li definisca bei principi, facendo capire che in realtà non li intendi così belli. Io dico che c'è anche il grave scomodo di rigirare il coltello nella propria piaga, di essere messo/a sé con le spalle al muro, di credere che sia anche per sé un'inutile violenza. Continuo a pensare che ci sia una grave trascuratezza nei confronti dell'altro lasciandolo ad arrabattarsi da solo nelle "intuizioni", nel dubbio, nelle ossessioni che sicuramente avrà (mica ce le hai solo tu), nelle supposizioni, tra immagini oscure e trappole della mente, su un territorio comune. Così come tu vuoi sapere, dalla tua amante e perfino da noi, cosa può esserci veramente, cosa può pensare veramente, *credo sia legittimo pensare che un con-sorte debba essere oggetto di cura nel non essere lasciato solo sui perché non è più con-sorte senza che gli sia stato detto *(per detto mi riferisco a un dire insieme, non a un ESCLUSIVO reciproco sbattimento al muro. Ovviamente la rottura di piatti, oltre che di altro!, ci sta). Se no vaga comunque in un buco nero, che tenta di popolare con pensieri su cui sarà portato penosamente a dubitare, a rimuginare, a cui crederà e però poi rifiuterà e che poi tenterà di accettare, in un' altalena di oscillazioni destabilizzanti, da solo, in una giostra sfibrante su cui nessuno gli fa lumi e che lo porterà prima o poi a dar di stomaco (anche suo malgrado, prima o poi). E su un terreno di promessa di condivisione, condivisione su cui semplicemente non si torna lasciandola morire d'inedia.
> I tradimenti possono essere utilissimi per fare un punto e a capo, può essere anche un buon punto e a capo, anzi. Possono essere molto strutturanti; ma queste forche caudine in tal caso vanno attraversate.
> Se poi decidi di separarti, del fatto che i sentimenti sono cambiati le dovrai parlare comunque.
> Ovviamente parlo ancora con le sequele di una trave nell'occhio:mrgreen:.


:up:


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il problema è che tua moglie è sola anche nel non voler sapere la verità, che però già sa, oscillando dall'illusione alla certezza. Ho paura che questa cosa non potrà essere priva di conseguenze, ovvio che predico sulle descrizioni lette, non sulla cognizione diretta. Non so se tu pensi di prenderti cura di tua moglie interpretando (e cogliendoci pure probabilmente) il fatto che preferisca quest'altalena, ma quoto quello che ha detto Leda, può essere un atto d'amore: non di rassegnazione, rinuncia, attesa,  rischia di non venir bene se è così. Magari potrebbe arrivare a non essere così, ma non vedo come ci si possa arrivare procedendo ognuno per conto proprio. Io parlo così anche perché nel primo post tu hai scritto che tua moglie ha _chiesto_, e tu hai risposto con un _silenzio eloquente. _


Io non penso di prendermi cura di mia moglie. Non ne sono in grado in questo stato. 
Mi sento solo a casa mia. Ho problemi a contenere questa mia solitudine, figuriamoci prendersi cura di un'altra.
Dopo "il silenzio eloquente" ci sono stati altri scambi nei quali le ho sottolineato la distanza che avverto tra di noi. 
Mia moglie può non essere un'aquila ma non è neanche un'handicappata mentale. Davvero gli devo scandire le sillabe una per una?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non penso di prendermi cura di mia moglie. Non ne sono in grado in questo stato.
> Mi sento solo a casa mia. Ho problemi a contenere questa mia solitudine, figuriamoci prendersi cura di un'altra.
> Dopo "il silenzio eloquente" ci sono stati altri scambi nei quali le ho sottolineato la distanza che avverto tra di noi.
> Mia moglie può non essere un'aquila ma non è neanche un'handicappata mentale. Davvero gli devo scandire le sillabe una per una?


Sì.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non penso di prendermi cura di mia moglie. Non ne sono in grado in questo stato.
> Mi sento solo a casa mia. Ho problemi a contenere questa mia solitudine, figuriamoci prendersi cura di un'altra.
> *Dopo "il silenzio eloquente" ci sono stati altri scambi nei quali le ho sottolineato la distanza che avverto tra di noi.
> Mia moglie può non essere un'aquila ma non è neanche un'handicappata mentale. Davvero gli devo scandire le sillabe una per una*?



A me viene di nuovo il dubbio che tua moglie sì, ha capito benissimo, e vuole così tanto il secondo figlio pensando che questo possa rinsaldare il vostro matrimonio, riportarti a letto con lei, ritrovare un marito innamorato di sua moglie che porta in grembo suo figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

*feather*

Ti sembro dura ma è perché tu sei un sognatore e le donne (hai letto quante, totalmente diverse per indole, stile e storia, ti hanno scritto cose simili?) sanno distinguere i sogni dalla vita.
Tua moglie saprà che sei un sognatore e ti avrà amato anche per questo tuo lato, magari scambiandolo per capacità di sognare e progettare un futuro reale e concreto. Se sa che sei un sognatore può avere pensato che tu fossi in una fase di sogno che sarebbe passata.
Tu ti struggi e sei venuto qui per cercare di capire il significato di cose chiare che ti ha detto l'amante ma ancora non capisci perfettamente e non ti capaciti.
Per quale motivo tua moglie dovrebbe aver capito tutto grazie a eloquenti silenzi o mezze frasi? Per quale ragione non dovrebbe farsi qualche sogno e illusione anche lei?
Hai dedicato tanto impegno a capire l'amante, non puoi dedicare un po' di tempo a capire tua moglie e a farti capire?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembro dura ma è perché tu sei un sognatore e le donne (hai letto quante, totalmente diverse per indole, stile e storia, ti hanno scritto cose simili?) sanno distinguere i sogni dalla vita.
> Tua moglie saprà che sei un sognatore e ti avrà amato anche per questo tuo lato, magari scambiandolo per capacità di sognare e progettare un futuro reale e concreto. Se sa che sei un sognatore *può avere pensato che tu fossi in una fase di sogno che sarebbe passata.*
> Tu ti struggi e sei venuto qui per cercare di capire il significato di cose chiare che ti ha detto l'amante ma ancora non capisci perfettamente e non ti capaciti.
> *Per quale motivo tua moglie dovrebbe aver capito tutto grazie a eloquenti silenzi o mezze frasi? Per quale ragione non dovrebbe farsi qualche sogno e illusione anche lei?*
> Hai dedicato tanto impegno a capire l'amante, *non puoi dedicare un po' di tempo a capire tua moglie e a farti capire*?



Anche, sì.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente descrive lo spartiacque tra le persone più passionali e quelle più razionali ( o da me cinicamente definite "anaffettive"). 


Magari non sono anaffettive, ma di sicuro sono tiepide, e lo sono il più delle volte per paura, non per saggezza. La saggezza dice che non esiste amore che non si sgonfi nel tempo, la paura traveste di saggezza quello che non sa maneggiare. La paura non viene affatto dalle condizioni materiali dell'esistere, cioè non viene da scrupoli morali verso i propri cari a cui si è legati, sono troppo rare le persone che non siano totalmente egoiste (lo diceva Leopardi, che l'amore più grande l'abbiamo sempre e solo per noi stessi e io condivido il pensiero, in questo non mi faccio illusioni proprio). La paura non viene da lì, anzi è un'ipocrisia se si sventolano i principi in questi casi (e mi pare che la donna di feather abbia avuto l'onestà di non farlo), ma la paura viene dalla percezione della propria incapacità, della propria limitatezza, della propria fragilità, della propria minorità, vorrei dire... Il mio amante non ha mai avuto nessun senso di colpa verso i suoi, ma è rimasto e rimane lì perché riconosce di non essere capace di cambiare, riconosce di avere bisogno della famiglia com puntello per se stesso. Puntello per una personalità scarsamente sicura di sé, "infantile", come più di una volta mi ha anche detto. 
Non ci si può fare nulla, se non riconoscere che siamo forse folli noi, ed egoisti in in altro senso, magari, ma di sicuro non rinunciatari e di sicuro molto più vivi... "_Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i loro mort_i" dice Gesù sibillino in un pezzo di vangelo. Credo sia la chiave per rassegnarci, con una punta di dispiacere per questi morti (che sono i nostri amanti e le loro legittime unioni-puntello) ma soprattutto una benedizione per noi, che siamo vivi.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Inno, te lo ripeto, io sento esattamente come te
> Senza interloquire, di fatto, ci si arroga il diritto di stabilire cosa sia giusto o no per sè e per l'altro, ma come atto solipsistico. Che è, di fatto, uno stare da soli in due, costringendo l'altro (nella convinzione di fare il suo bene) a fare lo stesso. Però parto dal presupposto che questo ipotetico 'altro', se la solitudine di coppia gli sta stretta, possa appiccicarmi al muro per primo e pretendere risposte. *L'atto mancato* mi dà da pensare sul fatto che sia mia esclusiva responsabilità il fatto di tacere e ragionare per conto mio. O mi sbaglio? :singleeye:


Ecco il punto, almeno per la mia storia... Si parla del tempo o si fa altro (Lui, GA, Grande Amore, è semplicemente andato via), e si manca coscientemente, volutamente LA domanda... Nel mio caso, risolto dentro di me e _da sola_ perché l'atto mancato mi ha riconsegnato a me stessa senza vincoli ("ora siamo amici", dice GA) il dilemma, sto cercando di ri-conquistare GA, che fa il prezioso, il molto moltissimo prezioso. Anche questo è _inter-loqui, _@Innominata. E mi pare che la scelta del mio uomo di non fare LA domanda sia quanto di più amoroso e amorevole potesse fare. Tra persone intelligenti è chiaro che io so che lui sa e che lui sa che io so che lui sa, ma questo non-detto non pesa, visto che me lo sta facendo "scontare", e giustamente, ora. Se avesse fatto la domanda allora, avrei detto sì, c'è un altro. E con questo _entrambi_ ci saremmo tagliati fuori per sempre da "noi due" e dal clima comunque ricostruttivo che oggi c'è.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto. Se avese decisio di continuare a fare l'amante avresti avuto qualcosa da ridire?



Insisti? Sono stato io a chiudere perché non sono riuscito a sostenere una situazione "ibrida" non lei. Mi pareva di essere stato cchiaro lei sarebbe andata avanti col ti chiamo non ti chiamo, ci vediamo non di vediamo per mesi.
lei avrebbe voluto continuare un tale rapporto. Io esattamente il contrario...che scemo!!!


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Se non vivessi a 10000 km dall'Italia mi verrebbe il dubbio
> Anzi, avrei il dubbio che sia la stessa donna che sta facendo fessi due tordi.
> Qua nel forum mi hanno già assegnato il tordo d'oro, ma forse c'è ancora quello d'argento disponibile.
> Scusa se la butto sul ridere ma.. Non mi pare mi rimanga altro..


il tordo d'oro ci spetta ex aequo!!,


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Inno, io a pelle la penso e sento come te.
> Ma ultimamente sto riflettendo su altro, e in particolare su come il concetto di _giustizia_ in amore vada spogliato del suo imperativo assoluto e declinato in un assoluto a due. Non mi aspetto da chi mi ama che il suo comportamento e il suo sentire si adeguino ad un sentire che sia _giusto_ in astratto, ma che tenga conto di ciò che è giusto per me. Giustizia non può essere dare a tutti la stessa cosa, ma corrispondere ciò che serve a chi ne ha bisogno.
> Così, a me può servire ed essere congeniale la verità a tutti i costi, ma noto che c'è chi ha soprattutto bisogno di illudersi. Dare illusioni a chi richiede quelle e condivisione (anche spietata) a chi necessita di quella è riconoscere l'altro/a per quello che è, e forse è un modo migliore di amare.
> Credo, ci sto pensando.



Riesci a dire belle cose con belle parole. Condivido la raffinata teoria!


----------



## Leda (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Riesci a dire belle cose con belle parole. Condivido la raffinata teoria!


Grazie, come sei gentile 
La riflessione intanto prosegue, e stavolta s'attarda su quanto siamo tutti un po' paralizzati dal timore di sbagliare, come se fare errori, anche in buona fede, non fosse più cosa lecita e inevitabile e la linea di condotta ideale fosse una e una soltanto. Che omologazione raccapricciante.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Considerazioni GENERALI.
> Certamente separarsi e dura perché ci si è impegnati per costruirsi quella vita e si considera anche il dolore che si darebbe a chi si pensa di lasciare però tutte queste considerazioni non impediscono di tradire per anni e tormentarsi per capire i veri sentimenti dell'amante e *poi dell'altra amante e dopo dell'altra amante e poi l'altra*.



Perdonami credo che generalizzare i sentimenti e le considerazioni nel giudicarli sia un po' troppo semplicistico. Ho così' poca chiarezza dentro di me che sarebbe difficile portarla a galla adesso nel matrimonio.
ps: sul neretto, non conosco la tua esperienza ma io vivo per la prima volta questa esperienza. Ne sono sconvolto e francamente ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Mi dispiace però' che continui tu a a parlare per cliché come se fossi un traditore seriale. Mi Sto arrivando! Che sbagli bersaglio, non so chi hai in testa mentre rispondi a me, ma ti assicuro, anzi ti confermò visto che già te lo avevo detto, non mi sono cercato la concubina, proprio no


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Che omologazione raccapricciante.


Più che omologazione raccapriccante mi sembra la naturale e direi doverosa tendenza all'essere individui migliori che non causano sofferenza non-necessaria.
Ci sarebbe però da capire se il concetto di sofferenza non-necessaria ha senso.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Magari non sono anaffettive, ma di sicuro sono tiepide, e lo sono il più delle volte per paura, non per saggezza. La saggezza dice che non esiste amore che non si sgonfi nel tempo, la paura traveste di saggezza quello che non sa maneggiare. La paura non viene affatto dalle condizioni materiali dell'esistere, cioè non viene da scrupoli morali verso i propri cari a cui si è legati, sono troppo rare le persone che non siano totalmente egoiste (lo diceva Leopardi, che l'amore più grande l'abbiamo sempre e solo per noi stessi e io condivido il pensiero, in questo non mi faccio illusioni proprio). La paura non viene da lì, anzi è un'ipocrisia se si sventolano i principi in questi casi (e mi pare che la donna di feather abbia avuto l'onestà di non farlo), ma la paura viene dalla percezione della propria incapacità, della propria limitatezza, della propria fragilità, della propria minorità, vorrei dire... Il mio amante non ha mai avuto nessun senso di colpa verso i suoi, ma è rimasto e rimane lì perché riconosce di non essere capace di cambiare, riconosce di avere bisogno della famiglia com puntello per se stesso. Puntello per una personalità scarsamente sicura di sé, "infantile", come più di una volta mi ha anche detto.
> Non ci si può fare nulla, se non riconoscere che siamo forse folli noi, ed egoisti in in altro senso, magari, ma di sicuro non rinunciatari e di sicuro molto più vivi... "_Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i loro mort_i" dice Gesù sibillino in un pezzo di vangelo. Credo sia la chiave per rassegnarci, con una punta di dispiacere per questi morti (che sono i nostri amanti e le loro legittime unioni-puntello) ma soprattutto una benedizione per noi, che siamo vivi.



Fantastica ti ringrazio. Hai scritto quello che nei momenti "positivi" anche io penso (nei negativi, purtroppo, mi esce la definizione di una lei soprattutto "opportunistica", ma la uso più per legittima difesa del dolore che provo che per reale convincimento). 
Pproprio ieri parlando con una amica le ho detto come la kmia indole di sentir un tale dolore interno per essere un sognatore folle la preferisco perché' mi fa comunque sentire VIVO, ho usato la tua stessa definizione e il tuo stesso concetto (seppur espresso in maniera sensibilmente più primitiva di quanto fatto da te).

e mi consola sapere che non sono l'unico ad avere questa sensibilità che porta sicuramente più dolore di chi per "paura", nell'accezione da te usata, si chiude a riccio per difesa


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Perdonami credo che generalizzare i sentimenti e le considerazioni nel giudicarli sia un po' troppo semplicistico. Ho così' poca chiarezza dentro di me che sarebbe difficile portarla a galla adesso nel matrimonio.
> ps: sul neretto, non conosco la tua esperienza ma io vivo per la prima volta questa esperienza. Ne sono sconvolto e francamente ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Mi dispiace però' che continui tu a a parlare per cliché come se fossi un traditore seriale. Mi Sto arrivando! Che sbagli bersaglio, non so chi hai in testa mentre rispondi a me, ma ti assicuro, anzi ti confermò visto che già te lo avevo detto, non mi sono cercato la concubina, proprio no


Io invece credo lo avrei rifatto. Quello che ho provato con la mia amante, anche se breve "giustifica" tutto il dolore che ho provato dopo. Non posso invece dire che giustifica il dolore che prova mia moglie. 
Ma temo i problemi con lei fossero lì da prima.

Non ti affaticare a rispondere a Brunetta, è rancoroso a un livello che non avevo mai visto in una persona. Ogni tanto ha dei post interessanti, ma sono sepolti in mezzo a decine di: "sei un traditore bastardo senza coglioni impotente, che non ha le palle di dirlo a sua moglie. Muori bastardo!"
Dopo le prime tre volte che me l'ha fatto notare ho smesso di farci caso. È il suo punto di vista, rispettalo per quello che è.


----------



## Leda (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Più che omologazione raccapriccante mi sembra la naturale e direi doverosa tendenza all'essere individui migliori che non causano sofferenza non-necessaria.
> *Ci sarebbe però da capire se il concetto di sofferenza non-necessaria ha senso*.


Ci siamo capiti, feather


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Grazie, come sei gentile
> La riflessione intanto prosegue, e stavolta s'attarda su quanto siamo tutti un po' paralizzati dal timore di sbagliare, come se fare errori, anche in buona fede, non fosse più cosa lecita e inevitabile e la linea di condotta ideale fosse una e una soltanto. Che omologazione raccapricciante.


La posta in gioco e' elevata, ci siamo noi, i nostri affetti, la nostra vita e il nostro e il loro futuro. Sono decisioni a cui nessuna scuola ci ha preparato, decisioni che mai avremmo pensato di dover prendere.....credo sia umano un tale smarrimento.
il lato positivo dell'esperienza e' che mi sono guardato dentro come non facevo da decenni, e l'ordine che sto cercando di mettere dentro di me riguarda tutta la mia sfera, da quella sentimentale a quella professionale....un vero trasloco dell'anima!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Considerazioni generali.
Se scrivo considerazioni GENERALI, vuol dire che intendo parlare in generale e non in particolare.

Si capisce che intendo in generale?
Ognuno valuterà in quale misura può corrispondere a sé.


Io credo che gli esseri umani abbiano la straordinaria capacità della narrazione. 
Ognuno fa una narrazione della propria vita che tende o ad adattare gli eventi alla propria visione del mondo o ad adattare la propria visione del mondo agli eventi. Questo accade perché la cosa che più temiamo è l'incoerenza e l'ipocrisia.
A volte questo adattamento è un aggiustamento della realtà.
L'adattamento (o aggiustamento) tende soprattutto a sovrastimare se stessi, i propri sentimenti, i propri scrupoli di non causare dolore e, di conseguenza, anche a sovrastimare o i sentimenti positivi degli altri o a sottostimarli a secondo di come si inseriscono in quella narrazione.
Chi ha un amante tende a sovrastimare i sentimenti di questi e per questi e a sottostimare quelli del compagno, spesso considerato poco passionale.
Queste valutazioni vengono fatte senza considerare aspetti fondamentali: non si possono paragonare persone in condizioni diverse (es. l'amante in situazione segreta con il compagno nella quotidianeità); le reazioni degli altri sono determinate anche dalle nostre azioni (es. se si rientra a casa musoni e freddi non si troverà facilmente l'entusiasmo che si trova con l'amante con il quale ci si rapporta in altro modo); i sentimenti si valutano da quello che si fa, giorno per giorno del corso degli anni, e non da quello che si dice di provare (es. altrimenti farebbe bene un bambino a pensare che l'animatore che lo fa ridere e gli dà le caramelle gli vuole più bene della mamma che lo rimprovera e che vuole che mangi gli spinaci); la vita sognata non ha nulla a che fare con la vita vissuta.
Aggiungerei che è piuttosto inverosimile (invece quasi sempre presente in queste narrazioni) che tra miliardi di persone presenti sulla faccia della terra quella che si è scoperta come ideale e con la quale (se solo se, se, se)  si vivrebbe una vita perfetta, quella sognata, la si sia trovata (quale straordinario caso del destino) proprio nell'ufficio accanto al proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece credo lo avrei rifatto. Quello che ho provato con la mia amante, anche se breve "giustifica" tutto il dolore che ho provato dopo. Non posso invece dire che giustifica il dolore che prova mia moglie.
> Ma temo i problemi con lei fossero lì da prima.
> 
> Non ti affaticare a rispondere a Brunetta, è rancoroso a un livello che non avevo mai visto in una persona. Ogni tanto ha dei post interessanti, ma sono sepolti in mezzo a decine di:* "sei un traditore bastardo senza coglioni impotente, che non ha le palle di dirlo a sua moglie. Muori bastardo!"*
> Dopo le prime tre volte che me l'ha fatto notare ho smesso di farci caso. È il suo punto di vista, rispettalo per quello che è.


 te l'ho già detto, semmai posso essere rancorosA e non rancoroso.
Però non sono rancorosa manco per niente.
E poi come potrei essere rancorosa con te o Etrusco? Non ho nulla a che fare con voi se non qualche post. 
Certamente, per mia indole (o per il mio stile narrativo ;-) ) io sono per la lealtà e la sincerità e nei miei rapporti lascio alle altre persone adulte decidere cosa è meglio per loro anche correndo il rischio di sentirmi dare della cattiva (o rancorosa ) piuttosto che mentire scegliendo al loro posto.
Insulti non ne ho usati e neppure ho espresso giudizi su di te; semplicemente ho usato il sarcasmo per farti notare che ti struggi per l'amante e non per tua moglie, che è la persona con la quale hai preso impegni, anche facendo un figlio.


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Magari non sono anaffettive, ma di sicuro sono tiepide, e lo sono il più delle volte per paura, non per saggezza. La saggezza dice che non esiste amore che non si sgonfi nel tempo, la paura traveste di saggezza quello che non sa maneggiare. La paura non viene affatto dalle condizioni materiali dell'esistere, cioè non viene da scrupoli morali verso i propri cari a cui si è legati, sono troppo rare le persone che non siano totalmente egoiste (lo diceva Leopardi, che l'amore più grande l'abbiamo sempre e solo per noi stessi e io condivido il pensiero, in questo non mi faccio illusioni proprio). La paura non viene da lì, anzi è un'ipocrisia se si sventolano i principi in questi casi (e mi pare che la donna di feather abbia avuto l'onestà di non farlo), ma la paura viene dalla percezione della propria incapacità, della propria limitatezza, della propria fragilità, della propria minorità, vorrei dire... Il mio amante non ha mai avuto nessun senso di colpa verso i suoi, ma è rimasto e rimane lì perché riconosce di non essere capace di cambiare, riconosce di avere bisogno della famiglia com puntello per se stesso. Puntello per una personalità scarsamente sicura di sé, "infantile", come più di una volta mi ha anche detto.
> Non ci si può fare nulla, se non riconoscere che siamo forse folli noi, ed egoisti in in altro senso, magari, ma di sicuro non rinunciatari e di sicuro molto più vivi... "_Lascia che i morti seppelliscano i loro mort_i" dice Gesù sibillino in un pezzo di vangelo. Credo sia la chiave per rassegnarci, con una punta di dispiacere per questi morti (che sono i nostri amanti e le loro legittime unioni-puntello) ma soprattutto una benedizione per noi, che siamo vivi.



Fantastica, capisco il discorso generale dell'opportunismo, ma troppa acrimonia nei riferimenti:sorpreso:...morti, chiamarli morti con l'invito evangelico a distogliere lo sguardo da loro, fatto dal sibillino Gesù...sono parole forti. Forse alcuni di quei morti sono persone che, a volte, si stanno adoperando per coltivare o ri-coltivare la loro dimora comune, magari cercando di tranne vita e non crogiolandosi in un sudario. Magari stanno lavorando sodo, e anche con qualche squarcio nelle gambe che li fa zoppicare. Magari sperano di arrivare o ri arrivare a sentire i brividi gradevoli dell'intimita' della quotidianità (Matraini copyright), ci credono e si avventurano nella privatezza dietro la porta. Evocare immagini di tumulazioni non mi sembra carino. Io auguro anche ai nostri Feather ed Etrusco di poter arrivare finalmente un giorno, se "torneranno" a casa, a fare baldoria, perché a volte succede. E comunque l'essere più' vivi non è' che sempre coincida con travolgenti storie d'amore.
Scusa.


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> La posta in gioco e' elevata, ci siamo noi, i nostri affetti, la nostra vita e il nostro e il loro futuro. Sono decisioni a cui nessuna scuola ci ha preparato, decisioni che mai avremmo pensato di dover prendere.....credo sia umano un tale smarrimento.
> il lato positivo dell'esperienza e' che mi sono guardato dentro come non facevo da decenni, e l'ordine che sto cercando di mettere dentro di me riguarda tutta la mia sfera, da quella sentimentale a quella professionale....un vero trasloco dell'anima!!!! 


Be' questo potrebbe essere (stato, ancora non so) un tradimento strutturante!:up: Con necessaria destrutturazione antecedente, si', capita. L'importante e' farlo fruttare nella direzione che si percepirà più percorribile per la miglior quota di potere rivitalizzante per se' e dintorni...


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> .... e neppure ho espresso giudizi su di te...


Prova a rileggenti, hai sentenziato senza leggere. Ma non importa, ognuno rimane delle sue idee (e delle sue sentenze)


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Prova a rileggenti, hai sentenziato senza leggere. Ma non importa, ognuno rimane delle sue idee (e delle sue sentenze) 


Vabbè, ti faccio contento.
Sei un vigliacco traditore come milioni prima e dopo di te che inganna chi gli vuol bene senza aver il coraggio di fare una scelta chiara e si fa scudo del desiderio di non far soffrire.
Contento?
Questo è dare giudizi (come TU hai fatto con me dandomi della rancorosa che sentenzia. 
Probabilmente ti sei sentito punto sul vivo.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente ti sei sentito punto sul vivo.



So che ti darò' una delusione, ma francamente non t'avevo proprio preso in considerazione!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> So che ti darò' una delusione, ma francamente non t'avevo proprio preso in considerazione! 


Appunto :mrgreen:Lo sospettavo. Il rifiuto è stato totale.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Insisti? Sono stato io a chiudere perché non sono riuscito a sostenere una situazione "ibrida" non lei. Mi pareva di essere stato cchiaro lei sarebbe andata avanti col ti chiamo non ti chiamo, ci vediamo non di vediamo per mesi.
> lei avrebbe voluto continuare un tale rapporto. Io esattamente il contrario...che scemo!!!


Non riesco a spiegarmi. Mi spiace.
Se lei fosse stata un'amante che si fa sentire, che sta bene con te che trova il modo di vederti che non pianta musi ecc ecc saresti andato avanti?
Io non sto giudicando la tua vita, so cosa significa avere un'amante. Non riesco a capire i dubbi sul matrimonio che vanno e vengono dipendendo dall'umore dell'amante. 
Tanto so che non sono chiara comunque


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> via il Conte mostra sempre più il suo animo nobile... Ma dillo prima che prendi le fanciulle per salvare loro il rapporto di coppia... Il tuo è uno scopo del tutto umanitario... Ok Conte via vengo a trovarti... Però se il mio ragazzo ci scopre spiegaglielo tu che ci si dava da fare per fargli un favore...per sobirti al posto suo le mie lamentele  :rotfl:


Vedrai sarò furbissimo vedrai...
E se mi tiene il broncio gli dico...ma figuriamoci...ma mi hai visto?
Chi darebbe una chanche a me?
Credimi ragazzo mio...mi hai visto?

E come disse saggiamente quella donna...

Io non capisco come si possa darla ad un uomo come il conte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma poi io ho la copertura inattaccabile no?
Cosa dicono?

Sono andata a messa a confessarmi no?
E ho parlato con l'organista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Più innocente ed innocuo di me non c'è nessuno no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma perché tu non sei un amante, sei un sessuologo. È una cosa diversa, capisci? Ma ho capito bene che sei di Cornuda?


Io sono un monologo...medico della mona...
E vengo da Cornedo...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. rotto.. Non so neanche come definirlo. In pratica rimane solo il messaggino della buona notte.
> Proprio ieri mi manda una inusuale e lunga email in cui cerca di spiegarsi.
> Il riassunto è che lei mai e poi mai lascerà il marito, in nessun caso. Senza di lui si sentirebbe persa. Premesso questo dice che però sono importante e vorrebbe tenermi nella sua vita ma non sa come, anche perché se mi frequenta e si lascia andare poi le viene dififcile "concentrarsi" sul marito poi.
> Che dire...


Credimi sentirsi persa...per una donna è la peggiore delle situazioni...credimi...
Ma non hai mai visto che le donne passano la vita a ritrovare sè stesse?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La lunga email di spiegazioni nasce da una semplice domanda: "cosa sono per te? sono un amico con cui chiaccherare del più e del meno quando non hai di meglio da fare? Perché è quello che stai facendo ora."
> 
> E dopo la lunga email del "non lascerò mai mio marito ma ti voglio nella mia vita". Cosa si evince? Che mi vuole nel tempo che ha libero dalla famiglia. Si chiamano hobby...
> Davvero, non so che pensare. Mi piacerebbe cullarmi nel pensiero di lei in difficoltà ma innamorata che un giorno vincerà le sue paure. Ma i fatti dicono altro.


Senti tu le dai troppo retta e ti incasini la mentalità...
Visto che effetton?
Non lascio mio marito ma ti voglio nella mia vita...

Poi un giorno ti dirà senti se la do via a chi mi pare do via del mio e non del tuo eh?

Ti fotti...credimi...ti riduce in confusion...

Tu dille sempre si, e poi fai come ti pare...


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi. Mi spiace.
> Se lei fosse stata un'amante che si fa sentire, che sta bene con te che trova il modo di vederti che non pianta musi ecc ecc saresti andato avanti?
> Io non sto giudicando la tua vita, so cosa significa avere un'amante. Non riesco a capire i dubbi sul matrimonio che vanno e vengono dipendendo dall'umore dell'amante.
> Tanto so che non sono chiara comunque



Allrora ti chiedo scusa io, forse ho frainteso.
Si, sarei andato avanti. I dubbi sul mio matrimonio sono rimasti, più impellenti che mai. Il rapporto causa effetto del nostro rapporto con i problemi del mio matrimonio non li ho ricostruiti. Ma lei non era un'alternativa che sfumata dissolve la scelta tra il rimanere nel matrimonio o meno. Sicuramente era una "distrazione" (brutta parola che non rende l'idea) che annebbiava la capacità' critica e di analisi necessaria a capire cosa realmente voglio dal futuro della mia coppia.....più chiaro?


ps: dubbi che ovviamente son rimasti tutti. In questo mi sento molto "vicino" a feather....credo di vivere lo stesso dramma


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche a me è stata fatta questa assurda proposta, sai? Del tipo "io immagino la mia vecchiaia con te, non uscirai mai dalla mia vita". Ma ti rendi conto dell'assurdità?
> Persone che non sanno che il futuro non esiste...
> Comunque, io faccio la seguente diagnosi: lei è abbarbicata alla famiglia come *concetto* d'amore "alto", mentre l'amore erotico sta un gradino sotto. Non è questione di amore, ma di ATTACCAMENTO, di DIPENDENZA. Insomma, la tua donna è una debole, che conosce i suoi limiti, è una che probabilmente ama le abitudini, che trova rassicuranti. Non è la gioia, non è la felicità, ma è il benessere: capisci la distinzione? Rinuncia alla felicità perché il benessere è più sicuro, sembra offrire garanzie di stabilità, è una specie di assicurazione sulla vita. Cis ono persone che spendono fortune per le assicurazioni, una delle più grandi trovate per fare fessi i tordi, perché, ripeto, il futuro non esiste. Per la tua donna un tranquillo tran-tran è però una bella illusione di riparo contro i colpi dell'imprevisto e lei distingue tra ciò di cui ha bisogno da ciò che le piace. Tu le piaci, la relazione con te le piace, la sua famiglia non le piace, suo marito non le piace, però ne ha bisogno. Chiaro?


Sai che hai indicato la mia scelta di vita odierna?
Ho messo anch'io l'amore erotico molto sotto nella graduatoria.
Perchè i frutti che quell'amore mi ha dato sono state solo sofferenze e delusioni.
E mi sono acnh'io volto solo su relazioni o rapporti altamente rassicuranti.

Abiuro volentieri alla felicità che probabilmente non conoscerò mai, e che probabilmente è solo nella mia testa per gustare il benessere...

Stare bene io...
L'unica cosa che mi frega ora...

E come ho messo in cantina l'amore erotico: io sono stato subito bene...

Ma lascio volentieri agli altri quei patimenti...


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La lunga email di spiegazioni nasce da una semplice domanda: "cosa sono per te? sono un amico con cui chiaccherare del più e del meno quando non hai di meglio da fare? Perché è quello che stai facendo ora."
> 
> E dopo la lunga email del "non lascerò mai mio marito ma ti voglio nella mia vita". Cosa si evince? Che mi vuole nel tempo che ha libero dalla famiglia. Si chiamano hobby...
> Davvero, non so che pensare. Mi piacerebbe cullarmi nel pensiero di lei in difficoltà ma innamorata che un giorno vincerà le sue paure. Ma i fatti dicono altro.



Non posso lasciare mio marito ma non posso pensare di vivere senza di te.....stesse parole!
pensare che lei un giorno vincerà le sue paure.....stesse considerazioni fatte da me, ma solo fino a qualche settimana fa!

mi Sa che tra non molto comincerai a provare quello che provo io....armati di malox e sonniferi!!!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Non posso lasciare mio marito ma non posso pensare di vivere senza di te.....stesse parole!
> pensare che lei un giorno vincerà le sue paure.....stesse considerazioni fatte da me, ma solo fino a qualche settimana fa!
> 
> mi Sa che tra non molto comincerai a provare quello che provo io....armati di malox e sonniferi!!! 


Amici miei mi fate molto riflettere...e riandare nel tempo...
A conti fatti vorrei chiedervi...ma da quando dura sta storia eh?

Io mi sono fatto i miei conti...
In due anni di relazione sono pervenuto ai vostri stessi risultati...

Ma arrivato lì io taglio corto eh?

Ragazzi miei...

Io ho ragionato così...
Se lei lasciasse il marito per me...poi chi mi dice che poi non lascerebbe me per un altro?
Mi metterei assieme ad una donna che ha abbandonato suo marito...

E siccome a me quando salta la mosca al naso...

Insomma lei se ne uscì snifotando che tanto io non lascerei mai mia moglie per lei...

E lì signori miei non ci ho visto più...

Ma porca troia...possibile eh?

Non si può godersi beatamente un semplice rapporto da amanti eh ?

No bisogna sempre ambire ad altro...

E varda qua casso i risultati...
Non pensate più alle vostri mogli e avete LA TESTA piena di queste altre donne...

non va bene...casso NON VA BENE...

Venite a trovarmi che ne parliamo...

Stare nei ranghi...
Il suo rapporto con suo marito non è cosa che ci deve minimamente riguardare...

Ma a cosa arriveremo eh?
Che siamo seccati perchè ciò lei non può vederci stasera...perchè ciò deve andare a cena con suo marito...a festeggiare l'anniversario di nozze no?

Una cosa ve la dico...
Se mia moglie si accorgesse che sto male per una donna che non sia lei...allora si che passo un bruttissimo quarto d'ora....

Smettete di dare troppa retta e importanza alle amanti

NON SONO NOSTRA MOGLIE XD


----------



## Spider (15 Settembre 2013)

*Smettete di dare troppa retta e importanza alle amanti

NON SONO NOSTRA MOGLIE*

certo è che, come non ci sono più le mezze stagioni...
cominciano a mancare pure gli amanti di una volta!:singleeye:

Le paturnie, i sospiri, le notti insonni, i perchè e i percome ...invece di farseli le romantiche donzelle 
se li fanno loro.
Diciamo che Le romantiche donzelle se li... "sono fatti", in carne e ossa gli uomini.
Uomini, suvvia!
 un pò di contegno e amor proprio non guasterebbe.
se vi sentisse ...il micione!!!!


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto questo 3D a mozzichi e bocconi, quindi non ho ben chiara la storia di Etrusco, mentre quella di feather mi è un po' più chiara anche grazie ai post che abbiamo scambiato nell'altro 3D, quello dove si parlava del secondo figlio...

Vorrei dare il mio modesto contributo perché io i panni di questa amante che non vuole perdere e distruggere quanto ha costruito con il marito l'ho quasi indossati. Leggendovi, sono tornata con la testa a giugno, quando la testa l'avevo perduta e ho immaginato come poteva essere ora se io avessi tradito mio marito in quel momento. Sensi di colpa a parte, sono convinta che non avrei comunque distrutto la vita (mia e dell'eventuale amante, sposato con figli), che avrei cercato di tenere il piede in due staffe perché è probabile che tutte le sensazioni che l'amante mi avrebbe fatto provare, non solo il sesso, ma anche certi sguardi, le parole, la conquista, il calore, ecc (tutte cose che immagino di danno al massimo quando c'è una nuova storia), non avrei voluto perderle.
La fortuna ha voluto che io non facessi quell'errore. Ho capito da poco che quelle cose posso averle anche da mio marito, anche se ho dovuto chiedergliele. Certe volte è difficile chiedere alla persona con cui vivi quotidianamente da vent'anni.

Non so immaginare, invece, cosa avrebbe fatto o detto il mio ipotetico amante...

Scusate se l'ho messa sul mio personale, ma non ho proprio altri strumenti di misura. Spero di essere stata utile comunque. :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ho letto questo 3D a mozzichi e bocconi, quindi non ho ben chiara la storia di Etrusco, mentre quella di feather mi è un po' più chiara anche grazie ai post che abbiamo scambiato nell'altro 3D, quello dove si parlava del secondo figlio...
> 
> Vorrei dare il mio modesto contributo perché io i panni di questa amante che non vuole perdere e distruggere quanto ha costruito con il marito l'ho quasi indossati. Leggendovi, sono tornata con la testa a giugno, quando la testa l'avevo perduta e ho immaginato come poteva essere ora se io avessi tradito mio marito in quel momento. Sensi di colpa a parte, sono convinta che non avrei comunque distrutto la vita (mia e dell'eventuale amante, sposato con figli), che avrei cercato di tenere il piede in due staffe perché è probabile che tutte le sensazioni che l'amante mi avrebbe fatto provare, non solo il sesso, ma anche certi sguardi, le parole, la conquista, il calore, ecc (tutte cose che immagino di danno al massimo quando c'è una nuova storia), non avrei voluto perderle.
> La fortuna ha voluto che io non facessi quell'errore. Ho capito da poco che quelle cose posso averle anche da mio marito, anche se ho dovuto chiedergliele. Certe volte è difficile chiedere alla persona con cui vivi quotidianamente da vent'anni.
> ...


Non esageriamo sappi che per vestire quei panni, prima ti devi calare le mutandine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi devi ogni mercoledì trovarti con lui per due anni...
E poi ambire ad altro
e lì inizia la storia della vacca vittoria...
morta la vacca finita la storia...
Cominciano le cose...e quando una vacanza assieme? E una vecchiaia insieme...


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non esageriamo sappi che per vestire quei panni, prima ti devi calare le mutandine...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poi devi ogni mercoledì trovarti con lui per due anni...
> E poi ambire ad altro
> e lì inizia la storia della vacca vittoria...
> ...


Conte, voi siete saggio!
So che non potrò mai mettermi completamente in quei panni lì, con la mia non-esperienza poi. Ho solo ripensato al filmone che comunque, a giugno, mi girava nella testa...


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non hai mai visto che le donne passano la vita a ritrovare sè stesse?


Mi vergogno un po' a dover ammettere che io non sono diverso...


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> lei non era un'alternativa che sfumata dissolve la scelta tra il rimanere nel matrimonio o meno. Sicuramente era una "distrazione" (brutta parola che non rende l'idea) che annebbiava la capacità' critica e di analisi necessaria a capire cosa realmente voglio dal futuro della mia coppia


Speriamo che così sia più chiaro.
Ho provato a più riprese a spiegarlo ma il talento narrativo e evocativo evidentemente è inesistente.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Non posso lasciare mio marito ma non posso pensare di vivere senza di te.....stesse parole!
> pensare che lei un giorno vincerà le sue paure.....stesse considerazioni fatte da me, ma solo fino a qualche settimana fa!
> 
> mi Sa che tra non molto comincerai a provare quello che provo io....armati di malox e sonniferi!!! 


I sonniferi mi sarebbero serviti negli ultimi 12 mesi o giu`di lì. Oramai non mi servono più, per fortuna. Me ne sto facendo, dolorosamente e lentamente una ragione. E ora riesco a dormire.
In quanto a malox o anti depressivi.. Preferisco la birra. Ho provato con l'amaro, ma in dosi terapeutiche ha degli effetti collaterali cosiderevoli, meglio la birra. 

Purtroppo mi ripeto che... Dopo un anno e mezzo.. Se qualcosa doveva cambiare sarebbe cambiato. Qui sarebbe interessante il punto di vista di Calipso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Allrora ti chiedo scusa io, forse ho frainteso.
> Si, sarei andato avanti. I dubbi sul mio matrimonio sono rimasti, più impellenti che mai. Il rapporto causa effetto del nostro rapporto con i problemi del mio matrimonio non li ho ricostruiti. Ma lei non era un'alternativa che sfumata dissolve la scelta tra il rimanere nel matrimonio o meno. Sicuramente era una "distrazione" (brutta parola che non rende l'idea) che annebbiava la capacità' critica e di analisi necessaria a capire cosa realmente voglio dal futuro della mia coppia.....più chiaro?
> 
> 
> ps: dubbi che ovviamente son rimasti tutti. In questo mi sento molto "vicino" a feather....credo di vivere lo stesso dramma





feather ha detto:


> Speriamo che così sia più chiaro.
> Ho provato a più riprese a spiegarlo ma il talento narrativo e evocativo evidentemente è inesistente.


Quando jb parla di "svantaggio" in effetti non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> I sonniferi mi sarebbero serviti negli ultimi 12 mesi o giu`di lì. Oramai non mi servono più, per fortuna. Me ne sto facendo, dolorosamente e lentamente una ragione. E ora riesco a dormire.
> In quanto a malox o anti depressivi.. Preferisco la birra. Ho provato con l'amaro, ma in dosi terapeutiche ha degli effetti collaterali cosiderevoli, meglio la birra.
> 
> Purtroppo mi ripeto che... Dopo un anno e mezzo.. Se qualcosa doveva cambiare sarebbe cambiato. Qui sarebbe interessante il punto di vista di Calipso.


Sì, in effetti è molto interessante confrontarsi con chi la pensa come te, con chi ha vissuto gli stessi fatti: consolatorio, per così dire.
Restare nella zona di comfort del proprio dolore, restare nel "dramma" è più facile, più romantico, fa molto madame Bovary.
Io rifletterei sul fatto che molte delle cose che ti sono state dette, e che tu reputi sgradevoli, molti dei punti di vista che ti risultano più ostici, provengono da donne che si sono trovate una o più volte nei panni della tua ( ma direi anche della vostra, comprendendo etrusco) .


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti è molto interessante confrontarsi con chi la pensa come te, con chi ha vissuto gli stessi fatti: consolatorio, per così dire.
> Restare nella zona di comfort del proprio dolore, restare nel "dramma" è più facile, più romantico, fa molto madame Bovary.
> Io rifletterei sul fatto che molte delle cose che ti sono state dette, e che tu reputi sgradevoli, molti dei punti di vista che ti risultano più ostici, provengono da donne che si sono trovate una o più volte nei panni della tua ( ma direi anche della vostra, comprendendo etrusco) .


Quindi? Ne dovrei dedurre che ha ragione Brunetta e sono solo un vigliacco senza palle? 
Dato che i suoi interventi sono i più astiosi devono per forza essere anche i più veritieri?
E poi chi ti ha detto che li abbia scartati senza pensarci?
Leggo tutti gli interventi e poi cerco di farli combaciare con quello che vedo e sento. Alcuni corrispondono meglio di altri.
Che ti devo dire? Non mi sento un fifone vigliacco come mi ha dipinto. Apprezzo il suo intervento e rispetto la sua opinione, ma non combacia con quello che sento dentro di me. Tutto qui.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti è molto interessante confrontarsi con chi la pensa come te,


Forse ti ha dato fastidio il riferimento a Calipso. Non l'ho citata perché la pensa come me. L'ho citata perché in una situazione simile mi sembra abbia "retto" più a lungo. E a volte mi chiedo come faccia.
Non è questione pensarla alla stesso modo. 
Ma da dove vi arriva tutto questo astio? Cos'è che vi ha fatto decidere che sono un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze?
Perché non ho ancora lasciato mia moglie? Posso aspettare ancora un po' se non vi da fastidio?


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse ti ha dato fastidio il riferimento a Calipso. Non l'ho citata perché la pensa come me. L'ho citata perché in una situazione simile mi sembra abbia "retto" più a lungo. E a volte mi chiedo come faccia.
> Non è questione pensarla alla stesso modo.
> Ma da dove vi arriva tutto questo astio? Cos'è che vi ha fatto decidere che sono un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze?
> Perché non ho ancora lasciato mia moglie? Posso aspettare ancora un po' se non vi da fastidio?


Ciao father!
Poco dopo che sono approdata qui mi è stato detto "se pensi di aver trovato un posto dove ti si dice quello che ti vuoi sentir dire, hai sbagliato alla grande!", ma non è per cattiveria, è solo perché qui siamo tutti pari, ma con esperienze molto diverse e ognuno "legge" i problemi dell'altro attraverso i propri filtri e dà i suoi "consigli" o "sconsigli" nell'unico modo che conosce e con il suo linguaggio.
Non c'è astio, rabbia nei confronti di qualcuno in particolare, c'è semplicemente diversità di vedute e qualcosa della nostra vita che ci ha segnato, a tutti, nessuno escluso.

Fai bene a fare un'analisi di quello che ti si dice e confrontarlo con la tua situazione, che è tua e conosci solo tu fino in fondo, anche quello che non riesci ad ammettere qui o a te stesso. Tutto ti sarà utile.

Nel mio piccolo è servito tutto, anche gli "insulti elaborati".


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao father!
> Poco dopo che sono approdata qui mi è stato detto "se pensi di aver trovato un posto dove ti si dice quello che ti vuoi sentir dire, hai sbagliato alla grande!",


Concordo in pieno. E non ho assolutamente nulla contro gli insulti o le offese. A patto che, appunto, siano argomentate. 
Se mi dicono che sono solo un vigliacco e mi spiegano il perché posso valutare se non possa avere ragione. 
Ma al decimo "sei un vigliacco" senza se e senza ma comincio a ignorare gli interventi di quel utente. Non mi serve a nulla


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. E non ho assolutamente nulla contro gli insulti o le offese. A patto che, appunto, siano argomentate.
> Se mi dicono che sono solo un vigliacco e mi spiegano il perché posso valutare se non possa avere ragione.
> Ma al decimo "sei un vigliacco" senza se e senza ma comincio a ignorare gli interventi di quel utente. Non mi serve a nulla


E' normale, in un posto come questo, incontrare qualcuno che ti legge in un modo e basta. Succede anche nella vita reale: una persona si fa un'idea di te ed è difficile che la cambi. Qui è successo anche a me, ma non c'è nulla di personale, a mio avviso, anzi, io mi sono chiesta perché...


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Considerazioni generali.
> Se scrivo considerazioni GENERALI, vuol dire che intendo parlare in generale e non in particolare.
> 
> Si capisce che intendo in generale?
> ...



ma proprio questa è la magia dell'innamoramento: è inverosimile, tuttavia è vero, poichè in quel momento lo si crede


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha un amante tende a sovrastimare i sentimenti di questi e per questi e a sottostimare quelli del compagno, spesso considerato poco passionale.
> Queste valutazioni vengono fatte senza considerare aspetti fondamentali: non si possono paragonare persone in condizioni diverse (es. l'amante in situazione segreta con il compagno nella quotidianeità); le reazioni degli altri sono determinate anche dalle nostre azioni (es. se si rientra a casa musoni e freddi non si troverà facilmente l'entusiasmo che si trova con l'amante con il quale ci si rapporta in altro modo); i sentimenti si valutano da quello che si fa, giorno per giorno del corso degli anni, e non da quello che si dice di provare (es. altrimenti farebbe bene un bambino a pensare che l'animatore che lo fa ridere e gli dà le caramelle gli vuole più bene della mamma che lo rimprovera e che vuole che mangi gli spinaci); la vita sognata non ha nulla a che fare con la vita vissuta.
> Aggiungerei che è piuttosto inverosimile (invece quasi sempre presente in queste narrazioni) che tra miliardi di persone presenti sulla faccia della terra quella che si è scoperta come ideale e con la quale (se solo se, se, se)  si vivrebbe una vita perfetta, quella sognata, la si sia trovata (quale straordinario caso del destino) proprio nell'ufficio accanto al proprio.


Un pensiero che avevi già espresso.
Io invece vorrei parlare nello specifico del mio caso dato che è quello che conosco meglio.
La mia compagna (moglie) la conosco molto bene. Non credo di sottostimarla o sovrastimarla. Posso essere innamorato di un'altra e non vedere l'amante per quello che è. Ma non mia moglie. Paradossalmente proprio perché non ne sono innamorato.
Inoltre, neppure nei fumi più densi dell'innamoramento ho visto la mia amante come perfetta. Le ho visto però una caratteristica che invece manca completamente a mia moglie. 
Rimangono cento piccoli pregi che mia moglie ha e che l'amante non ha. Li vedevo e li vedo tutt'ora.
Non so che esperienze tu abbia avuto ed è vero che l'amore fa perdere la favella, ma non a tutti in egual misura.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un po' a dover ammettere che io non sono diverso...


Feather, è un'ottima occupazione:sonar:, purché si faccia gambe in spalla, e che una buona coloritura affettiva faccia strada!


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Feather, è un'ottima occupazione:sonar:, purché si faccia gambe in spalla, e che una buona coloritura affettiva faccia strada!


Già.. la coloritura affettiva è andata..
Ora come ora mi pare di essere sotto anestesia. In pratica non sento più nulla. Affettivamente parlando. Non so se è un bel segno. 
E l'occupazione non mi pare abbia portato a una maggiore felicità, tutto il contrario direi.
Decisamente c'è qualcosa che non va nel metodo o nell'obiettivo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse ti ha dato fastidio il riferimento a Calipso. Non l'ho citata perché la pensa come me. L'ho citata perché in una situazione simile mi sembra abbia "retto" più a lungo. E a volte mi chiedo come faccia.
> Non è questione pensarla alla stesso modo.
> Ma da dove vi arriva tutto questo astio? Cos'è che vi ha fatto decidere che sono un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze?
> Perché non ho ancora lasciato mia moglie? Posso aspettare ancora un po' se non vi da fastidio?


Guarda che qui l'unico a dimostrarsi infastidito sei tu.
Io non ho nessun astio nei tuoi confronti, a calipso ho fatto circa gli stessi discorsi che ho fatto a te. riguardo il tuo caso, in molti aspetti la penso come brunetta, ma pur non conoscendo i particolari della sua vita ti garantisco che siamo opposte. Le donne che si sono trovate nei panni della tua amante siamo io  e farfalla, per esempio: sicuramente ce ne saranno altre.
Le osservazioni che ti  sono state fatte sono per mostrarti un'eventuale percorso per farti stare meglio, non per criticarti.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già.. la coloritura affettiva è andata..
> Ora come ora mi pare di essere sotto anestesia. In pratica non sento più nulla. Affettivamente parlando. Non so se è un bel segno.
> E l'occupazione non mi pare abbia portato a una maggiore felicità, tutto il contrario direi.
> Decisamente c'è qualcosa che non va nel metodo o nell'obiettivo.


E le gambe in spalla e volendo anche l'olio di gomito si riferiscono proprio ai mezzi per il metodo e l'obiettivo.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che si sono trovate nei panni della tua amante siamo io  e farfalla, per esempio


Questo non lo sapevo.
A maggior ragione. Perché questo.. non so che parola usare.. 
Cosa vi ha fatti decidere che sono un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze? 
Non voglio fare polemiche, è una domanda genuina. Magari mi sfugge qualcosa, possibilissimo..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma proprio questa è la magia dell'innamoramento: è inverosimile, tuttavia è vero, poichè in quel momento lo si crede


Come al solito hai colto il punto
:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo non lo sapevo.
> A maggior ragione. Perché questo.. non so che parola usare..
> Cosa vi ha fatti decidere che sono un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze?
> Non voglio fare polemiche, è una domanda genuina. Magari mi sfugge qualcosa, possibilissimo..


Io non ho mai detto che sei un vigliacco, ma devi cercare di essere obiettivo.
Tendenzialmente anch'io non sono d'accordo col discorso di brunetta sul fatto che uno non lascia il partner per comodità. Non è sempre o solo così.
Però ciò che si è creato nel tempo col partner, amore o non amore, è una zona confortevole che fa parte della nostra vita e che contribuisce al nostro benessere generale: non possiamo fare finta che non esista o che abbia più lati negativi che positivi.
Poi tradiamo e nascono queste storie parallele. Storie che devo o essere vissute senza programmi, senza pensare a dove ci porteranno. Storie che si evolveranno: inutile chiedere o forzare qualcosa, inutile parametrarle sul nostro matrimonio o unione ufficiale.


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come al solito hai colto il punto
> :rotfl:



perchè, non si è/era innamorato dell'amante?

prova tu e poi vieni qua a dire l'effetto che fa


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> devi cercare di essere obiettivo.
> Però ciò che si è creato nel tempo col partner, amore o non amore, è una zona confortevole che fa parte della nostra vita e che contribuisce al nostro benessere generale: non possiamo fare finta che non esista o che abbia più lati negativi che positivi.
> Poi tradiamo e nascono queste storie parallele. Storie che devo o essere vissute senza programmi, senza pensare a dove ci porteranno. Storie che si evolveranno: inutile chiedere o forzare qualcosa, inutile parametrarle sul nostro matrimonio o unione ufficiale.


Non sono daccordo. La relazione 'parallela' la confronto invece proprio con quella ufficiale. Come mi sento quando sto con l'amante, o una semplice amica s'è per quello... e come mi sento quando sono a casa con mia moglie. Come interagisco con le due persone, con quale mi sento più a mio agio e più 'me stesso'.
Inoltre, non posso parlare per gli altri, ma in me non c'è il meccanismo della comfort zone. Non lo dico come un vanto, anzi, potrebbe derivare da cicatrici lasciate dal divorzio dei miei, che mi ha dato una prospettiva forse un po' starata. Sarà quello che è, fattostà che non sento il bisogno della zona comfortevole.
Sono ben cosciente del bagno di sangue sociale, legale ed economico che un divorzio porterebbe, e ovviamente mi spaventa. Ma non è quello a paralizzarmi.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma proprio questa è la magia dell'innamoramento: è inverosimile, tuttavia è vero, poichè in quel momento lo si crede


Il mio con-sorte ha una specie di bizzarra ingenuità che fa parte della sua genetica, e più di altre persone dimostra il suo smarrimento nella revisione delle caratteristiche della Madonna che gli apparve. Smarrito e quasi impaurito pesca un particolare e fa comparazioni tra il durante e il dopo. Possibile? Eppure ha scritto interi madrigali su tinta e taglio di capelli, numero di lentiggini, lato A/lato B con relative classifiche e perfino sul numero delle scarpe (il numero perfetto), sulle strabilianti intuizioni che partendo dalla di lei scatola cranica gli illuminavano il comprendonio e il sentiero della vita. Ora la fissa:sonar::sonar::sonar::mexican::mexican: con sguardo incredulo e orripilatoXD, teme i libri sui diavoli e sugli esorcismi che lei legge e ovviamente lei si inca**a, lui si spaventa e corre a mettersi il sale in tasca perché dice che ha l'aria da malocchio...
Dovrebbe spiegarle che è orripilato dalla sua propria seconda vista, non da lei. Ma non vuole. 




(PS Il fatto che a me non scriva nessun madrigale e non faccia mai nessuna recensione su numeri di scarpe e fari riflettenti depone bene secondo voi?)


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il mio con-sorte ha una specie di bizzarra ingenuità che fa parte della sua genetica, e più di altre persone dimostra il suo smarrimento nella revisione delle caratteristiche della Madonna che gli apparve. Smarrito e quasi impaurito pesca un particolare e fa comparazioni tra il durante e il dopo. Possibile? Eppure ha scritto interi madrigali su tinta e taglio di capelli, numero di lentiggini, lato A/lato B con relative classifiche e perfino sul numero delle scarpe (il numero perfetto), sulle strabilianti intuizioni che partendo dalla di lei scatola cranica gli illuminavano il comprendonio e il sentiero della vita. Ora la fissa:sonar::sonar::sonar::mexican::mexican: con sguardo incredulo e orripilatoXD, teme i libri sui diavoli e sugli esorcismi che lei legge e ovviamente lei si inca**a, lui si spaventa e corre a mettersi il sale in tasca perché dice che ha l'aria da malocchio...
> Dovrebbe spiegarle che è orripilato dalla sua propria seconda vista, non da lei. Ma non vuole.
> 
> 
> ...


Certe volte ho l'impressione che più che ad uno squilibrato tu ti sia legata a vita ad una macchietta.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> (PS Il fatto che a me non scriva nessun madrigale e non faccia mai nessuna recensione su numeri di scarpe e fari riflettenti depone bene secondo voi?)


Se è il con-sorte, ebbene sì, sarebbe grave l'opposto, stando anche ai tuoi pregressi e attuali ragionamenti, sebbene sull'ultimissimo avrei qualche perplessità


----------



## Anais (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il mio con-sorte ha una specie di bizzarra ingenuità che fa parte della sua genetica, e più di altre persone dimostra il suo smarrimento nella revisione delle caratteristiche della Madonna che gli apparve. Smarrito e quasi impaurito pesca un particolare e fa comparazioni tra il durante e il dopo. Possibile? Eppure ha scritto interi madrigali su tinta e taglio di capelli, numero di lentiggini, lato A/lato B con relative classifiche e perfino sul numero delle scarpe (il numero perfetto), sulle strabilianti intuizioni che partendo dalla di lei scatola cranica gli illuminavano il comprendonio e il sentiero della vita. Ora la fissa:sonar::sonar::sonar::mexican::mexican: con sguardo incredulo e orripilatoXD, teme i libri sui diavoli e sugli esorcismi che lei legge e ovviamente lei si inca**a, lui si spaventa e corre a mettersi il sale in tasca perché dice che ha l'aria da malocchio...
> Dovrebbe spiegarle che è orripilato dalla sua propria seconda vista, non da lei. Ma non vuole.
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa, non so la tua storia.
Ma siete ancora sposati? E lui sta anche con un'altra?


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il mio con-sorte ha una specie di bizzarra ingenuità che fa parte della sua genetica, e più di altre persone dimostra il suo smarrimento nella revisione delle caratteristiche della Madonna che gli apparve. Smarrito e quasi impaurito pesca un particolare e fa comparazioni tra il durante e il dopo. Possibile? Eppure ha scritto interi madrigali su tinta e taglio di capelli, numero di lentiggini, lato A/lato B con relative classifiche e perfino sul numero delle scarpe (il numero perfetto), sulle strabilianti intuizioni che partendo dalla di lei scatola cranica gli illuminavano il comprendonio e il sentiero della vita. Ora la fissa:sonar::sonar::sonar::mexican::mexican: con sguardo incredulo e orripilatoXD, teme i libri sui diavoli e sugli esorcismi che lei legge e ovviamente lei si inca**a, lui si spaventa e corre a mettersi il sale in tasca perché dice che ha l'aria da malocchio...
> Dovrebbe spiegarle che è orripilato dalla sua propria seconda vista, non da lei. Ma non vuole.
> 
> 
> ...


ma quando parli di classifiche, intendi che ha avuto più di un'amante? le confronta?

e qual è il numero di scarpe perfetto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quando jb parla di "svantaggio" in effetti non ha tutti i torti.


cioe?


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao father!
> Poco dopo che sono approdata qui mi è stato detto "se pensi di aver trovato un posto dove ti si dice quello che ti vuoi sentir dire, hai sbagliato alla grande!", ma non è per cattiveria, è solo perché qui siamo tutti pari, ma con esperienze molto diverse e ognuno "legge" i problemi dell'altro attraverso i propri filtri e dà i suoi "consigli" o "sconsigli" nell'unico modo che conosce e con il suo linguaggio.





diciamo che Brunetta come qualcun altro è arrivato a sentenza senza giusto processo! Insomma, forse a qualcuno (certamente non a me e credo anche a feather) è tutto chiaro. Pero' permettimi, a te adesso è tutto chiaro solo perchè hai fatto un cammino, "illuminata" dagli interventi dei forumisti che piu' che sentenziare su cio' che è giusto o che è sbagliato hanno cercato di supportarti con consigli/interventi a supporto della tempesta emotiva che vivevi in quel momento. Credo pure a giugno avessi la testa piena di domande, no? cercavi dentro di te risposte e non sentenze.
Bada bene, non perchè fossero sbagliate o poco indulgenti, ma perchè in quel momento tu avevi bisogno di altro.
Mi sbaglio?

, ma per te lo è adesso e non quando a giugno scrivevi sul forum con la testa piena di domande e di dubbi


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certe volte ho l'impressione che più che ad uno squilibrato tu ti sia legata a vita ad una macchietta.


Certo vivere rappresentando la commedia umana a sketch a milioni al giorno non è comune, e può avere un prezzo notevole, a volte esorbitante.



(Ho cercato di rispondere imitando il tuo tono)


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma quando parli di classifiche, intendi che ha avuto più di un'amante? le confronta?
> 
> e qual è il numero di scarpe perfetto?:mrgreen:


:sonar:No, la classifica e' tra le diverse bellezze e le diverse facciate di una stessa donna. Lui poi sostiene che in cuor suo ogni uomo le fa, lui invece lo dice e lo scrive e lo pubblica.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Scusa, non so la tua storia.
> Ma siete ancora sposati? E lui sta anche con un'altra?


La storia la risparmio a te che non la sai e al popolo che la sa già, sperando che non la ricordi:sonar:. Siamo sposati e prima di me, e anche dopo, attualmente viene con passione la sua squadra di calcio(su cui pure scrive e pubblica).


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Certo vivere rappresentando la commedia umana a sketch a milioni al giorno non è comune, e può avere un prezzo notevole, a volte esorbitante.
> 
> 
> 
> (Ho cercato di rispondere imitando il tuo tono)


Ci sta, amica biologa, o cerusica, o quello che è.

(Più o meno. Manca qualche epiteto colorito.)


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sta, amica biologa, o cerusica, o quello che è.
> 
> (Più o meno. Manca qualche epiteto colorito.)


È arrivato lo stesso, grazie!


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> È arrivato lo stesso, grazie!


Eh? Cosa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> cioe?


Hai scritto che ti annebbiava la capacità critica, che i problemi relativi al tuo matrimonio diventavano più difficili da risolvere con lei di mezzo: è uno svantaggio o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo. La relazione 'parallela' la confronto invece proprio con quella ufficiale. Come mi sento quando sto con l'amante, o una semplice amica s'è per quello... e come mi sento quando sono a casa con mia moglie. Come interagisco con le due persone, con quale mi sento più a mio agio e più 'me stesso'.
> Inoltre, non posso parlare per gli altri, ma in me non c'è il meccanismo della comfort zone. Non lo dico come un vanto, anzi, potrebbe derivare da cicatrici lasciate dal divorzio dei miei, che mi ha dato una prospettiva forse un po' starata. Sarà quello che è, fattostà che non sento il bisogno della zona comfortevole.
> Sono ben cosciente del bagno di sangue sociale, legale ed economico che un divorzio porterebbe, e ovviamente mi spaventa. Ma non è quello a paralizzarmi.


Ok, confrontala. Cosa ne esce? 
E cosa ti paralizza, allora?


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo mi ripeto che... Dopo un anno e mezzo.. *Se qualcosa doveva cambiare sarebbe cambiato*. Qui sarebbe interessante il punto di vista di Calipso.



il neretto ha contribuito notevolmente a farmi prendere la decisione di chiudere (oltre un anno.....mi è sembrato troppo!!!)


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, confrontala. Cosa ne esce?
> E cosa ti paralizza, allora?


Ne esce che non l'amante potevo dire e fare quello che mi veniva spontaneo e sentivo che lei capiva e accettava tutto ciò. Con mia moglie se condivido quello che mi passa per la testa lei non riesce a capirlo, analizzarlo, non le interessa. Sono tutte cose che nel suo mondo manco esistono.
E se provo a fare quello che mi viene spontaneo fare da parte sua non c'è nessuna collaborazione. Mi lascia fare ma non partecipa in nessun modo, e nei casi peggiori giudica. 

Non mi paralizza nulla. Infatti non mi sento paralizzato, sto solo prendendo il tempo che mi serve per capire bene cosa voglio fare. Qual'è la strada che preserva me stesso e fa i danni minori.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse ti ha dato fastidio il riferimento a Calipso. Non l'ho citata perché la pensa come me. L'ho citata perché in una situazione simile mi sembra abbia "retto" più a lungo. E a volte mi chiedo come faccia.
> Non è questione pensarla alla stesso modo.
> Ma da dove vi arriva tutto questo astio? Cos'è che vi ha fatto decidere che sono un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze?
> Perché non ho ancora lasciato mia moglie? Posso aspettare ancora un po' se non vi da fastidio?


A me non sei sembrato affatto un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze solo un uomo 
che ancora non ha capito cosa vuole...



feather ha detto:


> *Ne esce che non l'amante potevo dire e fare quello che mi veniva spontaneo e sentivo che lei capiva e accettava tutto ciò. Con mia moglie se condivido quello che mi passa per la testa lei non riesce a capirlo, analizzarlo, non le interessa. Sono tutte cose che nel suo mondo manco esistono.
> E se provo a fare quello che mi viene spontaneo fare da parte sua non c'è nessuna collaborazione. Mi lascia fare ma non partecipa in nessun modo, e nei casi peggiori giudica.
> *
> Non mi paralizza nulla. Infatti non mi sento paralizzato, sto solo prendendo il tempo che mi serve per capire bene cosa voglio fare. Qual'è la strada che preserva me stesso e fa i danni minori.


Guarda che... quando l'amante 
non sarà piu amante ma compagna 
e l'amica non piu amica ma compagna ecc...ecc.. 
si ricadrà nello stresso meccanismo


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che... quando l'amante
> non sarà piu amante ma compagna
> e l'amica non piu amica ma compagna ecc...ecc..
> si ricadrà nello stresso meccanismo


E perché? Perché da amante o amica la sento affine e da compagna no? Cosa cambia? Dove va a finire l'affinità?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché? Perché da amante o amica la sento affine e da compagna no? Cosa cambia? Dove va a finire l'affinità?


perchè il tempo , la vita , le esperianze ci cambiano...
Dovremmo sempre essere pronti a far partecipare a questo chi ci stà più vicino 
e a nostra volta a pertecipare ai  cmbiamenti dell'altro /degli altri ...
Ma è molto più semplice invece di impegnarsi in questo duro lavoro
trovare un'altra persona e far conoscere il nostro nuovo "io","l'io" del momento a questa novità 
che anch'essa/esso è una novita piuttosto di andare a piccole dosi e farci conoscere 
da chi ha in mente come eravamo e forse proprio per questo "ex io " si è innamorata / to di noi ...
e di conseguenza rimane difficile la comprensione da parte di tutte le parti ...


L'affinità con il tempo va a finire nello stesso posto dove ora si trova quella con tua moglie ...
Il perchè lo devi sapere tu ...
che ti conosci e sai il rapporto reale che hai con te stesso e le altre persone ...


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> diciamo che Brunetta come qualcun altro è arrivato a sentenza senza giusto processo! Insomma, forse a qualcuno (certamente non a me e credo anche a feather) è tutto chiaro. Pero' permettimi, a te adesso è tutto chiaro solo perchè hai fatto un cammino, "illuminata" dagli interventi dei forumisti che piu' che sentenziare su cio' che è giusto o che è sbagliato hanno cercato di supportarti con consigli/interventi a supporto della tempesta emotiva che vivevi in quel momento. Credo pure a giugno avessi la testa piena di domande, no? cercavi dentro di te risposte e non sentenze.
> Bada bene, non perchè fossero sbagliate o poco indulgenti, ma perchè in quel momento tu avevi bisogno di altro.
> Mi sbaglio?
> 
> , ma per te lo è adesso e non quando a giugno scrivevi sul forum con la testa piena di domande e di dubbi


No, no, aspetta. Io non mi sono "illuminata", quello che ho fatto poi nella realtà mi rendo conto che lo avevo in qualche modo già deciso. Ma è stato importante confrontarmi, quello sì, anche essere messa alla berlina e anche essere giudicata. Ho preso tutto, perché tutto mi è sembrato utile.

Le domande ci sono ancora, le risposte sono disordinate, l'umore e la sicurezza sono sempre altalenanti... ci vuole tempo e costanza.

Non può essere tutto chiaro, è logico, non ci si conosce, non si conosce la vita uno dell'altra. Ma è proprio questo, a mio modesto avviso, la positività di un luogo come questo: tu puoi prendere quello che ti si dice e farne quello che vuoi, ma non mi sembra giusto prendersela, proprio perché alla fine sei tu il fautore della tua vita e del tuo destino, sei tu che sai veramente chi sei, se sei una brava persona o no, se sei un uomo che si è innamorato di un'altra donna che non è tua moglie o no, se era solo un bisogno momentaneo o no, se c'è qualcosa da recuperare nel tuo rapporto ufficiale o no, ecc. ecc.

Solo una precisazione: io ho portato qui la mia storia ad agosto, perché quando credevo di aver superato tutto, l'altro si è ripresentato e mi sono resa conto che non avevo superato un bel niente. Giugno, cronologicamente, è stato il momento in cui ho perso la bussola e ho quasi tradito fisicamente mio marito...


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Cosa?


La folata di epiteti coloriti che hai soffiato dal palmo della tua mano.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè il tempo , la vita , le esperianze ci cambiano...
> Dovremmo sempre essere pronti a far partecipare a questo chi ci stà più vicino
> e a nostra volta a pertecipare ai  cmbiamenti dell'altro /degli altri ...
> Ma è molto più semplice invece di impegnarsi in questo duro lavoro
> ...


Quanti verdi hai avuto per questo? 
Ah, non è che troppo vero! disse una frase di Shakespeare.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché? Perché da amante o amica la sento affine e da compagna no? Cosa cambia? Dove va a finire l'affinità?


Ma secondo te esiste qualcuno che non si senta affine all'amante?
E allora perché avere un'amante.
Il problema secondo me é che cerchi di paragonare due rapporti che non sono paragonabili.
L'amante la vedi 4 ore la settimana? Ovvio che in quelle 4 ore tutto sia fantastico. Lei ti ascolta sorridente, fate sesso fantastico, si presenta agghindata di tutto punto ecc ecc
Come puoi pensare che tuamoglie sia cosí 24 ore al giorno per tutti i guorni dell'anno? 
Per questo contesto sempre chi lascia un uomo o una donna per un altro/a.
Si lascia perché la vita con l'altro non co sta bene non perché abbiamo il miraggio che con un altro sia migliore.
IMHO


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> L'affinità con il tempo va a finire nello stesso posto dove ora si trova quella con tua moglie ...
> Il perchè lo devi sapere tu ...


Mi pare di averlo già scritto e non lo riscrivo volentieri. Non è che ne vada fiero.
Ho sposato mia moglie perché sentivo che era la donna giusta per creare una famiglia e dare un senso a un inutile scorrere dei giorni. Una donna con cui avere una condivisione come sognavo mi sembrava (e mi sembra ancora) una chimera inesistente e inutile da cercare.
Poi ho conosciuto la mia ex amante, e ho pensato che quella chimera esisteva dopo tutto.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perchè il tempo , la vita , le esperianze ci cambiano...
> Dovremmo sempre essere pronti a far partecipare a questo chi ci stà più vicino
> 
> ...



hai scritto delle belle parole, ma, per esperienza, ti dico che spesso è l'invitato che non vuole cogliere, per tanti altri svariati importanti impegni.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La folata di epiteti coloriti che hai soffiato dal palmo della tua mano.


Vabbè, ma squilibrato lo definisti tu stessa. E se non era proprio squilibrato era matto, toh.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare di averlo già scritto e non lo riscrivo volentieri. Non è che ne vada fiero.
> Ho sposato mia moglie perché sentivo che era la donna giusta per creare una famiglia e dare un senso a un inutile scorrere dei giorni. Una donna con cui avere una condivisione come sognavo mi sembrava (e mi sembra ancora) una chimera inesistente e inutile da cercare.
> Poi ho conosciuto la mia ex amante, e ho pensato che quella chimera esisteva dopo tutto.



Ciao 

beh, anche tua moglie deve pensarla un po' come te ... 
vi siete scelti, perché andavate bene per il progetto ... così fan tutti. 

quando si è innamorati ... ci si cerca ... va bhe, quello che vivi con l'amante. 

non pensi che sia l'ora di dare a te e a tua moglie la possibilità di vivere interamente?

sienne


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma squilibrato lo definisti tu stessa. E se non era proprio squilibrato era matto, toh.


Erano anch'essi epiteti folati. Poi squilibrato, bah!, usai sicuramente termini più rifiniti tecnicamente. Sottolineando la grande verità: se è matto il marito e' matta pure la moglie...


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si lascia perché la vita con l'altro non co sta bene non perché abbiamo il miraggio che con un altro sia migliore.
> IMHO


Tu non conosci ne mia moglie ne l'amante e quindi parti da presupposti diversi. Non so neanche da dove iniziare. Il confronto non è sulla quantità di sorrisi o sull'essere agghindate o meno. 
Ma sono daccordissimo su quanto hai scritto qui sopra. Infatti sono due problemi indipendenti. Il problema della mia relazione con mia moglie e il sogno, sfumato, di una relazione come la sogno con un'altra.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non pensi che sia l'ora di dare a te e a tua moglie la possibilità di vivere interamente?


Si, lo penso. Di continuo. Solo che sto cercando di capire se sia possibile vivere interamente insieme o separati.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Erano anch'essi epiteti folati. Poi squilibrato, bah!, usai sicuramente termini più rifiniti tecnicamente. Sottolineando la grande verità: se è matto il marito e' matta pure la moglie...


Sì, era un panegirico nel quale scrivevi quanto inizialmente il fatto che fosse matto ti avesse attirato il lui, salvo poi qualche ripensamento tardivo e postumo. Matta pure la moglie, no so. Cioè, a me non pari matta, a parte sta fissa per i profumi ed i calci alle porte innocenti.


----------



## Duchessa (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare di averlo già scritto e non lo riscrivo volentieri. Non è che ne vada fiero.
> Ho sposato mia moglie perché sentivo che era la donna giusta per creare una famiglia e *dare un senso a un inutile scorrere dei giorni*. Una donna con cui avere una condivisione come sognavo mi sembrava (e mi sembra ancora) una chimera inesistente e inutile da cercare.
> Poi ho conosciuto la mia ex amante, e ho pensato che quella chimera esisteva dopo tutto.


Si può affidare il senso della propria vita ad una donna? può una persona, da sola, dare un senso a questo tuo "inutile scorrere dei giorni?".

Hai scritto anche in un'altra discussione:

"mio figlio è la cosa più bella che ho, ma non esiste solo lui nella mia vita, c'è indubbiamente altro ma davvero non so ancora cosa."

Trovare un senso .. e prima sapere SE c'è un senso.. questo è OLTRE qualsiasi relazione. no? ci pensi?


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, lo penso. Di continuo. Solo che sto cercando di capire se sia possibile vivere interamente insieme o separati.



Ciao

non è tanto una questione di capire ... 
è una questione, se provi passione e amore per tua moglie. 
o se ti sta  bene, vivere senza amore e passione ... 
ma tu stesso hai scritto all'inizio ... che oramai, non parlate neanche più,
visto che lei per la più piccola cosa, esplode ... e vai a letto prima ecc.  

non so a cosa stai riflettendo esattamente ... 
su quanti denti sei capace di mordere?
e su quanto sia capace di "rinunciare" tua moglie? ... 

scusa ... ma non ho capito ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, era un panegirico nel quale scrivevi quanto inizialmente il fatto che fosse matto ti avesse attirato il lui, salvo poi qualche ripensamento tardivo e postumo. Matta pure la moglie, no so. Cioè, a me non pari matta, a parte sta fissa per i profumi ed i calci alle porte innocenti.


Sono fissata pure per i gatti randagi e pane e aceto. Forte però, quello che ti fa uscire i vapori dalle orecchie.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono fissata pure per i gatti randagi e pane e aceto. Forte però, quello che ti fa uscire i vapori dalle orecchie.


Pane e aceto? Bleargh, madonna benedetta.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Trovare un senso .. e prima sapere SE c'è un senso.. questo è OLTRE qualsiasi relazione. no? ci pensi?


Un senso ci DEVE essere.. L'ho cercato e continuo a cercarlo... Una famiglia, un figlio.. Poteva essere quello no?
Non ti sto dicendo che sono stato un genio a sposarmi con questi presupposti. Ti sto spiegando come sono arrivato nella palude dove sto.
Pensavo che condividere me stesso con una donna potesse dare felicità e senso di vivere. Ora non lo saprò mai se stavo inseguendo un'altra ombra..


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sono fissata pure per i gatti randagi e* pane e aceto*. Forte però, quello che ti fa uscire i vapori dalle orecchie.


anche a me piace tantissimo....lo mangiavo da bambina quando le altre cercavano nutella :singleeye:


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> o se ti sta  bene, vivere senza amore e passione ...
> ma tu stesso hai scritto all'inizio ... che oramai, non parlate neanche più,
> visto che lei per la più piccola cosa, esplode ... e vai a letto prima ecc.
> 
> ...


E infatti non ho capito neanche io.. Non mi sta bene vivere senza amore e passione. Ma non mi è possibile neppure una vita con amore e passione. 
Cosa vuol dire l espressione "su quanti denti sei capace di mordere"?
Io temo di essere capacissimo di rinunciare a mia moglie. 
Sto cercando di capire se sia possibile trovare un'intesa con mia moglie, intesa che non c'è mai stata.
E inoltre c'è il fatto di vedere mio figlio tutti i giorni che pesa, molto. Rinunciare a questo per? Per lasciare libera mia moglie?
Può essere, le dovrò parlare a questo proposito.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E infatti non ho capito neanche io.. Non mi sta bene vivere senza amore e passione. Ma non mi è possibile neppure una vita con amore e passione.
> Cosa vuol dire l espressione "su quanti denti sei capace di mordere"?
> Io temo di essere capacissimo di rinunciare a mia moglie.
> Sto cercando di capire se sia possibile trovare un'intesa con mia moglie, intesa che non c'è mai stata.
> ...


Ciao

ho perso il passaggio, perché non puoi vivere neppure con amore e passione. 

"... denti ..." pensavo, che si usasse pure in italiano. sry. 
significa, su quante cose - fino ad altissima età - sei capace di rinunciare?
per ogni cosa ... un dente ... 

Se vuoi capire, se ci sia un'intesa ... dovresti iniziare ad aprire un dialogo. 
Personalmente, inizierei piano piano ... con una cosa, quasi futile ... 
per poi, col tempo, passare sul nocciolo ... 

Sul fatto di vedere il figlio ... ci sono vari modi ... un po' di fantasia ... 
Ma tutto è solo possibile, se tra te e tua moglie iniziate a parlare la stessa lingua. 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Un senso ci DEVE essere.. L'ho cercato e continuo a cercarlo... Una famiglia, un figlio.. Poteva essere quello no?
> Non ti sto dicendo che sono stato un genio a sposarmi con questi presupposti. Ti sto spiegando come sono arrivato nella palude dove sto.
> Pensavo che condividere me stesso con una donna potesse dare felicità e senso di vivere. Ora non lo saprò mai se stavo inseguendo un'altra ombra..


Parlo sul serio, Feather:smile:, e quindi necessariamente per immagini leggere. Per certe persone, non per questo peggiori di altre, il senso e' come una preziosa ma fragilissima creatura, bella e ineffabile come se venisse da un altro pianeta. Si perde spesso quando trova dimora in certe persone, che la amano questa creatura bellissima, ma la lasciano smarrire, la lasciano partire da se', sgusciare da se'. Mi fa pensare un po' all'ombra di Peter Pan...si stacca facilmente. Si può ricucire, ma si ristacca, occorre la polverina con brillini di Trilli per attaccarla bene e volare bene insieme alla propria ombra, ma scrolla oggi scrolla domani c'è' un momento in cui la polverina finisce...è per quanto bellissimo quel volo di senso, esso è' fragile. Certe anime anche belle hanno questo destino della fragilità del senso. Un senso che...può conservare la sua natura fragile anche quando sembra accasato per sempre. Nel "senso" che questo può anche essere abbastanza indipendente dalle vicende.


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è tanto una questione di capire ...
> è una questione, se provi passione e amore per tua moglie.
> ...



Purtroppo la passione dopo molti anni di matrimonio viene scolorita dal tran tran quotidiano, dagli anni che passano, e purtroppo dalle opportunità al di fuori della coppia, sicuramente piu' semplici da cogliere rispetto al coltivare (o ricoltivare) una passione non piu' tale.
Se a questo ci aggiungi che spesso le mogli divenute mamme (donne, vi prego, non mi lapidate in pubblica piazza) l'aspetto della passione lo archiviano in un angolo della loro vita (magari anche per coppia del marito....cosi' va meglio?!) il patatrac è servito!


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Purtroppo la passione dopo molti anni di matrimonio viene scolorita dal tran tran quotidiano, dagli anni che passano, e purtroppo dalle opportunità al di fuori della coppia, sicuramente piu' semplici da cogliere rispetto al coltivare (o ricoltivare) una passione non piu' tale.
> Se a questo ci aggiungi che spesso le mogli divenute mamme (donne, vi prego, non mi lapidate in pubblica piazza) l'aspetto della passione lo archiviano in un angolo della loro vita (magari anche per coppia del marito....cosi' va meglio?!) il patatrac è servito!


Io personalmente ti lapido se per "passione" intendi "sesso".


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Tu non conosci ne mia moglie ne l'amante e quindi parti da presupposti diversi. Non so neanche da dove iniziare. Il confronto non è sulla quantità di sorrisi o sull'essere agghindate o meno.
> Ma sono daccordissimo su quanto hai scritto qui sopra. Infatti sono due problemi indipendenti. Il problema della mia relazione con mia moglie e il sogno, sfumato, di una relazione come la sogno con un'altra.


Il problema non é il sogno é sognare una cosa con una persona basandosi su una situazione che non é reale.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho perso il passaggio, perché non puoi vivere neppure con amore e passione.
> 
> ...


Altissima età?  Che madrelingua sei..? Spagnola, tedesca?

Non posso vivere con amore e passione perché non ho nessuna con cui esprimerla questa passione.
In 35 anni ne ho trovate solo 2 in grado di fare questo. E se ne sono andate entrambe. Qualcosa vorrà ben dire?
Forse miro a qualcosa che non esiste. Se non a sprazzi di pochi mesi e seguito da anni di dolore e memorie dolorosissime da portarsi dietro per anni.

E sul aprire un dialogo con mia moglie... Ci sto provando. Ma tra lei che evita di parlare di noi. Perché le fa male.. E il fatto che non riesco a parlarne neppure di sciocchezze senza che non vengano fuori i suoi complessi di inferiorità..
Le ho chiesto di collegare una lampada alla presa di corrente giusta. Ha cominciato a urlare che lei in questa casa non conta nulla e che la casa è solo mia e non sua.
Le ho detto di aver spostato il rice cooker è mi ha accusato di aver combinato un casino senza neppure ascoltare cosa avevo da dire..
E così via.. Ce ne sono un milione di esempi così.
Quello che mi pare di aver capito è che lei si sente sotto accusa e sminuita da me. E ogni sillaba che pronuncio suona alle sue orecchie come un'accusa.
Vien difficile aprire un dialogo così...
E davvero non so come fare.

Senza contare che a letto.. Non c'è mai stata un minimo di intesa. Lei vede il sesso come lo vede biancaneve.
Lei si aspetta il principe azzurro che la solleva con le sue possenti braccia, la adagia su un letto di petali di rose e la penetra sussurrandole parle d'amore all'orecchio.
In pratica lei ha tutta la parte romantica del sesso, ma è COMPLETAMENTE sprovvista della parte fisica di esso.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non é il sogno é sognare una cosa con una persona basandosi su una situazione che non é reale.


la situazione non è reale. Ma le persone che ho conosciuto lo sono eccome.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Purtroppo la passione dopo molti anni di matrimonio viene scolorita dal tran tran quotidiano,
> Se a questo ci aggiungi che spesso le mogli divenute mamme (donne, vi prego, non mi lapidate in pubblica piazza) l'aspetto della passione lo archiviano in un angolo della loro vita


Io non ho avuto questo problema. La passione a letto non c'è mai stata..


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> la situazione non è reale. Ma le persone che ho conosciuto lo sono eccome.


Lo sono in quel frangente e in quel contesto e con quelle variabili e con quei tempi. Potrebbero essere reali in altro modo in altri contesti e altri frangenti e con altri tempi. Già ora la vedi più ambigua, indecifrabile, con zone d'ombra che ti creano, su di lei come persona, qualche inquietudine e dubbio. Gli ingredienti che fanno una storia "extra" non rimangono gli stessi se questa si trasforma in storia ufficiale, e il sapore finale può cambiare alquanto.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Altissima età?  Che madrelingua sei..? Spagnola, tedesca?
> 
> Non posso vivere con amore e passione perché non ho nessuna con cui esprimerla questa passione.
> In 35 anni ne ho trovate solo 2 in grado di fare questo. E se ne sono andate entrambe. Qualcosa vorrà ben dire?
> ...


Prima parte, sì, sta male, di fondo, non solo per lo sfondo, ma anche per lo sfondo.
Ultima parte, certe donne così potrebbe essere interessante allevarle.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Purtroppo la passione dopo molti anni di matrimonio viene scolorita dal tran tran quotidiano, dagli anni che passano, e purtroppo dalle opportunità al di fuori della coppia, sicuramente piu' semplici da cogliere rispetto al coltivare (o ricoltivare) una passione non piu' tale.
> Se a questo ci aggiungi che spesso le mogli divenute mamme (donne, vi prego, non mi lapidate in pubblica piazza) l'aspetto della passione lo archiviano in un angolo della loro vita (magari anche per coppia del marito....cosi' va meglio?!) il patatrac è servito!



Ciao Etrusco,

mmmhhhh ... 
tutti hanno il tran tran quotidiano ... 
a tutti passano gli anni ... 
tutti hanno le opportunità ... 

non si può stare sempre sull'onda, e chiaro che vi siano alti e bassi. 
ma quello che tiene sveglia una coppia ... è il dialogare, il chiedere, guardare l'altro. 

la passione non viene archiviata, con la nascita di un figlio. ma è un evento, che
può assorbire la donna completamente ... tra i vari orari da rispettare. 
il mio compagno mi trovava completamente attraente, dopo che avevo passato una notte in bianco. 
gli veniva il desiderio di coccolarmi ... perché era grato, che lo avessi lasciato riposare ... 
certo ... i periodi possono essere lunghi ... sta allora anche all'uomo di dare una mano ... 
se no ... ci si allontana ... 

mmmhhhh quanto hai capito, di tua moglie?

sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Altissima età?  Che madrelingua sei..? Spagnola, tedesca?
> 
> Non posso vivere con amore e passione perché non ho nessuna con cui esprimerla questa passione.
> In 35 anni ne ho trovate solo 2 in grado di fare questo. E se ne sono andate entrambe. Qualcosa vorrà ben dire?
> ...


Ciao,

centro ... sia tedesco che spagnolo :up:

mmhh ... perché non provi a comunicare su altre vie. 
esempio su un bigliettino colorato, mail ... ecc. (sms NO, è un no go!)
e falle solo una domanda ... o un complimento ... o esprimi un desiderio ... 

la parola ... a momenti non funziona, allora bisogna deviare. 

L'ultima frase ... faccio finta di non averla letta ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi pare di averlo già scritto e non lo riscrivo volentieri. Non è che ne vada fiero.
> Ho sposato mia moglie perché sentivo che era la donna giusta per creare una famiglia e dare un senso a un inutile scorrere dei giorni. Una donna con cui avere una condivisione come sognavo mi sembrava (e mi sembra ancora) una chimera inesistente e inutile da cercare.
> Poi ho conosciuto la mia ex amante, e ho pensato che quella chimera esisteva dopo tutto.



Di base se ancora pensi che la vita sia un inutile scorrere dei giorni 
tanto da doverti appoggiare a qualcuno per trovarne un senso 
forse parti male ...

IMHO


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Di base se ancora pensi che la vita sia un inutile scorrere dei giorni
> tanto da doverti appoggiare a qualcuno per trovarne un senso
> forse parti male ...
> 
> IMHO


eh, sì!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io personalmente ti lapido se per "passione" intendi "sesso".



sarebbe iteressante capire cosa si intende per passione ...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> la situazione non è reale. Ma le persone che ho conosciuto lo sono eccome.


Le persone sono reali in un contesto falsato, non so se riesco a farmi capire.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sarebbe iteressante capire cosa si intende per passione ...



L'incrocio tra il passito e il moscato di pantelleria?


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

io vorrei sapere, Ultimo, che cazzo ci fai in un DDD intitolato SESSO CON IL *MARITO*. 

mha.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'incrocio tra il passito e il moscato di pantelleria?



interessante ...
tu quindi la associ ad un vino ...

:saggio:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere, Ultimo, che cazzo ci fai in un DDD intitolato SESSO CON IL *MARITO*.
> 
> mha.


In effetti il sesso con uomo è più pertinente a te.

Basta e non svaccare anche questo treddì.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> interessante ...
> tu quindi la associ ad un vino ...
> 
> :saggio:



Si, che cambia con il cambiare delle stagioni, e qua arrivano gli incroci, te capì ?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> hai scritto delle belle parole, ma, per esperienza, ti dico che spesso *è l'invitato che non vuole cogliere, per tanti altri svariati importanti impegni*.



non capisco cosa intendi ...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, che cambia con il cambiare delle stagioni, e qua arrivano gli incroci, te capì ?


bello!!!!
basta gustarsi il cambiamento...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> bello!!!!
> basta gustarsi il cambiamento...



Bravissima, che poi dico, consigliare in inverno un vino a temperatura e in estate ghiacciato è superfluo. Basta cambiare regione.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non capisco cosa intendi ...


nel senso che a volte, nonostante si cerchi di condividere con l'altro le nostre passioni, necessita, etc, per creare una unione ancora più salda, questi, per svariati motivi, non sono in grado o non capiscono, l'esigenza e la volontà della nostra offerta di condivisione.

è chiaro adesso.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che a volte, nonostante si cerchi di condividere con l'altro le nostre passioni, necessita, etc, per creare una unione ancora più salda, questi, per svariati motivi, non sono in grado o non capiscono, l'esigenza e la volontà della nostra offerta di condivisione.
> 
> è chiaro adesso.



é chiaro ma non lo condivido:mrgreen:

Sono propositi troppo unilaterali...


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io personalmente ti lapido se per "passione" intendi "sesso".


ma figurati, il sesso è l'ultimo dei problemi. Parlo di passione riferendomi allo spirito con cui viene vissuto il rapporto di coppia, lo spirito giocoso, brillante, protettivo, reciproco con cui deve essere "curato" il rapporto all'interno della coppia.
Purtroppo (o forse per fortuna) al sesso do meno importanza di queste cose


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me piace tantissimo....lo mangiavo da bambina quando le altre cercavano nutella :singleeye:


E guarda che ne è venuto fuori. Poi dice che la nutella fa male, mah.


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto questo problema. La passione a letto non c'è mai stata..


...fortunatamente nel mio caso non è mai mancata. Per me non è fondamentale, ma forse perchè non ne ho sentito la mancanza come te.
A mente fredda sarebbe stata un'aggravante della situazione!


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Etrusco,
> 
> mmmhhhh ...
> tutti hanno il tran tran quotidiano ...
> ...


Hai detto cose molto condivisibili, e non fatico a dirti che hai ragione. Lo sforzo lo dobbiamo fare in due è vero....il problema è che non riesco a trasmettere a mia moglie l'esigenza di farlo.

Pero' fidati, come ho risposto prima a qualcun altro, non è un problema di passione sessuale....ma di passione nel vivere il rapporto di coppia che manca. E' l'alchimia che rende una convivenza una vita di coppia (e non è un problema di "amore"), è quell'entusiasmo che se manca per troppo tempo ha lo stesso effetto di un caldo torrido suun mazzo di rose....le secca!!!


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E guarda che ne è venuto fuori. Poi dice che la nutella fa male, mah.


La nutella e' un dozzinale ammasso melmoso fatto con bottoni sciolti, gomma di giocattoli vecchi e mozziconj di burro di cacao usati, piu tanta melassa, ovvio. L aceto serve a ritoccare il pH.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La nutella e' un dozzinale ammasso melmoso fatto con bottoni sciolti, gomma di giocattoli vecchi e mozziconj di burro di cacao usati, piu tanta melassa, ovvio. L aceto serve a ritoccare il pH.


Sì, ma un po' di junk food (uff) non ha mai ucciso nessuno, anzi magari lì per lì ti migliora pure l'umore. Guarda invece la cura pane e aceto fin da bambina che effetto che ha fatto, gli ha ritoccato il ph in peggio e pure buona parte del cervello. Dai oh, vaffanculo. Meglio i bottoni sciolti nella melassa con le nocciole. Ma senza manco pensarci un attimo.
Che palle poi, mannaggia la chimica e chi l'ha inventata.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma un po' di junk food (uff) non ha mai ucciso nessuno, anzi magari lì per lì ti migliora pure l'umore. Guarda invece la cura pane e aceto fin da bambina che effetto che ha fatto, gli ha ritoccato il ph in peggio e pure buona parte del cervello. Dai oh, vaffanculo. Meglio i bottoni sciolti nella melassa con le nocciole. Ma senza manco pensarci un attimo.
> Che palle poi, mannaggia la chimica e chi l'ha inventata.


A proposito di chimica, piccolo OT...Sabato sono andata zoppicon zoppiconi e  provvista di stampella con rotelle (lei si') a Firenze alla mostra della profumeria di nicchia, e c'era un tizio che presentava una fragranza di nome Peety...Questa fragranza  va personalizzata apponendo cinque gocce della tua urina nel punto dove applichi la pregiata essenza:: si ottiene cosi una reazione chimica che andra' a riprodurfe l'ineffabilita'  e la specialita' del tuo sapere di cosa sai, e nessuno indossera' mai lo stesso profumo che hai tu!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A proposito di chimica, piccolo OT...Sabato sono andata zoppicon zoppiconi e  provvista di stampella con rotelle (lei si') a Firenze alla mostra della profumeria di nicchia, e c'era un tizio che presentava una fragranza di nome Peety...Questa fragranza  va personalizzata apponendo cinque gocce della tua urina nel punto dove applichi la pregiata essenza:: si ottiene cosi una reazione chimica che andra' a riprodurfe l'ineffabilita'  e la specialita' del tuo sapere di cosa sai, e nessuno indossera' mai lo stesso profumo che hai tu!:mrgreen:


E magari ti dice pure se sei prena. L'hai provato?


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> A proposito di chimica, piccolo OT...Sabato sono andata zoppicon zoppiconi e  provvista di stampella con rotelle (lei si') a Firenze alla mostra della profumeria di nicchia, e c'era un tizio che presentava una fragranza di nome Peety...Questa fragranza  va personalizzata apponendo cinque gocce della tua urina nel punto dove applichi la pregiata essenza:: si ottiene cosi una reazione chimica che andra' a riprodurfe l'ineffabilita'  e la specialita' del tuo sapere di cosa sai, e nessuno indossera' mai lo stesso profumo che hai tu!:mrgreen:



tipo il romanzo Il profumo, quindi
poi però te magnano!:singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E magari ti dice pure se sei prena. L'hai provato?


Mi hanno detto di provarlo! Le mie note olfattive vagavano dal Petrus Boonekamp all'Averna, boh...


----------



## Fantastica (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> La nutella e' un dozzinale ammasso melmoso fatto con bottoni sciolti, gomma di giocattoli vecchi e mozziconj di burro di cacao usati, piu tanta melassa, ovvio. L aceto serve a ritoccare il pH.


Un amico avvocato che lavora nel campo delle sofisticazioni alimentari dice che nemmeno i peggio "cinesi" hanno ami raggiunto il grado di abominevoli schifezze con cui è confezionata la Nutella. Io la trovavo repellente anche prima di sapere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

*vedi che*

adesso salta fuori che tutti i problemi che hanno il 99% delle persone che scrivono qui sopra sono dovuti al fatto che da piccoli i nostri genitori ci hanno costretto a mangiare la nutella

ma daaaaaaaaaaai
siete oltremodo poco credibili :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un amico avvocato che lavora nel campo delle sofisticazioni alimentari dice che nemmeno i peggio "cinesi" hanno ami raggiunto il grado di abominevoli schifezze con cui è confezionata la Nutella. Io la trovavo repellente anche prima di sapere.


...di sapere che c'è dentro una cosa misteriosa che in Cina chiamano sbolla.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> adesso salta fuori che tutti i problemi che hanno il 99% delle persone che scrivono qui sopra sono dovuti al fatto che da piccoli i nostri genitori ci hanno costretto a mangiare la nutella
> 
> ma daaaaaaaaaaai
> siete oltremodo poco credibili :mrgreen:


Ho l'impressione che sulla lista degli ingredienti mi abbiate presa sul serio:sonar:
Quello e' il mio immaginario della Nutella, tentando di convertirvi alle virtù dell'aceto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il mio con-sorte ha una specie di bizzarra ingenuità che fa parte della sua genetica, e più di altre persone dimostra il suo smarrimento nella revisione delle caratteristiche della Madonna che gli apparve. Smarrito e quasi impaurito pesca un particolare e fa comparazioni tra il durante e il dopo. Possibile? Eppure ha scritto interi madrigali su tinta e taglio di capelli, numero di lentiggini, lato A/lato B con relative classifiche e perfino sul *numero delle scarpe (il numero perfetto)*, sulle strabilianti intuizioni che partendo dalla di lei scatola cranica gli illuminavano il comprendonio e il sentiero della vita. Ora la fissa:sonar::sonar::sonar::mexican::mexican: con sguardo incredulo e orripilatoXD, teme i libri sui diavoli e sugli esorcismi che lei legge e ovviamente lei si inca**a, lui si spaventa e corre a mettersi il sale in tasca perché dice che ha l'aria da malocchio...
> Dovrebbe spiegarle che è orripilato dalla sua propria seconda vista, non da lei. Ma non vuole.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi fai sapere se posso aspirare alla scarpina di cristallo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che sulla lista degli ingredienti mi abbiate presa sul serio:sonar:
> Quello e' il mio immaginario della Nutella, tentando di convertirvi alle virtù dell'aceto.


che non faccia un gran bene è assodato, però:

a parte rarissimi casi di talebanesimo spinto (a livello di cilicio) non ho mai conosciuto nessuno a cui non piaccia o non sia piaciuta la nutella


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non faccia un gran bene è assodato, però:
> 
> a parte rarissimi casi di talebanesimo spinto (a livello di cilicio) non ho mai conosciuto nessuno a cui non piaccia o non sia piaciuta la nutella


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai sapere se posso aspirare alla scarpina di cristallo?:mrgreen:


Che numero hai?


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non faccia un gran bene è assodato, però:
> 
> a parte rarissimi casi di talebanesimo spinto (a livello di cilicio) non ho mai conosciuto nessuno a cui non piaccia o non sia piaciuta la nutella


presente


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma secondo te esiste qualcuno che non si senta affine all'amante?
> E allora perché avere un'amante.
> Il problema secondo me é che cerchi di paragonare due rapporti che non sono paragonabili.
> L'amante la vedi 4 ore la settimana? Ovvio che in quelle 4 ore tutto sia fantastico. Lei ti ascolta sorridente, fate sesso fantastico, si presenta agghindata di tutto punto ecc ecc
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema non é il sogno é sognare una cosa con una persona basandosi su una situazione che non é reale.





farfalla ha detto:


> Le persone sono reali in un contesto falsato, non so se riesco a farmi capire.


Io ti capisco. 
Il fatto che tu sia un'amante ti dà più autorevolezza e non ti viene detto quel che hanno detto a me.
Ma questi aspetti sono quelli che ho messo in rilievo anch'io. Certo l'ho fatto in modo diverso


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nel senso che a volte, nonostante si cerchi di condividere con l'altro le nostre passioni, necessita, etc, per creare una unione ancora più salda, questi, per svariati motivi, non sono in grado o non capiscono, l'esigenza e la volontà della nostra offerta di condivisione.
> 
> è chiaro adesso.


NON ce l'ho con te, visto che la tua è un'osservazione generale.. E' un'osservazione GENERALE.
Ma non è evidente che la cosa è reciproca? Solo una delle parti deve adeguarsi e condividere gli interessi e le passioni dell'altro o forse, in presenza di problemi, le esigenze sono reciproche?
Devo fare esempi o si capisce?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me non sei sembrato affatto un vigliacco in cerca di sicurezze solo un uomo
> che ancora non ha capito cosa vuole...
> 
> 
> ...


quoto è vero...un meccanismo davvero stressante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che numero hai?


 37


----------



## Nocciola (16 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti capisco.
> Il fatto che tu sia un'amante ti dà più autorevolezza e non ti viene detto quel che hanno detto a me.
> Ma questi aspetti sono quelli che ho messo in rilievo anch'io. Certo l'ho fatto in modo diverso


Ho sempre sostenuto che la forma conti e soprattutto immedesimarsi un po. Forse a me per la mia esperienza riesce meglio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che non faccia un gran bene è assodato, però:
> 
> a parte rarissimi casi di talebanesimo spinto (a livello di cilicio) non ho mai conosciuto nessuno a cui non piaccia o non sia piaciuta la nutella


Il mio ex marito.
Concordi che c'era qualcosa di inquietante in lui?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sempre sostenuto che la forma conti e soprattutto immedesimarsi un po. Forse a me per la mia esperienza riesce meglio


Io son partita soft. Poi il troppo sognare mi ha stracciato i cababisi:carneval:.


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> presente


Ma vuoi mettere l'unto sfattume e l'ambigua fangosa mollezza della Nutella, per dolce che sia, con il puntuto e discreto eccitamento,  il sottile furore, il languore piccante che induce l'aceto?


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere l'unto sfattume e l'ambigua fangosa mollezza della Nutella, per dolce che sia, con il puntuto e discreto eccitamento,  il sottile furore, il languore piccante che induce l'aceto?


aceto e peperoncino tutta la vita!


----------



## Innominata (16 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 37


Eh no no, mi comunichi basse valenze. Andavamo più suuuu...

Mi dispiace:infelice:.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2013)

*senso*

Le amanti non danno un senso alla nostre vita matrimoniale,
Ma se non stiamo attenti al significato che attribuiamo a loro, loro rendono un controsenso la nostra vita matrimoniale!


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eh no no, mi comunichi basse valenze. Andavamo più suuuu...
> 
> Mi dispiace:infelice:.


Ma non è per gli uomini "grande piede, grande *****"?:carneval:


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Hai detto cose molto condivisibili, e non fatico a dirti che hai ragione. Lo sforzo lo dobbiamo fare in due è vero....il problema è che non riesco a trasmettere a mia moglie l'esigenza di farlo.
> 
> Pero' fidati, come ho risposto prima a qualcun altro, non è un problema di passione sessuale....ma di passione nel vivere il rapporto di coppia che manca. E' l'alchimia che rende una convivenza una vita di coppia (e non è un problema di "amore"), è quell'entusiasmo che se manca per troppo tempo ha lo stesso effetto di un caldo torrido suun mazzo di rose....le secca!!!



Ciao

mmmhhh fammi capire, prima scrivi della quotidianità, 
degli anni e del fatto del divenire madre ... 

ma proprio in queste cose, si vive la passione di vivere ... 
se manca ... manca da sempre allora? o avete avuto molti silenzi,
e vi siete trasformati, senza rendervene conto l'uno dell'altro? 
e se vi erano dei silenzi ... perché? ... perché mancava l'alchimia sin dall'inizio? 

hai un po' la tendenza ad attribuire l'evento delle cose a cause esterne ... 
certe cose accadano ... per un o più motivi ... e solo tu, li sai ... 

sienne


----------



## Etrusco (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh fammi capire, prima scrivi della quotidianità,
> degli anni e del fatto del divenire madre ...
> ...



Le cose accadono perché si cambia (o "si cresce", tanto per raccontarcela) e perché la vita rispetto al momento della "promessa" e' cambiata e quindi anche a parità' di sensibilità' sono cambiate le nostre esigenze.
Bisognerebbe di tanto in tanto, un po' come si fa con le auto, effettuare una revisione della macchina chiamata "matrimonio", aggiustare la rotta in modo da evitare di sbagliare direzione
bada bene, le cause non sono esogene alla coppia o solo della mia signora figurati, le colpe sono anche (se non soprattutto) le mie. Non mi assolvo, tutt'altro. E' che a volte ci si sente impotenti nel riuscire a ribaltare situazioni ormai "irrigidite" da anni di abitudini perché siamo ormai TROPPO fuori rotta


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


>





Minerva ha detto:


> presente


Siete indubbiamente delle gran brutte persone.


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Le cose accadono perché si cambia (o "si cresce", tanto per raccontarcela) e perché la vita rispetto al momento della "promessa" e' cambiata e quindi anche a parità' di sensibilità' sono cambiate le nostre esigenze.
> Bisognerebbe di tanto in tanto, un po' come si fa con le auto, effettuare una revisione della macchina chiamata "matrimonio", aggiustare la rotta in modo da evitare di sbagliare direzione
> bada bene, le cause non sono esogene alla coppia o solo della mia signora figurati, le colpe sono anche (se non soprattutto) le mie. Non mi assolvo, tutt'altro. E' che a volte ci si sente impotenti nel riuscire a ribaltare situazioni ormai "irrigidite" da anni di abitudini perché siamo ormai TROPPO fuori rotta


Ciao 

inciampo ... su piccole cose. 

cioè, nella quotidianità ci si parla, ci si scambia, si fanno progetti, 
si chiede, si litiga, si fa la pace ecc. ... la vita in se, non cambia ... 
la vita è il tempo che passa, con noi protagonisti, che interagiamo ogni giorno. 
questo discorso regge, se uno vive in America e l'altro in Australia ... 
ma assieme? ... non è fisiologico, chiedersi certe cose di tant in tanto? 
coricati assieme sul letto e fare dei viaggi sul passato per arrivare al presente?

Che ora ti senti impotente ti credo! ... 
Ma le situazioni si possono sempre ribaltare, se la base c'è. 
Se il tutto è "irrigidito" ... significa solo, che ci vuole più tempo, 
più pazienza ... e piano piano il bullone inizierà a girare. 
Tu un tipo di consapevolezza l'hai raggiunta ... e ci hai messo il tuo tempo. 
Tempo ci vuole anche a lei ... credo ... 

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> presente






anatema




:carneval:


----------



## lolapal (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> inciampo ... su piccole cose.
> 
> ...


Questa frase è molto bella, sienne. Credo che in un certo senso racchiuda l'essenza della comunicazione in una coppia: fare il punto di dove siamo, guardare insieme tutta la strada fatta fin qui e poi decidere dove andare.

E' che ci vuole coraggio, secondo me, a mettersi a nudo davanti l'altro, anche se ci ha visto nudi tante volte, perché è un mettersi a nudo diverso, è dire: io sono arrivata qui e tu dove sei? Lo troviamo un punto in cui incontrarci di nuovo?

E poi, è difficile anche chiedere: siamo così condizionati a dare (e, per carità, è giusto dare senza pretendere niente in cambio) che ci dimentichiamo come si fa a chiedere, come si fa a spiegare all'altro quali sono le nostre esigenze, come sono cambiate, cosa possiamo dare, sì, ma di cosa anche abbiamo bisogno.

Perché si è in due, e deve essere reciproco...


----------



## sienne (16 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questa frase è molto bella, sienne. Credo che in un certo senso racchiuda l'essenza della comunicazione in una coppia: fare il punto di dove siamo, guardare insieme tutta la strada fatta fin qui e poi decidere dove andare.
> 
> E' che ci vuole coraggio, secondo me, a mettersi a nudo davanti l'altro, anche se ci ha visto nudi tante volte, perché è un mettersi a nudo diverso, è dire: io sono arrivata qui e tu dove sei? Lo troviamo un punto in cui incontrarci di nuovo?
> 
> ...


Ciao Lola,

si, alcune cose non si pronunciano con facilità, quando scopri nuove cose di te. 
ma ci sono tanti modi per comunicare ... non solo parlare ... 
esempio, cerchi un articolo, una storia un qualcosa ... e lo fai leggere, 
per poi parlare assieme sulla questione ... 
così, si può anche iniziare a sostenere un dialogo di argomenti su qualcosa ... 
e in un secondo tempo ... ammettere, che si è affini con quella cosa ecc. 

un po' di fantasia ci vuole ... e molta pazienza anche ... 

bisogna essere un po' tattici ... per far avvicinare l'altro, anche su vie non dirette,
a certi argomenti ... per dare tempo, che possa aprire la mente e rifletterci ... 

e poi ... si può anche iniziare a chiedere ... 

ma ... non trascurerei la possibilità, che dopo tanto tempo di silenzio ... 
anche l'altra parte, abbia raggiunto certe consapevolezze ... 
il fattore sorpresa ... non lo sottovaluterei ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> quoto è vero...un meccanismo davvero stressante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma cosa ridi?????


----------



## passante (16 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> inciampo ... su piccole cose.
> 
> ...


credo di amarti :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siete indubbiamente delle gran brutte persone.


Aggiungimi. Mai amata la nutella, anzi... disgusto totale!


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Di base se ancora pensi che la vita sia un inutile scorrere dei giorni
> tanto da doverti appoggiare a qualcuno per trovarne un senso
> forse parti male ...
> 
> IMHO


Also IMHO.. Ma.. che ti devo dire..?
L'unica cosa che sembrava dare un senso e scopo, o almeno quello sentivo, era il riuscire a essere me stesso con una compagna, condividere sogni e progetti, emozioni e pensieri.
Ora sono da solo. 
L'unica mia utilità è (forse) crescere mio figlio. Per il resto.. Se un autobus mi stira tra mezz'ora.. Quale sarebbe l'impatto?
Sto facendo soffrire una donna che non lo merita perché non riesco ad amarla come si meriterebbe... Faccio un lavoro inutile come tanti..  Non so.. Mi sembra che la mia presenza nel mondo oscilli tra l'inutile e il dannoso... Se almeno questa inutilità o danno portasse come contropartita felicità e appagamento..

Scusami, so che sembrano frasi da frignone vittimista. Ma non lo vuole essere. Te li riporto come dati di fatto. È semplicemente quello che vedo adesso.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

non esiste ... amare, perché l'altra persona se lo merita. 

significherebbe, se un figlio sgarra, non se lo merita più ... ad esempio.

e in base a che cosa, poi? ... di sognare un amore da Biancaneve?

e aver sposato qualcuno, che non glielo ha fatto vivere sin dall'inizio?

avete sbagliato entrambi ... partirei da qui ... perché vi siete scelti entrambi,

per motivi, per un sentire ... che non reggevano ... sono cose, che accadano. 

non è la fine del mondo ... perché una cosa buona, c'è sempre ... 

da una cosa così, non si può fare altro, che crescere ... ma lo devi permettere.

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non esiste ... amare, perché l'altra persona se lo merita.
> 
> significherebbe, se un figlio sgarra, non se lo merita più ... ad esempio.



Ayn Rand diceva che si ama per le virtù che una persona è riuscita a sviluppare e integrare nel proprio carattere.
Forse aveva ragione e l'impianto stesso del mio matrimonio faceva acqua da tutte le parti. È bastata una che gettasse un po' di luce per un attimo per scoprire tutte le crepe.
Crepe che però sembro vedere solo io.

Dici di permetterlo.. Ma come?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ayn Rand diceva che si ama per le virtù che una persona è riuscita a sviluppare e integrare nel proprio carattere.
> Forse aveva ragione e l'impianto stesso del mio matrimonio faceva acqua da tutte le parti. È bastata una che gettasse un po' di luce per un attimo per scoprire tutte le crepe.
> Crepe che però sembro vedere solo io.
> 
> Dici di permetterlo.. Ma come?


Ciao

ti percepisco ... inafferrabile per tua moglie. 

ho come l'impressione, che anche lei, non sa più che pesce prendere. 
si arrabbia, si sente aggredita, si sente tutto ... e reagisce di conseguenza. 

inizia a chiedere ... e non con la parola, perché a momenti non funziona, 
una cosa che le piace e una cosa che non le piace di te ... 
inizia un gioco di ricerca ... non so, con bigliettini ... non so cosa usate ...

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti percepisco ... inafferrabile per tua moglie.
> 
> ...


Usiamo Whatsapp, non ridere.. davvero.

E hai ragione. Lei si sente sminuita quindi aggredita da me. E, appunto, reagisce di conseguenza. 
Io mi potrei "adattare" e forse addirittura disinnescare questo meccanismo ma.. sarebbe un mio adattarsi a lei, non un adattamento reciproco. È giusto farlo? Durerebbe?

Lo abbiamo già fatto questo "giochino" negli anni di matrimonio. Ma oltre un certo punto parliamo di farla essere qualcosa che non è. Non le posso chiedere qualcosa che mi piace se non fa parte di quello che lei è. Non so se capisci cosa intendo...


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Usiamo Whatsapp, non ridere.. davvero.
> 
> E hai ragione. Lei si sente sminuita quindi aggredita da me. E, appunto, reagisce di conseguenza.
> Io mi potrei "adattare" e forse addirittura disinnescare questo meccanismo ma.. sarebbe un mio adattarsi a lei, non un adattamento reciproco. È giusto farlo? Durerebbe?
> ...



Ciao 

Whatsapp è carino ... ha tanti simboli ... 
Non rido, parola di scout ... 

Non si tratta di adattarsi ... si tratta di avvicinarsi. 
Tu hai le possibilità, lei apparentemente no ... 

Mi permetto, il vostro dialogo, dovrebbe basarsi sul concreto,
non su cose ... che non ci sono ... che si vorrebbero ... che dovrebbero ecc. 

E certo che puoi dire, di te mi piace come ti soffermi a guardare fuori dalla finestra. 
È una cosa concreta ... da lì puoi poi chiedere, a cosa pensi? ... cosa di passa per la mente?

Che si spieghi ... che spieghi, perché per lei le cose sono così e non colà ... 
E come s'immagina di raggiungere un certo obbiettivo ... 
Si tende sempre a parlare su un altro piano ... che con i fatti, il concreto, l'attuale poco centra. 

forse sbaglio completamente ... se così fosse ... c'è poco da fare ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Also IMHO.. Ma.. che ti devo dire..?
> L'unica cosa che sembrava dare un senso e scopo, o almeno quello sentivo, era il riuscire a essere me stesso con una compagna, condividere sogni e progetti, emozioni e pensieri.
> Ora sono da solo.
> *L'unica mia utilità è (forse) crescere mio figlio. Per il resto.. Se un autobus mi stira tra mezz'ora.. Quale sarebbe l'impatto?*
> ...


Scusa feather, ma io ho come l'impressione che potresti avere gli stessi problemi anche con un'altra donna accanto...

Il sentirsi inutili e dannosi è qualcosa che hai dentro di te e che non viene dall'esterno, a mio modesto avviso e per la mia esperienza...


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Scusa feather, ma io ho come l'impressione che potresti avere gli stessi problemi anche con un'altra donna accanto...
> 
> Il sentirsi inutili e dannosi è qualcosa che hai dentro di te e che non viene dall'esterno, a mio modesto avviso e per la mia esperienza...


Eppure gli unici periodi in cui non avvertivo questo sono stati quei periodi in cui ero innamorato di una donna.
Saranno stati i "fumi" dell'innamoramento? Forse.. Non so che pensare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eppure gli unici periodi in cui non avvertivo questo sono stati quei periodi in cui ero innamorato di una donna.
> Saranno stati i "fumi" dell'innamoramento? Forse.. Non so che pensare...


È la dimostrazione di quello che ti ha scritto Lola: il problema è dentro di te.
Non c'è amante o coniuge che tenga quando siamo in questo stato.


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eppure gli unici periodi in cui non avvertivo questo sono stati quei periodi in cui ero innamorato di una donna.
> Saranno stati i "fumi" dell'innamoramento? Forse.. Non so che pensare...


Forse perché ti sentivi "utile" provando amore per un'altra persona, invece che per te stesso?

E' un'azzardo il mio... non prenderla male... sono una persona come un'altra... forse, dico forse, in quello che dici tu ci sono passata o ci sto ancora passando... boh!

:smile:


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> credo di amarti :smile:



Ciao 

o, indeciso ...  ... 



sienne


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Forse perché ti sentivi "utile" provando amore per un'altra persona, invece che per te stesso?


Mmm... No, non credo. Primo perché non sono così certo di provare 'amore' per me stesso. Non lo chiamerei così..
E poi... Non so... ho le idee molto confuse in merito.. ma a naso no.. direi di no..


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Aggiungimi. Mai amata la nutella, anzi... disgusto totale!


Il problema non è il disgisto per la nutella ma l'amore smodato per l'aceto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Whatsapp è carino ... ha tanti simboli ...
> Non rido, parola di scout ...
> ...


Ti amo anch'io come passante :up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Eppure gli unici periodi in cui non avvertivo questo sono stati quei periodi in cui ero innamorato di una donna.
> Saranno stati i "fumi" dell'innamoramento? Forse.. Non so che pensare...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È la dimostrazione di quello che ti ha scritto Lola: il problema è dentro di te.
> Non c'è amante o coniuge che tenga quando siamo in questo stato.





feather ha detto:


> Mmm... No, non credo. Primo perché non sono così certo di provare 'amore' per me stesso. Non lo chiamerei così..
> E poi... Non so... ho le idee molto confuse in merito.. ma a naso no.. direi di no..


A parte il rapporto tra voi, tua moglie com'è? E' una donna che trova o dà senso a quello che fa? 
Lei prova questo senso d'inutilità?
Voglio dire: la diversità che senti così inconciliabile dipende anche da questo o soprattutto da questo?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti amo anch'io come passante :up:



Ciao

:amici:

:inlove: ... lo si può provare ... anche tra noi ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Also IMHO.. Ma.. che ti devo dire..?
> L'unica cosa che sembrava dare un senso e scopo, o almeno quello sentivo, era il riuscire a essere me stesso con una compagna, condividere sogni e progetti, emozioni e pensieri.
> Ora sono da solo.
> L'unica mia utilità è (forse) crescere mio figlio. Per il resto.. Se un autobus mi stira tra mezz'ora.. Quale sarebbe l'impatto?
> ...


E dici niente?
Boh, io trovo che crescere dei figli, stargli accanto e dare loro amore e attenzioni sia davvero l'unica vera cosa importante della vita. E anche la più impegnativa e complessa.
a seguire credo venga la realizzazione personale nel lavoro..ma di questi tempi, averne già uno (non a rischio) è una fortuna da non sottovalutare.
Sull'aspetto sentimentale, diciamo che tutto è relativo e soggettivo.
Per alcuni è essenziale avere affettivamente accanto una persona, per altri...una fortuna che ci può capitare, come no.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte il rapporto tra voi, tua moglie com'è? E' una donna che trova o dà senso a quello che fa?
> Lei prova questo senso d'inutilità?
> Voglio dire: la diversità che senti così inconciliabile dipende anche da questo o soprattutto da questo?


Anche da questo. No, non credo lei abbia questo sentire. Per lei la vita è molto semplice e non c'è molto da scoprire o capire.
studi, ti trovi un lavoretto, un buon marito, bambini, casetta.
Non c'è altro.. Ed è più che sufficiente. Va più che bene così. Fai la tua vita, ti godi i bambini e la casetta... Cosa si può volere di più?
E questa differente visione della vita contribuisce non poco al problema. Guardiamo il mondo e vediamo due cose molto diverse. E vogliamo due cose diverse.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E dici niente?
> Boh, io trovo che crescere dei figli, stargli accanto e dare loro amore e attenzioni sia davvero l'unica vera cosa importante della vita. E anche la più impegnativa e complessa.


E quindi uno (o una) che non ha figli? 
Quello che voglio dire è che non può essere tutto lì.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E dici niente?
> Boh, io trovo che *crescere dei figli, stargli accanto e dare loro amore e attenzioni sia davvero l'unica vera cosa importante della vita. E anche la più impegnativa e complessa.*
> a seguire credo venga la realizzazione personale nel lavoro..ma di questi tempi, averne già uno (non a rischio) è una fortuna da non sottovalutare.
> Sull'aspetto sentimentale, diciamo che tutto è relativo e soggettivo.
> Per alcuni è essenziale avere affettivamente accanto una persona, per altri...una fortuna che ci può capitare, come no.


:up:
Bisognerebbe dare anche loro valori attraverso il vissuto.
Tanti hanno scritto del peso che portano per i comportamenti dei genitori verso di loro. Per fortuna non si crescono i figli in un'isola deserta e i genitori non costituiscono l'unico modello ma questo non toglie la responsabilità.
Dare il gusto della vita resta una cosa importante.
O no?
E quale gusto si può dare se si è sempre scontenti di sé e di quello che si fa?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche da questo. No, non credo lei abbia questo sentire. Per lei la vita è molto semplice e non c'è molto da scoprire o capire.
> studi, ti trovi un lavoretto, un buon marito, bambini, casetta.
> Non c'è altro.. Ed è più che sufficiente. Va più che bene così. Fai la tua vita, ti godi i bambini e la casetta... Cosa si può volere di più?
> E questa differente visione della vita contribuisce non poco al problema. Guardiamo il mondo e vediamo due cose molto diverse. E vogliamo due cose diverse.


In altre parole: lei trova gusto in ogni aspetto della vita?
Tu questo lo consideri una sua limitatezza, una meschineria o una ricchezza?


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E quindi uno (o una) che non ha figli?
> Quello che voglio dire è che non può essere tutto lì.


Prima di averne io stavo benissimo, lavoro, amici, sport e vita di coppia.
Ma va da sè che dopo che ne hai, diventano la parte più importante e corposa della propria vita.
O almeno, per me lo sono.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In altre parole: lei trova gusto in ogni aspetto della vita?
> Tu questo lo consideri una sua limitatezza, una meschineria o una ricchezza?


Ogni aspetto? Non mi pare ce ne siano molti di aspetti. Si, mi pare che nella vita come lei la immagina sia soddisfatta. A parte il marito che non la ama come lei vorrebbe.
La considero una fortunata limitatezza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ogni aspetto? Non mi pare ce ne siano molti di aspetti. Si, mi pare che nella vita come lei la immagina sia soddisfatta. A parte il marito che non la ama come lei vorrebbe.
> La considero una fortunata limitatezza.


Questo suo aspetto ti irrita un po'?
Tu in cosa trovi vera soddisfazione? In cosa vorresti trovare soddisfazione? Sono cose che potresti modificare?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo suo aspetto ti irrita un po'?
> Tu in cosa trovi vera soddisfazione? In cosa vorresti trovare soddisfazione? Sono cose che potresti modificare?






feather ha detto:


> Nel senso che mi sembra un inutile spreco di ossigeno.. Tra 10 anni.. Mi guardo indietro e cosa trovo? Cosa ho creato? Cosa ho fatto? Il mondo è un posto migliore da quando esisto? O ho solo consumato ossigeno e risorse varie senza alcuno scopo?
> Non sono felice, non ho migliorato nulla attorno a me. A cosa sono servito? Nono sono riuscito a essere utile neppure a me stesso, a trovare della felicità per me.
> Non sono riuscito a migliorare la mia compagna, a darle lo stimolo a migliorare ogni giorno, ne a darle una bella vita.
> Come ha detto bene Lola.. se non sò essere utile a me stesso, come posso immaginare di essere utile a mio figlio?
> ...



Ho riportato qui una tua risposta in un altro thread perché avevi già detto.
Scusa della domanda inutile.


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche da questo. No, non credo lei abbia questo sentire. Per lei la vita è molto semplice e non c'è molto da scoprire o capire.
> studi, ti trovi un lavoretto, un buon marito, bambini, casetta.
> Non c'è altro.. Ed è più che sufficiente. Va più che bene così. Fai la tua vita, ti godi i bambini e la casetta... Cosa si può volere di più?
> E questa differente visione della vita contribuisce non poco al problema. Guardiamo il mondo e vediamo due cose molto diverse. E vogliamo due cose diverse.


Perchè volete due cose diverse?
Tu cosa vorresti, oltre la passione e le emozioni dell'innamoramento?
Un lavoro più stimolante?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Io credo che le risposte di senso le possiamo trovare solo dentro di noi e se non le troviamo, o le troviamo sbagliate D) cioè che non ci fanno trovare il nostro senso, un percorso terapeutico non sia da escludere.
Ora capisco anche la tua "vigliaccheria" ti sentiresti di aver costruito ancora meno se distruggessi un matrimonio, anche se non ti ci senti soddisfatto.
Giusto?


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo suo aspetto ti irrita un po'?
> Tu in cosa trovi vera soddisfazione? In cosa vorresti trovare soddisfazione? Sono cose che potresti modificare?


Non mi irrita la cosa in sé, anzi, la ritengo fortunata per questo, la invidio persino, mi da fastidio invece che questo vivere su due pianeti diversi mi renda completamente impossibile comunicarle i miei pensieri.

Cosa mi da soddisfazione..? Non lo so. Sembra una risposta idiota ma è la verità. Non lo so, non ho ancora trovato nulla che mi dia vera soddisfazione.
L'unica cosa che mi sembra desse soddisfazione sono stati quei momenti, in cui innamorato di una donna mi sentivo crescere, brillare.. In cui parlavamo, ci scambiavamo, idee, pensieri, emozioni. Finito lo scambio ritorno al vuoto.
E ho pure il dubbio che sia stata solo un'illusione come qualcuno ha fatto notare.. Magari è così..


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo *che le risposte di senso le possiamo trovare solo dentro *di noi e se non le troviamo, o le troviamo sbagliate D) cioè che non ci fanno trovare il nostro senso, un percorso terapeutico non sia da escludere.
> Ora capisco anche la tua "vigliaccheria" ti sentiresti di aver costruito ancora meno se distruggessi un matrimonio, anche se non ti ci senti soddisfatto.
> Giusto?


ma sono sbagliate:mrgreen:
ops...lo hai già detto:unhappy:


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che le risposte di senso le possiamo trovare solo dentro di noi e se non le troviamo, o le troviamo sbagliate D) cioè che non ci fanno trovare il nostro senso, un percorso terapeutico non sia da escludere.
> Ora capisco anche la tua "vigliaccheria" ti sentiresti di aver costruito ancora meno se distruggessi un matrimonio, anche se non ti ci senti soddisfatto.
> Giusto?


Concordo.
Mi sembra anche che a volte ci si faccia troppe domande...e la vita di coppia non è necessariamente il fulcro di tutto.
Non capita a tutti la fortuna di riuscire a fare feilce la persona che abbiamo accanto. E i motivi sono molteplici e differenti...io personalmente sono arrivata alla conclusione che la vita di coppia non sia una scelta vincente. E non è alla portata di tutti...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Non mi irrita *la cosa in sé, anzi, la ritengo fortunata per questo,* la invidio persino*, mi da fastidio invece che questo vivere su due pianeti diversi mi renda completamente impossibile comunicarle i miei pensieri.
> 
> Cosa mi da soddisfazione..? Non lo so. Sembra una risposta idiota ma è la verità. Non lo so, non ho ancora trovato nulla che mi dia vera soddisfazione.
> L'unica cosa che mi sembra desse soddisfazione sono stati quei momenti, in cui innamorato di una donna mi sentivo crescere, brillare.. In cui parlavamo, ci scambiavamo, idee, pensieri, emozioni. Finito lo scambio ritorno al vuoto.
> E ho pure il dubbio che sia stata solo un'illusione come qualcuno ha fatto notare.. Magari è così..


Con irritazione intendevo qualcosa di più tenue dell'invidia. 
Non sei unico in queste condizioni.
Cercare il senso in un'altra persona o in una relazione è (anche) per me un'illusione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Mi sembra anche che *a volte ci si faccia troppe domande*...e la vita di coppia non è necessariamente il fulcro di tutto.
> Non capita a tutti la fortuna di riuscire a fare felce la persona che abbiamo accanto. E i motivi sono molteplici e differenti...io personalmente sono arrivata alla conclusione che la vita di coppia non sia una scelta vincente. E non è alla portata di tutti...


:up:
Ci si fanno domande quando ci si sente intimamente inquieti.
Diciamo che questa inquietudine interiore costituisce anche il fascino di molte persone.
Spesso proprio persone che trovano il senso in quello che vivono subiscono questo fascino perché si illudono di poter trasmettere il loro senso della vita.
I risultati sono quelli che racconta feather: perennemente inquieto e insoddisfatto lui, incredula e infelice la moglie per non essere riuscita a fare quello che credeva fosse tanto semplice trasmettere come il respiro.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

credo ... almeno io funziono così ... 

nella vita ... bisogna avere oggetti d'amore e passione. 

alimentano, danno tanto ... fanno navigare ... danno carica. 

la famiglia ... è un'altra cosa. e crescere un figlio anche. 

sono amori differenti ... danno cose differenti ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che le risposte di senso le possiamo trovare solo dentro di noi e se non le troviamo, o le troviamo sbagliate D) cioè che non ci fanno trovare il nostro senso, un percorso terapeutico non sia da escludere.
> Ora capisco anche la tua "vigliaccheria" ti sentiresti di aver costruito ancora meno se distruggessi un matrimonio, anche se non ti ci senti soddisfatto.
> Giusto?


Ecco, forse ho sbagliato religione...

[video=youtube;WGQ7JZRZ65M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQ7JZRZ65M[/video]

Più che di aver costruito, mi sentirei di aver distrutto la vita di una poveraccia la cui unica colpa è stata quella di sposare me.
Per questo cerco con le unghie e con i denti di trovare una scappatoia per non fare anche questo sfacelo. Non peserebbe molto nel bilancio finale. Inutile prima inutile dopo. Non mi sentirei ne meglio ne peggio. Cerco solo di non far pagare i miei conti a una donna che non ne può nulla.
Se potessi, decidere, a tavolino, di cadere innamorato di mia moglie, lo farei senza battere ciglio. Vivrei in una favola ora. Ma non riesco a sentire amore per una donna solo perché lo voglio. Posso controllare quello che faccio, ma non quello che sento. Quello è ampiamente al di fuori del mio controllo. Non so, magari per altri è possibile, in qualche misura, modificare il proprio sentire. Io non ci sono mai riuscito.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

va in biblioteca ... guarda quello che c'è ... 
fatti ispirare da un tema ... non so, la navigazione, 
la percezione illusoria (ci sono dei bellissimi disegni), 
ecc. ecc. ecc. 

c'è veramente tanto ... dalla filosofare, a lavori manuali ... 
dalle piante ... a perché alcune conchiglie hanno decorazioni altre no
ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Ci si fanno domande quando ci si sente intimamente inquieti.
> Diciamo che questa inquietudine interiore costituisce anche il fascino di molte persone.
> Spesso proprio persone che trovano il senso in quello che vivono subiscono questo fascino perché si illudono di poter trasmettere il loro senso della vita.
> I risultati sono quelli che racconta feather: perennemente inquieto e insoddisfatto lui, incredula e infelice la moglie per non essere riuscita a fare quello che credeva fosse tanto semplice trasmettere come il respiro.


Interessante analisi, non ci avevo mai riflettuto .


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, forse ho sbagliato religione...
> 
> [video=youtube;WGQ7JZRZ65M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGQ7JZRZ65M[/video]
> 
> ...


Beh Quelo potrebbe funzionare :carneval:

"Cadere innamorato"  sei di origine francese o inglese?
Ne ho appena letto qui  http://www.amazon.it/Lamore-tutto-c...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379409412&sr=1-1


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Interessante analisi, non ci avevo mai riflettuto .


L'ho vissuto XD


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> va in biblioteca ... guarda quello che c'è ...
> fatti ispirare da un tema ... non so, la navigazione,
> ...


Leggo di tutto, dalla religione alla filosofia alla matematica, meditazione-spiritualismo-introspezione, psicologia, medicina oltre a tecnologia e informatica. Romanzi, letteratura varia da Faust a I pilastri della terra.
Mi sono dedicato a perditempo a progettini vari, dai quadcopter alla computer vision alle comunità Linux al webdesign a cene a tema filosofico.
Ho fatto arrampicata sportiva, persino il corso AFF! 
Ma.. non so come spiegare.. Tutto rimane in superficie, sulla pelle.. e scivola subito via...


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Cadere innamorato"  sei di origine francese o inglese?


Padre francese...


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho vissuto XD


Capisco.
Invece io in realtà, fino alla nascita dei figli, rientravo nella categoria "insoddisfatti altalenanti".
Alternavo periodi in cui ero molto soddisfatta della mia vita, ad altri in cui la maggior parte delle mie "routines" mi andavano strette e mi mettevano forte ansia.
Poi, evidentemente, ho trovato davvero nei figli...un qualcosa che va oltre a tutto. Ho finalmente capito e provato un amore totale. Un trasporto mai sentito per nessuno dei miei partner. Ho realizzato di essere capace di provare emozioni incredibili e prima sconosciute.
Perciò ormai, ho abbandonato l'idea di mia riuscita all'interno di una coppia.
Non ce la posso fare. Ho dei limiti grossi verso l'altro sesso. Ci sto lavorando da mesi e mesi con una terapeuta ma almeno ora ne ho la consapevolezza.
Forse, feather...anche a te non farebbe male parlare con qualcuno, di questo tuo sentirti "non completo".


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tu cosa vorresti, oltre la passione e le emozioni dell'innamoramento?
> Un lavoro più stimolante?


Eh.. appunto.. come detto.. non lo so..
Non riesco a trovare nulla..
Il lavoro che ho non aiuta di certo. Un lavoro del cazzo assolutamente inutile. Sono arrivato al punto di fare il lavoro che faccio per mia piccola soddisfazione personale, per imparare qualcosa di interessante. Oltre che per portare la pagnotta a casa, è ovvio. Non certo perché faccia la differenza nel mondo reale.
Forse avrei dovuto fare il medico.. Chissà.. Troppo tardi.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Leggo di tutto, dalla religione alla filosofia alla matematica, meditazione-spiritualismo-introspezione, psicologia, medicina oltre a tecnologia e informatica. Romanzi, letteratura varia da Faust a I pilastri della terra.
> Mi sono dedicato a perditempo a progettini vari, dai quadcopter alla computer vision alle comunità Linux al webdesign a cene a tema filosofico.
> Ho fatto arrampicata sportiva, persino il corso AFF!
> Ma.. non so come spiegare.. Tutto rimane in superficie, sulla pelle.. e scivola subito via...



Ciao feather

allora, sei il tipo ... a qui piace condividere, per sentirsi vivo ... credo, di aver capito. 
e ciò non esclude, il piacere della solitudine ... 

qua ... il tutto diviene molto difficile ... ma veramente tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> allora, sei il tipo ... a qui piace condividere, per sentirsi vivo ... credo, di aver capito.
> e ciò non esclude, il piacere della solitudine ...


ADORO stare in solitudine! Stare in un luogo silenzioso, buio, da solo.. Non c'è posto dove mi senta meglio.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Forse, feather...anche a te non farebbe male parlare con qualcuno, di questo tuo sentirti "non completo".





Brunetta ha detto:


> un percorso terapeutico non sia da escludere.


E non lo escludo...
Per curiosità.. Cosa dovrei cercare? Psicologa? Pscicoterapeuta? Analista?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> ADORO stare in solitudine! Stare in un luogo silenzioso, buio, da solo.. Non c'è posto dove mi senta meglio.



Ciao,

so di cosa parli ... sono le mie isole ... 
ma apparentemente non bastano ... 

hai scritto, che quando eri innamorato ... 
qualcosa ti faceva brillare ... e che parlavate ecc. 
forse ... forse ... è questo, ogni tanto condividere ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho vissuto XD


E com'è andata a finire?


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> hai scritto, che quando eri innamorato ...
> qualcosa ti faceva brillare ... e che parlavate ecc.
> forse ... forse ... è questo, ogni tanto condividere ...


Il problema è che mi manca il target.. Con chi dovrei condividere?
Le uniche due donne che ho incontrato in 35 anni capaci di questa condivisione sono sparite.
Beh.. Non proprio sparite.. Ma non è la stessa cosa di averle come compagne..
Per arrivare a certi livelli di condivisione... Ci devi fare l'amore.. Un'amica non basta.. Non so se capisci cosa intendo...


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il problema è che mi manca il target.. Con chi dovrei condividere?
> Le uniche due donne che ho incontrato in 35 anni capaci di questa condivisione sono sparite.
> Beh.. Non proprio sparite.. Ma non è la stessa cosa di averle come compagne..
> *Per arrivare a certi livelli di condivisione... Ci devi fare l'amore.. Un'amica non basta.. *Non so se capisci cosa intendo...


Quali livelli di condivisione? Interessante pensiero il tuo.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il problema è che mi manca il target.. Con chi dovrei condividere?
> Le uniche due donne che ho incontrato in 35 anni capaci di questa condivisione sono sparite.
> Beh.. Non proprio sparite.. Ma non è la stessa cosa di averle come compagne..
> Per arrivare a certi livelli di condivisione... Ci devi fare l'amore.. Un'amica non basta.. Non so se capisci cosa intendo...



Ciao,

ho capito ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E non lo escludo...
> Per curiosità.. Cosa dovrei cercare? Psicologa? Pscicoterapeuta? Analista?


Non è una domanda facile la tua.
La psicologa che attualmente "mi segue", l'avevo contattata inizialmente solo come supporto alla separazione dal mio ex compagno.
Avevo bisogno di consigli pratici su come rapportarmi a lui...che in quanto a problemi caratteriali sta ben peggio di me.
E sapevo essere un'ottima professionista.
Mi ha aiutata molto devo dire e, una volta rinfrancata su questo aspetto, piano piano abbiamo anche cominciato a parlare del perchè io avessi scelto proprio quell'uomo. Assolutamente inadatto a me e con delle forti problematiche.
Da li, il passo a capire che pure io ho delle difficoltà emotive verso gli uomini (di cui ero ben consapevole) è stato veloce.
Ora, quando mai riuscirò a tirare il fiato dalla mia situazione attuale, forse...le chiederò di aiutarmi ad andare più a fondo...
La scelta della persona a cui decidere di rivolgersi è complessa. Ci sono in giro anche tanti personaggi non eccellenti che rischiano di fare più danni che altro.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quali livelli di condivisione?


Il livello in cui puoi discutere con la donna che hai nuda nel letto di fianco a te di tutto quello che ti scorre nell'anima. Dubbi, pensieri, progetti, idee, paure, gioie, timori, speranze, visioni, interpretazioni della vita e del mondo, perversioni, cattiverie, egoismi, altruismi.
Il livello in cui ti spogli dei vestiti e di tutte le barriere che normalmente porti a protezione di te stesso. In cui non hai timore a farti vedere NUDO. Per intero, corpo nudo, anima nuda.
Quando senti che tutto quello che sei lo puoi mostrare a lei, che, se non lo apprezzerà almeno lo saprà accettare e non giudicare.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il livello in cui puoi discutere con la donna che hai nuda nel letto di fianco a te di tutto quello che ti scorre nell'anima. Dubbi, pensieri, progetti, idee, paure, gioie, timori, speranze, visioni, interpretazioni della vita e del mondo, perversioni, cattiverie, egoismi, altruismi.
> Il livello in cui ti spogli dei vestiti e di tutte le barriere che normalmente porti a protezione di te stesso. In cui non hai timore a farti vedere NUDO. Per intero, corpo nudo, anima nuda.
> Quando senti che tutto quello che sei lo puoi mostrare a lei, che, se non lo apprezzerà almeno lo saprà accettare e non giudicare.


Uhm. Scusa ma non ci arrivo. Mi sembra il livello di intimità più semplice, il livello sessuale. Accettazione fisica significa accettazione affettiva?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Also IMHO.. Ma.. che ti devo dire..?
> L'unica cosa che sembrava dare un senso e scopo, o almeno quello sentivo, era il riuscire a essere me stesso con una compagna, condividere sogni e progetti, emozioni e pensieri.
> Ora sono da solo.
> L'unica mia utilità è (forse) crescere mio figlio. Per il resto.. *Se un autobus mi stira tra mezz'ora.. Quale sarebbe l'impatto?*
> ...



fermeresti il traffico 
e diciamo che fra mezz'ora la gente circola quindi si innervosisce ...
Se l'autobus  inchioda di colpo puoi causare un tamponamento a catena con altri feriti 
se non vittime ...
sporchi autobus e l'asfalto  con ciò che rimane di te ...
se non spaventare a morte chi è obbligato ad assistere a questo dramma ...


Ultima cosa la ma la più importaante tuo figlio 
non avrebbe più la serentà che ha ora ...


quindi caro mio sei obbligato 
a fartene una ragione continuare il tuo inutile lavoro ...
che poi tanto inutile non è se fa si che ogni giorno hai da mangiare 
hai da stare al caldo ,hai piccole comodita di cui altri ne sono sprovvisti...


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Uhm. Scusa ma non ci arrivo. Mi sembra il livello di intimità più semplice, il livello sessuale. Accettazione fisica significa accettazione affettiva?


Mmmm... non sono sicuro di come spiegarlo.
Le due cose sono intrecciate... Se senti di poterti "perdere" nell'altro, di poterti lasciar andare.. vale per il corpo, la mente, il cuore, l'anima.. Non sono pezzi separati.
Non posso lasciarmi andare a letto con una donna che non mi sa accettare e non riesco a lasciarmi andare con una donna, affettivamente.. a condividere con lei me stesso se non riesco a condivire anche il corpo.. 
Non so se sono riuscito a rispondere alla tua domanda..


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mmmm... non sono sicuro di come spiegarlo.
> Le due cose sono intrecciate... Se senti di poterti "perdere" nell'altro, di poterti lasciar andare.. vale per il corpo, la mente, il cuore, l'anima.. Non sono pezzi separati.
> Non posso lasciarmi andare a letto con una donna che non mi sa accettare e non riesco a lasciarmi andare con una donna, affettivamente.. a condividere con lei me stesso se non riesco a condivire anche il corpo..
> Non so se sono riuscito a rispondere alla tua domanda..


Beh ma ci sono gli amici, le amiche. Ci sono?


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> fermeresti il traffico


Qui c'è una metropolitana efficientissima.. :-D



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ultima cosa la ma la più importaante tuo figlio
> non avrebbe più la serentà che ha ora ...


Questo è vero. Ed è infatti l'unico vero rammarico che avrei nel morire..
Sai, uno dei motivi per cui ho fatto il corso AFF è stato anche questo. Ti sembrerà un'idiozia, ma.. volevo offrire al destino un'opportunità.. Se era destino.. Lì sarebbe stata l'occasione perfetta.. Veloce..
Invece.. manco una caviglia slogata.


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma ci sono gli amici, le amiche. Ci sono?


Questo risponde..?



feather ha detto:


> Per arrivare a certi livelli di condivisione... Ci devi fare l'amore.. Un'amica non basta.. Non so se capisci cosa intendo...


Non è la stessa cosa.. La condivisione che intendo io.. Non è il semplice chiaccherare con un amico.. È un abbandonarsi all'altra fiducioso che lei sapra maneggiarti senza romperti, di più... saprà farti crescere e diventare una persona migliore.
E viceversa.


----------



## Anais (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Qui c'è una metropolitana efficientissima.. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un discorso assurdo.
E se lo pensi davvero, hai dei problemi da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Duchessa (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi irrita la cosa in sé, anzi, la ritengo fortunata per questo, la invidio persino, mi da fastidio invece che questo vivere su due pianeti diversi mi renda completamente impossibile comunicarle i miei pensieri.
> 
> Cosa mi da soddisfazione..? Non lo so. Sembra una risposta idiota ma è la verità. Non lo so, non ho ancora trovato nulla che mi dia vera soddisfazione.
> L'unica cosa che mi sembra desse soddisfazione sono stati quei momenti, in cui innamorato di una donna mi sentivo crescere, brillare.. In cui parlavamo, ci scambiavamo, idee, pensieri, emozioni. *Finito lo scambio ritorno al vuoto.
> E ho pure il dubbio che sia stata solo un'illusione *come qualcuno ha fatto notare.. Magari è così..


A me sembra che tu le tue risposte te le trovi eccome.. solo che non ti piacciono.
Mica è detto che si debbano trovare risposte confortanti no?
Ci hai pensato? A volte il pensiero le desidera, ma la realtà dell'esperienza non le dimostra.

Confortante invece è vedere come questo, nella vita, valga per tutti, anche per quelli che non lo riconoscono.

Confortante è sapere che molte persone hanno vissuto momenti simili ai tuoi, e sono riuscite a superarli e a trovare un modo per vivere bene.

Come? I modi sono molti, e penso che potrai trovare il tuo. Sei già sulla buona strada solo per il fatto di aver imboccato la strada della consapevolezza. Non abbandonarla però


----------



## lunaiena (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Ed è infatti l'unico vero rammarico che avrei nel morire..
> Sai, uno dei motivi per cui ho fatto il corso AFF è stato anche questo. Ti sembrerà un'idiozia, ma.. volevo offrire al destino un'opportunità.. Se era destino.. Lì sarebbe stata l'occasione perfetta.. Veloce..
> Invece.. manco una caviglia slogata.



:rotfl::rotfl:
ma sei sfigato alora!
Comunque ti sembrerà un'idiozia ma comincio a capire tua moglie ...
Feather feather 
ma come sei messo ...
dopotutto mi fai ridere ...sei simpatico


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo risponde..?
> 
> Non è la stessa cosa.. La condivisione che intendo io.. Non è il semplice chiaccherare con un amico.. È un abbandonarsi all'altra fiducioso che *lei sapra maneggiarti senza romperti, di più... saprà farti crescere e diventare una persona migliore.*
> E viceversa.


Perchè lo scambio con le persone non ti può rendere una persona migliore? C'è bisogno di 'maneggiare'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Qui c'è una metropolitana efficientissima.. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso farti una domanda? Ma tu, durante l'adolescenza, hai mai avuto quel momento in cui ti sei detto: 'ecco, questo è quello che voglio! Se riuscirò a raggiungere quell'obbiettivo sarò soddisfatto'
Ti sei mai posto degli obbiettivi, hai mai inseguito un sogno, lottato per renderlo reale?


----------



## feather (17 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda? Ma tu, durante l'adolescenza, hai mai avuto quel momento in cui ti sei detto: 'ecco, questo è quello che voglio!


No. Direi di no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No. Direi di no.


eh...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Invece io in realtà, fino alla nascita dei figli, rientravo nella categoria "insoddisfatti altalenanti".
> Alternavo periodi in cui ero molto soddisfatta della mia vita, ad altri in cui la maggior parte delle mie "routines" mi andavano strette e mi mettevano forte ansia.
> Poi, evidentemente, ho trovato davvero nei figli...un qualcosa che va oltre a tutto. Ho finalmente capito e provato un amore totale. Un trasporto mai sentito per nessuno dei miei partner. Ho realizzato di essere capace di provare emozioni incredibili e prima sconosciute.
> ...


Potrebbero anche avere avuto grossi limiti quelli dell'altro sesso con cui hai avuto a che fare :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E com'è andata a finire?


Mi ha tradita più volte e poi è finita.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo risponde..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte il sesso non ti sembra la definizione di una mamma?


----------



## lolapal (17 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo risponde..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco la questione del "maneggiarti senza romperti" che io vedo come accettazione di pregi e difetti, dei punti di forza e dei punti di debolezza, ma il "farti crescere e diventare una persona migliore"? Si cresce insieme, eventualmente, ma non è detto che si diventa migliori e poi migliori di chi? Rispetto a cosa?
E poi, non sono in contraddizione le due cose? Se mi maneggi senza rompermi come fai a farmi diventare una persona migliore (io leggo: diversa): ogni cambiamento di sé porta comunque a una sorta di "rottura", ci si stacca da qualcosa che siamo stati perché non va più bene e la si mette via, sostituendola con qualcosa d'altro.

Forse non ho capito bene cosa intendi...


----------



## feather (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte il sesso non ti sembra la definizione di una mamma?


Mmmm...
Interessante...
Ci sto pensando...


----------



## feather (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi ha tradita più volte e poi è finita.


E se ho capito bene, lui era nella parte dell'inquieto..


----------



## feather (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte il sesso non ti sembra la definizione di una mamma?





feather ha detto:


> Mmmm...
> Interessante...
> Ci sto pensando...


Con la mia specifica non c'è mai stata molta intimità o dialogo. Ma se parli del ruolo di madre come archetipo allora... 
...ci sto riflettendo..


----------



## Anais (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbero anche avere avuto grossi limiti quelli dell'altro sesso con cui hai avuto a che fare :carneval:


Questo sicuramente!
Però io me lo sono preso ai tempi.
Non so se mi spiego...un'altra, con la testa bella registrata, uno cosi' non se lo sarebbe mai messo in casa!
Le colpe stanno anche nello scegliersi compagni sbagliati. Io credo che ci siano sempre delle avvisaglie e vengono fuori (anche se non in maniera completa), anche dopo pochi mesi di frequentazione, o a maggior ragione, durante la convivenza.
Poi sta a noi, essere abbastanza razionali e lungimiranti da approfondire quanto questi aspetti possano influire sulla riuscita di una relazione e quanto per noi siano tollerabili o meno.


----------



## Anais (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte il sesso non ti sembra la definizione di una mamma?


Sono d'accordo! Anche a me è subito venuta in mente una mamma..


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo! Anche a me è subito venuta in mente una mamma..


eh...(2)


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Sarebbe interessante aprire un treddino......... scopi, sogni e quant'altro dell'adolescente. realizzati ? 

Apritelo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Sai*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarebbe interessante aprire un treddino......... scopi, sogni e quant'altro dell'adolescente. realizzati ?
> 
> Apritelo.


ti scopi un adolescente?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E se ho capito bene, lui era nella parte dell'inquieto..


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Con la mia specifica non c'è mai stata molta intimità o dialogo. Ma se parli del ruolo di madre come archetipo allora...
> ...ci sto riflettendo..


Uno cerca la mamma (o cerca il papà) proprio perché ha avuto delle carenze nel rapporto reale.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*Io*

Io proprio perche ho avuto carenze evito di cercare...!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti scopi un adolescente?



Scopo: Singolare Maschile. il significato sta in: obiettivo, fine proposito.... 

Ad esempio: una vita senza scopi/scopo, inutile priva di significato. Come la tua ad esempio...! 


Santa Rosalia quanta ignoranza.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Scopo: Singolare Maschile. il significato sta in: obiettivo, fine proposito....
> 
> Ad esempio: una vita senza scopi/scopo, inutile priva di significato. Come la tua ad esempio...!
> 
> ...


Si,in effetti non sai scrivere....!


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno cerca la mamma (o cerca il papà) proprio perché ha avuto delle carenze nel rapporto reale.


Io ho avuto delle carenze nel rapporto con mio padre, ma non ho mai cercato un papà. Anzi, spesso e volentieri ho un atteggiamento molto accudiente, disponibile e materno nel rapporto. Anche se in effetti ci sono fasi down in cui cerco rassicurazioni e conferme... boh, vabbè. Sei anni e mezzo di psicoterapia e non sentirli


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ho avuto delle carenze nel rapporto con mio padre, ma non ho mai cercato un papà. Anzi, spesso e volentieri ho un atteggiamento molto accudiente, disponibile e materno nel rapporto. Anche se in effetti ci sono fasi down in cui cerco rassicurazioni e conferme... boh, vabbè. Sei anni e mezzo di psicoterapia e non sentirli


Non è mica obbligatorio reagire a carenze con la compensazione propria. Ci sono abusati che abusano e abusati che fondano associazioni per la protezione degli abusati.
Nel caso di feather si poteva intuire il desiderio di avere quel tipo di amore che è più materno che da compagna. Una parte di accudimento dovrebbe essere presente in tutte le relazioni.


----------



## Etrusco (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> ADORO stare in solitudine! Stare in un luogo silenzioso, buio, da solo.. Non c'è posto dove mi senta meglio.




.....a chi lo dici.....io faccio sport in solitudine proprio per rimanere solo con me stesso....Forrest Gump mi fa un baffo!


----------



## feather (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno cerca la mamma (o cerca il papà) proprio perché ha avuto delle carenze nel rapporto reale.


Ci sto riflettendo molto su questa faccenda della mamma..
Però qualcosa non mi torna..
Non sento alcun bisogno di essere "accudito". Non mi sento perso se qualcuno non veglia su di me o mi dice come fare..
Sono assolutamente autonomo, so prendere le decisioni da solo e assumermene le responsabilità. 
Quindi non riesco a inquadrare bene quale sarebbe il ruolo di questo surrogato di madre. 
Quello che vorrei dalla mia compagna è una persona altro da me che mi possa dare tutti quegli input che da solo non potrei avere e che, come chiarito da Harvey Q. (su questo punto la penso esattamente come lei) solo una compagna ti può dare. 
Per una compagna ti devi mettere in discussione e cambiare, per un'amica no. 
Fatico a inquadrare questo nel ruolo di mamma, ma probabilmente mi sta sfuggendo qualcosa. 
Chiarimenti sono molto apprezzati. 
È un argomento che mi interessa molto.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Settembre 2013)

@ feather

Io ti capisco, anche per me il corpo è una dimensione essenziale dell'intimità. Sto con chi dice "il corpo è l'uomo". E un'intimità senza corpo è un'idiozia...
Quanto alla mamma, beh? Che c'è di strano? Anche io cerco sempre di crescere, di essere meglio me stessa attraverso l'intimità con chi amo. Che stranezza c'è?


----------



## feather (19 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti capisco, anche per me il corpo è una dimensione essenziale dell'intimità. Sto con chi dice "il corpo è l'uomo". E un'intimità senza corpo è un'idiozia...


Anche se è bello pensare che si possa amare una persona anche se è lontana, anche se non la possiamo toccare..
Invece..
Invece c'è bisogno di accarezzarle la pelle.. O quella persona che crediamo di amare non è altro che un'idea. 



Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto alla mamma, beh? Che c'è di strano? Anche io cerco sempre di crescere, di essere meglio me stessa attraverso l'intimità con chi amo. Che stranezza c'è?


Niente di strano.. Ma quello che ho scritto ha richiamato l'idea di una ricerca di mamma più che di una compagna. Ad almeno due persone. Ci ho pensato su ma non mi torna.. Quindi ho chiesto chiarimenti.
Ci ho riflettuto ma non mi sento in quel modo. Non riesco a sentire tracce di bisogno di accudimento, se è questo che intendeva Brunetta per ricerca di una madre.
Sarà che, appunto perché non ne ho ricevuto molto dalla madre vera, sono abituato a fare senza.. 
Sia come sia non percepisco quel bisogno, e quindi non capisco bene cosa intendesse, magari sto fraintendendo il senso di quello che voleva dire.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci sto riflettendo molto su questa faccenda della mamma..
> Però qualcosa non mi torna..
> Non sento alcun bisogno di essere "accudito". Non mi sento perso se qualcuno non veglia su di me o mi dice come fare..
> Sono assolutamente autonomo, so prendere le decisioni da solo e assumermene le responsabilità.
> ...


Adesso hai detto una cosa molto diversa.
Può essere che tu ti sia espresso male prima o adesso.
Può essere anche che questa cosa ti dia fastidio e tu abbia trovato modo di vederla diversamente.
In quello che dicevo non c'è nessun significato edipico.
Intendo che i rapporti tra pari sono difficilmente tra pari e che c'è spesso un'asimmetria. Se i momenti di asimmetria si alternano e si compensano il rapporto va bene. Se è sempre asimmetrico e accontenta entrambi va bene lo stesso (è psicologicamente nevrotico ma chi se ne frega).
Tu dicevi che cercavi un rapporto diverso da quello che hai esprimendo aspettative da figlio nei confronti di una mamma. Parlavi di aspettarti una funzione di accoglienza di tutti gli aspetti e soprattutto di quelli deboli e cercavi quasi una guida insieme, il tutto tendente a un'ideale fusione.
Ovvio che le scarpe te le allacci da solo :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Siamo sicuri che tutte le persone ci somiglino? che tutti hanno quei parametri che rispecchiano modalità comuni? Siamo sicuri che in quello che scriviamo non cerchiamo quello che vorremmo?

Siamo sicuri che nel creare una coppia questi in simbiosi non hanno scelto di rimanere assieme per le caratteristiche che hanno? E che i problemi di ora non siano altro che dei normali problemi loro che nella loro soggettività devono risolversi?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che tutte le persone ci somiglino? che tutti hanno quei parametri che rispecchiano modalità comuni? Siamo sicuri che in quello che scriviamo non cerchiamo quello che vorremmo?
> 
> Siamo sicuri che nel creare una coppia questi in simbiosi non hanno scelto di rimanere assieme per le caratteristiche che hanno? E che i problemi di ora non siano altro che dei normali problemi loro che nella loro soggettività devono risolversi?


Dici a me?
Se funziona a me che mi frega su cosa è basata la loro coppia?
Feather ha detto cose che per lui delineano perché la sua coppia per lui non funziona. Se cerca un rapporto asimmetrico che la moglie non si sente di avere è un problema sì un problema suo.
O cambia la sua idea di rapporto o trova una donna che voglia inserirsi in quel suo schema.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici a me?
> Se funziona a me che mi frega su cosa è basata la loro coppia?
> Feather ha detto cose che per lui delineano perché la sua coppia per lui non funziona. Se cerca un rapporto asimmetrico che la moglie non si sente di avere è un problema sì un problema suo.
> O cambia la sua idea di rapporto o trova una donna che voglia inserirsi in quel suo schema.


No, non dicevo a te, si dicevo a te. Cioè dicevo a tutti me compreso. era una riflessione. 

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, non dicevo a te, si dicevo a te. Cioè dicevo a tutti me compreso. era una riflessione.
> 
> :smile:


Anche la mia è una riflessione sul caso in particolare e in generale.
Se domani mi metto con qualcuno e ci sto bene (non offendetevi) ma non vengo a chiedere il parere a voi per sapere perché funziona.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la mia è una riflessione sul caso in particolare e in generale.
> Se domani mi metto con qualcuno e ci sto bene (non offendetevi) ma non vengo a chiedere il parere a voi per sapere perché funziona.



Bhe.. se gli funziona è cosa tua, non nostra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe.. se gli funziona è cosa tua, non nostra. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci mancherebbe che non gli funzionasse!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe che non gli funzionasse!!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Ecco, siamo alle solite. ci si sofferma solo su un unico punto. Le donne.. tzè! poi dicono che sono romantiche ed invece hanno in testa solo il " se funziona". :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, siamo alle solite. ci si sofferma solo su un unico punto. Le donne.. tzè! poi dicono che sono romantiche ed invece hanno in testa solo il " se funziona". :unhappy:


Ti seguo seriamente (scusa se volevi cazzeggiare) ma penso che un uomo al quale non funziona si tenga indietro anche dal relazionarsi. Penso che per un uomo (non per una donna) sia concentrato lì il 90% di una relazione e, forse, anche della propria autostima e non si sentirebbe di mettersi in gioco se temesse quella che lui considera una brutta figura.
Ci sono donne che sarebbero felici di una relazione che le soddisfacesse sotto gli altri aspetti e rinuncerebbero al sesso (per considerandolo il 50%) se fosse compensato da una manifestazione calda di bene e interesse. Dubito che un uomo sia in grado di dare questo se non ha anche il sesso. Altre sono diverse.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti seguo seriamente (scusa se volevi cazzeggiare) ma penso che un uomo al quale non funziona si tenga indietro anche dal relazionarsi. Penso che per un uomo (non per una donna) sia concentrato lì il 90% di una relazione e, forse, anche della propria autostima e non si sentirebbe di mettersi in gioco se temesse quella che lui considera una brutta figura.
> Ci sono donne che sarebbero felici di una relazione che le soddisfacesse sotto gli altri aspetti e rinuncerebbero al sesso (per considerandolo il 50%) se fosse compensato da una manifestazione calda di bene e interesse. Dubito che un uomo sia in grado di dare questo se non ha anche il sesso. Altre sono diverse.



Stavo scherzando, ma rispondo seriamente.

Mi scuso con gli altri uomini per quello che andrò a scrivere, ma è quello che penso ed è quello che FATE uscire in quello che SCRIVETE.

Personalmente non concentro le mie sensazioni migliori sul pene, e nella non  riuscita di una sua erezione. non mi porrei nessun problema visto che mi conosco e conosco le mie potenzialità. In una sua non erezione non concentrerei pensieri di autostima perduta etc.. ma mi concentrerei su valori sensazioni emozioni e quant'altro c'è di bello nella vita e nel relazionarsi con la donna, se questa non riuscisse a capire che nella non erezione c'è di base un sentimento che si potrebbe chiamare conoscenza-volersi bene-amarsi etc.

Se poi la non erezione dovesse far parte di un'occasione una tantum, non mi creerei nuovamente nessun problema se non quello di far capire che IO ragiono con il cervello e non con il pene. A parte rari casi ovviamente.


----------



## feather (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso hai detto una cosa molto diversa.
> Può essere che tu ti sia espresso male prima o adesso.
> Può essere anche che questa cosa ti dia fastidio e tu abbia trovato modo di vederla diversamente.
> lo che hai esprimendo aspettative da figlio nei confronti di una mamma. Parlavi di aspettarti una funzione di accoglienza di tutti gli aspetti e soprattutto di quelli deboli e cercavi quasi una guida insieme, il tutto tendente a un'ideale fusione.


Mah.. Le due cose in realtà sono complementari.
Per poter condividere sé stessi, farsi vedere "nudi", far vedere anche le proprie debolezze e punti deboli per poterci lavorare assieme.. Bisogna anche sentirsi a proprio agio con quella compagna, sentire di venire accettati e capiti.. No?


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @ feather
> 
> Io ti capisco, anche per me il corpo è una dimensione essenziale dell'intimità. Sto con chi dice "il corpo è l'uomo". E *un'intimità senza corpo è un'idiozia*...
> Quanto alla mamma, beh? Che c'è di strano? Anche io cerco sempre di crescere, di essere meglio me stessa attraverso l'intimità con chi amo. Che stranezza c'è?


Non direi idiozia. E' che a lungo andare è frustrante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Le due cose in realtà sono complementari.
> Per poter condividere sé stessi, farsi vedere "nudi", far vedere anche le proprie debolezze e punti deboli per poterci lavorare assieme.. Bisogna anche sentirsi a proprio agio con quella compagna, sentire di venire accettati e capiti.. No?


Sei un po' altalenante nelle risposte.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando, ma rispondo seriamente.
> 
> Mi scuso con gli altri uomini per quello che andrò a scrivere, ma è quello che penso ed è quello che FATE uscire in quello che SCRIVETE.
> 
> ...


un non funzionamento episodico è una cosa. Un non funzionamento permanente (per una malattia) è un altra. Penso che un uomo si astenga dal relazionarsi se è impotente perché il termine stesso che viene usato indica una mancanza che considera essenziale..


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> un non funzionamento episodico è una cosa. Un non funzionamento permanente (per una malattia) è un altra. Penso che un uomo si astenga dal relazionarsi se è impotente perché il termine stesso che viene usato indica una mancanza che considera essenziale..



:up: 

Adesso però non ti sto provocando, ma nel fare questi discorsi sai cosa pensavo? a quelle donne che si lamentano di non aver mai raggiunto un orgasmo. Dirai tu, e che centra ora? rispondo io, Buh, a me questo venne in mente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Adesso però non ti sto provocando, ma nel fare questi discorsi sai cosa pensavo? a quelle donne che si lamentano di non aver mai raggiunto un orgasmo. Dirai tu, e che centra ora? rispondo io, Buh, a me questo venne in mente.


Appunto. Una donna si lamenta ma aspetta di raggiungerlo e magari proprio per questo si mette in gioco in un rapporto (o più).
E' evidente l'anorgasmia non impedisce il rapporto sessuale e l'impotenza sì.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Adesso però non ti sto provocando, ma nel fare questi discorsi sai cosa pensavo? a *quelle donne che si lamentano di non aver mai raggiunto un orgasmo.* Dirai tu, e che centra ora? rispondo io, Buh, a me questo venne in mente.


Se non lo raggiungono è sempre colpa del partner


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Una donna si lamenta ma aspetta di raggiungerlo e magari proprio per questo si mette in gioco in un rapporto (o più).
> E' evidente l'anorgasmia non impedisce il rapporto sessuale e l'impotenza sì.



E' vero.

Ho conosciuto molte donne di una certa età che non hanno mai avuto orgasmi, alcune addirittura non conoscono il proprio corpo. Attualmente sono in confidenza con una cara amica che dopo più di vent'anni di matrimonio non conosce nè il suo corpo nè un orgasmo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Se non lo raggiungono è sempre colpa del partner


Ma no che non è vero, in parte forse. IN alcuni casi.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma no che non è vero, in parte forse. IN alcuni casi.


Anche nel sesso è questione di compatibilità. Non solo di corpi ma anche e soprattutto di testa. E di desiderio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Anche nel sesso è questione di compatibilità. Non solo di corpi ma anche e soprattutto di testa. E di desiderio.



Certo che si. Credo che la donna sia alquanto particolare nella dimensione "sesso" dove il ricercare piacere viene trasformato da sentimenti altamente qualificati per sfociare in una esternazione chiamata orgasmo. Finito questo però si cerca altro, si cerca in quello che è il momento delle sensazioni di puro piacere che vengono richiamate solo in quel momento, e via discorrendo. Ma se in tutto questo ci metti una donna che non conosce se stessa nè il suo corpo... si può soltanto provare piacere senza l'orgasmo. Poi boh....


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che si. Credo che la donna sia alquanto particolare nella dimensione "sesso" dove il ricercare piacere viene trasformato da sentimenti altamente qualificati per sfociare in una esternazione chiamata orgasmo. Finito questo però si cerca altro, si cerca in quello che è il momento delle sensazioni di puro piacere che vengono richiamate solo in quel momento, e via discorrendo. Ma se in tutto questo ci metti *una donna che non conosce se stessa nè il suo corpo*... si può soltanto provare piacere senza l'orgasmo. Poi boh....


Non credo alla non conoscenza del proprio corpo. Il desiderio fisico lo proviamo allo stesso modo uomini e donne. Magari per voi è più condizionato dagli aspetti fisici. Una donna che non viene 'guardata' in quel modo dal proprio partner difficilmente riuscirà a lasciarsi andare. Poi ci sono le combinazioni perfette. E uomini particolarmente sensibili in grado di capire ogni donna. Certo pure noi si dovrebbe imparare a chiedere, e a dire no a quello che non ci piace.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> *Non credo alla non conoscenza del proprio corpo*. Il desiderio fisico lo proviamo allo stesso modo uomini e donne. Magari per voi è più condizionato dagli aspetti fisici. Una donna che non viene 'guardata' in quel modo dal proprio partner difficilmente riuscirà a lasciarsi andare. Poi ci sono le combinazioni perfette. E uomini particolarmente sensibili in grado di capire ogni donna. Certo pure noi si dovrebbe imparare a chiedere, e a dire no a quello che non ci piace.


 Conosco tante donne così. L'ho anche scritto poco sopra se non sbaglio.


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conosco tante donne così. L'ho anche scritto poco sopra se non sbaglio.


Speriamo che prima o poi trovino il partner giusto


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Speriamo che prima o poi trovino il partner giusto



Sono tutte sposate, eventualmente speriamo riescano a conoscere il loro corpo. 


Figurati che in una discussione a tre, io e due donne, ehm.. mi son dovuto allontanare perchè una doveva spiegare all'altra alcune cose molto intime. Si capisco che è difficile da credere quello che racconto, ma... insomma fate voi.


----------



## Etrusco (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo scherzando, ma rispondo seriamente.
> 
> Mi scuso con gli altri uomini per quello che andrò a scrivere, ma è quello che penso ed è quello che FATE uscire in quello che SCRIVETE.
> 
> ...



Concordo pienamente....purtroppo le donne difficilmente confessano di avere problemi a raggiungere l'organo e queste rende per l'uomo il tutto meno naturale. Preferire una donna che non di gesso mi dicesse chiaramente che in quel momento non sta per venire, che mi dicesse cosa desidera piuttosto che cercare nella confusione dei falsi gemiti qualche utile indicazione per farle provare piacere.......perché, diciamocelo, la cosa più bella e' vedere il partner che prova piacere grazie a noi.....per me e' il massimo!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente....purtroppo le donne difficilmente confessano di avere problemi a raggiungere l'organo e queste rende per l'uomo il tutto meno naturale. Preferire una donna che non di gesso mi dicesse chiaramente che in quel momento non sta per venire, che mi dicesse cosa desidera piuttosto che cercare nella confusione dei falsi gemiti qualche utile indicazione per farle provare piacere.......perché, diciamocelo, la cosa più bella e' vedere il partner che prova piacere grazie a noi.....per me e' il massimo!!!!!


Si vero...
Per cui l'organista usa molta pazienza...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E dice loro...serioso...Calma e sesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente....purtroppo le donne difficilmente confessano di avere problemi a raggiungere l'organo e queste rende per l'uomo il tutto meno naturale. *Preferire una donna che non di gesso mi dicesse chiaramente che in quel momento non sta per venire, che mi dicesse cosa desidera piuttosto che cercare nella confusione dei falsi gemiti qualche utile indicazione per farle provare piacere*.......perché, diciamocelo, la cosa più bella e' vedere il partner che prova piacere grazie a noi.....per me e' il massimo!!!!!


No non ci credo, davvero se non lo si dice non lo si capisce? Comunque ribadisco, il desiderio e solo il desiderio. Se una donna sente profondamente di essere desiderata lasciarsi andare è molto più facile. Poi ogni donna è diversa, non potete applicare la stessa 'tecnica' con tutte quante.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente....purtroppo le donne difficilmente confessano di avere problemi a raggiungere l'organo e queste rende per l'uomo il tutto meno naturale. Preferire una donna che non di gesso mi dicesse chiaramente che in quel momento non sta per venire, che mi dicesse cosa desidera piuttosto che cercare nella confusione dei falsi gemiti qualche utile indicazione per farle provare piacere.......perché, diciamocelo, la cosa più bella e' vedere il partner che prova piacere grazie a noi.....per me e' il massimo!!!!!



Stiamo discutendo ok? ciò va a premettere almeno per me, che, quello che andrò a scrivere è soltanto frutto di pensieri e convinzioni non supportate da esperienza. 

Se una donna con il proprio partner si nasconde vuol dire probabilmente che un certo tipo di intimità mentale non c'è, quindi a priori si parte svantaggiati ed entrambi non hanno fatto nulla di concreto per aiutarsi a conoscersi sotto l'aspetto intimo-sessuale. 
In parte hai ragione quando scrivi " vedere il partner etc etc......" ma in parte hai torto, perchè alla fin fine chi è sicuro di se stesso non cerca conferme ma impara a giocare,  impara a giostrarsi le emozioni che a secondo del momento giostra dipendentemente da quello che nota e vede. Anche e solamente pensando a se stesso, e viceversa oppure diversamente ancora.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

il discorso è delicato ... provo a dire la mia. 

un conto è, se prima vi era intesa e tutto il bello possibile e immaginabile,
 e poi la storia cambia ... lei si chiude ecc. ecc. 

un altro conto è, se sin dall'inizio la donna si presenta "chiusa" ... 
i motivi possono essere tanti ... come quello esplicitato da Ultimo. 
a volte, le donne stesse non sanno bene ... alcune vivono ancore 
dei veri tabù ... anche con se stesse ... 
oppure, vi è vergogna ... (non chiedetemi il perché, una mia amica, così racconta),
oppure, si ha paura, di non corrispondere alle aspettative ... ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> No non ci credo, davvero se non lo si dice non lo si capisce? Comunque ribadisco, il desiderio e solo il desiderio. Se una donna sente profondamente di essere desiderata lasciarsi andare è molto più facile. Poi ogni donna è diversa, non potete applicare la stessa 'tecnica' con tutte quante.


Sì. Il desiderio fa il 90% del lavoro, e se la donna ha difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo non è un probleme tecnico, ma di testa... per il 90% delle volte(secondo me di più ma voglio essere possibilista).

Credo peraltro che la stessa cosa valga per l'uomo... solo che il problema si può presentare prima del rapporto sessuale, oltre che durante.
Noi meccanicamente abbiamo solo meno difficoltà ad avere comunque un rapporto sessuale anche quando non siamo pronte davvero, tutto qui. 
Sul fatto che l'uomo non si accorga dell'orgasmo femminile... boh. nin zo. me pare strana 'sta cosa, però.


----------



## Etrusco (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stiamo discutendo ok? ciò va a premettere almeno per me, che, quello che andrò a scrivere è soltanto frutto di pensieri e convinzioni non supportate da esperienza.
> 
> Se una donna con il proprio partner si nasconde vuol dire probabilmente che un certo tipo di intimità mentale non c'è, quindi a priori si parte svantaggiati ed entrambi non hanno fatto nulla di concreto per aiutarsi a conoscersi sotto l'aspetto intimo-sessuale.
> In parte hai ragione quando scrivi " vedere il partner etc etc......" ma in parte hai torto, perchè alla fin fine chi è sicuro di se stesso non cerca conferme ma impara a giocare,  impara a giostrarsi le emozioni che a secondo del momento giostra dipendentemente da quello che nota e vede. Anche e solamente pensando a se stesso, e viceversa oppure diversamente ancora.



Ultimo, non so. Forse una donna può' rispondenti meglio. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi, ma credo che moltissime donne mentano al marito per anni. Per tabù', per vergogna, per non deludere....l'unica cosa sbagliata che ho potuto verificare e' che alcune donne donne si comportano nel "mancato" raggiungimento dell'organismo in maniera,similare agli stupri (ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni) ......immancabili immensi e ovviamente del tutto ingiustificati sensi di colpa!
credo che per un uomo che si definisca tale, avere anche il benché' minimo dubbio che la propria compagnia non provi il piacere completo sia una tortura.
purtroppo molte donne (forse non quelle che scrivono qui che hanno il coraggio, la forza, il carattere e lo spirito per parlare apertamente della propria sessualità'), preferiscono mentire al proprio compagno per quieto vivere o per inutili, infondati sensi di colpa.
ma ovviamente è' una mia opinione.....chiedo alle donne conforto!!!


----------



## Etrusco (20 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero...
> Per cui l'organista usa molta pazienza...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E dice loro...serioso...Calma e sesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Aaaahhhh Conteeeee, te possono acciacca' !!!


----------



## lolapal (20 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> No non ci credo, davvero se non lo si dice non lo si capisce? Comunque ribadisco, il desiderio e solo il desiderio. *Se una donna sente profondamente di essere desiderata lasciarsi andare è molto più facile*. Poi ogni donna è diversa, non potete applicare la stessa 'tecnica' con tutte quante.


Questa è una cosa che ho scoperto negli ultimi mesi.  Da quando mio marito dimostra palesemente di desiderarmi, io sono più disinibita e propensa a lasciarmi andare... e mi diverto molto di più! :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì. Il desiderio fa il 90% del lavoro, e se la donna ha difficoltà a raggiungere l'orgasmo non è un probleme tecnico, ma di testa... per il 90% delle volte(secondo me di più ma voglio essere possibilista).
> 
> Credo peraltro che la stessa cosa valga per l'uomo... solo che il problema si può presentare prima del rapporto sessuale, oltre che durante.
> *Noi meccanicamente abbiamo solo meno difficoltà ad avere comunque un rapporto sessuale anche quando non siamo pronte davvero, tutto qui.
> *Sul fatto che l'uomo non si accorga dell'orgasmo femminile... boh. nin zo. me pare strana 'sta cosa, però.


Vero. Meccanicamente è più semplice. Però per entrambi credo sia anche una questione di sensibilità. Ci sono uomini che istintivamente sentono quello che è giusto fare. E l'amore si sa, aiuta


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che ho scoperto negli ultimi mesi.  Da quando mio marito dimostra palesemente di desiderarmi, io sono più disinibita e propensa a lasciarmi andare... e mi diverto molto di più! :mrgreen:


:up:. E' quel modo particolare che hanno di guardarti. Da lì parte tutto. Tu perchè sei tu.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ultimo, non so. Forse una donna può' rispondenti meglio. Con mia moglie non ho mai avuto problemi, ma credo che moltissime donne mentano al marito per anni. Per tabù', per vergogna, per non deludere....l'unica cosa sbagliata che ho potuto verificare e' che alcune donne donne si comportano nel "mancato" raggiungimento dell'*organismo* in maniera,similare agli stupri (ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni) ......immancabili immensi e ovviamente del tutto ingiustificati sensi di colpa!
> credo che per un uomo che si definisca tale, avere anche il benché' minimo dubbio che la propria compagnia non provi il piacere completo sia una tortura.
> purtroppo molte donne (forse non quelle che scrivono qui che hanno il coraggio, la forza, il carattere e lo spirito per parlare apertamente della propria sessualità'), preferiscono mentire al proprio compagno per quieto vivere o per inutili, infondati sensi di colpa.
> ma ovviamente è' una mia opinione.....chiedo alle donne conforto!!!


Tra organo e organismo mi sa che l'orgasmo non lo raggiunge nessuno :carneval:
Se ci si mette in testa che l'orgasmo deve arrivare automaticamente dopo un po' di stantuffate posso credere che l'orgasmo resti lontano.
Non conosco donne così. Ma è anche vero che quelle così non parlano di queste cose.


----------



## Etrusco (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra organo e organismo mi sa che l'orgasmo non lo raggiunge nessuno :carneval:


Maledetto correttore automatico......ndo' se disattiva?


----------



## MK (21 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra organo e organismo mi sa che l'orgasmo non lo raggiunge nessuno :carneval:
> *Se ci si mette in testa che l'orgasmo deve arrivare automaticamente dopo un po' di stantuffate posso credere che l'orgasmo resti lontano.
> *Non conosco donne così. Ma è anche vero che quelle così non parlano di queste cose.


E chi pensa questo? Gli uomini? Io non credo proprio.


----------

